# Premier League Prediction Contest 2019/20



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 1*
Liverpool vs Norwich
West Ham vs Man City
Bournemouth vs Sheffield Utd 
Burnley vs Southampton
Crystal Palace vs Everton
Watford vs Brighton
Spurs vs Aston Villa 
Leicester vs Wolves
Newcastle vs Arsenal 
Man U vs Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Liverpool 4-0 Norwich
West Ham 0-3 Man City
Bournemouth 2-0 Sheffield Utd 
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-2 Everton
Watford 1-1 Brighton
Spurs 2-0 Aston Villa 
Leicester 3-2 Wolves
Newcastle 0-3 Arsenal 
Man U 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello here are predictions Gameweek 1

*Liverpool 3 -1 Norwich *I see this as home win for Liverpool as they were second last season and Norwich got promoted so a home win 

*West Ham United 1-3 Manchester City * I see this as an away win for the champions they have strengthened so an away win for Manchester City.

*Bournemouth 1-1 Sheffield United * I see this as a draw both team are getting used new players and leagues .

*Burnley 1-2 Southampton *I see this as an away win Southampton have the slightly better squad so an away win just.

*Crystal Palace 1-4 Everton *I see this as an away win Everton have strenghted big time and the new players will make the team stronger so an away win (*I am an Everton Fan ).*

*Watford 2-1 Brighton and Hove Albion* I see this a home win for Watford they have made some good signings so a home win for Watford .

*Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Aston Villa * I see this a home win despite Villa spending big Tottenham Hotspur have made some good signings so a home win for Tottenham Hotspur .

*Leicester 1-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this as an away win as Wolverhampton Wanderers have made some good signings and will win just because of European games. 

*Newcastle united 0-3 Arsenal * I see this as an away win Arsenal have made some big signings and will win comfortably .

*Manchester United 1-3 Chelsea *Double Points* *I see this as an away win as Manchester United are light in forward department so an away win for Chelsea .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

I legit only come back online here this week to see if this was going to happen again this season. 

Game week 1 -

Liverpool 3-1 Norwich
West Ham 1-4 Man City
Bournemouth 2-0 Sheffield Utd 
Burnley 1-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-2 Everton
Watford 3-2 Brighton
Spurs 2-1 Aston Villa 
Leicester 1-2 Wolves
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal 
Man U 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

It has returned to us :banderas

Liverpool 4-1 Norwich
West Ham 1-4 Man City
Bournemouth 2-0 Sheffield Utd
Burnley 2-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-2 Everton
Watford 2-1 Brighton
Spurs 3-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-1 Wolves
Newcastle 1-3 Arsenal
Man U 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Chain Gang Solider :hb

Gameweek 1
Liverpool 3-0 Norwich
West Ham 0-2 Man City
Bournemouth 1-1 Sheffield Utd 
Burnley 0-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-3 Everton
Watford 2-1 Brighton
Spurs 3-1 Aston Villa 
Leicester 2-1 Wolves
Newcastle 0-4 Arsenal 
Man U 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Gameweek 1
Liverpool vs Norwich - 4-0
West Ham vs Man City - 1-2
Bournemouth vs Sheffield Utd - 2-2 
Burnley vs Southampton - 0-0
Crystal Palace vs Everton - 1-1
Watford vs Brighton - 2-0
Spurs vs Aston Villa - 2-0
Leicester vs Wolves - 2-3
Newcastle vs Arsenal - 1-1
Man U vs Chelsea *Double Points* - 1-0


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 1*
Liverpool 3-0 Norwich
West Ham 1-3 Man City
Bournemouth 2-1 Sheffield Utd 
Burnley 0-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-3 Everton
Watford 2-0 Brighton
Spurs 3-1 Aston Villa 
Leicester 1-1 Wolves
Newcastle 1-4 Arsenal 
Man U 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

I wanna win the old way first before we change it :tenay

But the new way is good too

Liverpool v Norwich (4-0)
West Ham v Man City (0-2)
Bournemouth v Sheffield Utd (2-0)
Burnley v Southampton (1-1)
Crystal Palace v Everton (1-2)
Watford v Brighton (1-1)
Spurs v Aston Villa (2-0)
Leicester v Wolves (4-2)
Newcastle v Arsenal (1-3)
Man Utd v Chelsea (2-1) *Double Points*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Alright you fucks, I've spent the last 17 years travelling the Himalayas, meditating amongst Buddhist monks to achieve the power of precognition and NOW I'M BACK TO DEFEND MY TITLE :banderas

Liverpool 3-3 Norwich
West Ham 1-6 Man City
Bournemouth 5-1 Sheffield Utd
Burnley 2-2 Southampton
Crystal Palace 4-3 Everton
Watford 2-0 Brighton
Spurs 3-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Wolves
Newcastle 11-4 Arsenal
Man U 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*

LET'S DO THIS???


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Gameweek 1*
Liverpool 3-0 Norwich
West Ham 1-3 Man City
Bournemouth 3-1 Sheffield United
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Everton
Watford 2-1 Brighton
Spurs 3-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-2 Wolves
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Man Utd 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

only 24 hours ago I was asking if you were still doing this and suddenly here it is :fergie

*Gameweek 1*
Liverpool 3-0 Norwich
West Ham 1-2 Man City
Bournemouth 1-0 Sheffield Utd 
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Everton
Watford 1-1 Brighton
Spurs 2-1 Aston Villa 
Leicester 2-2 Wolves
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal 
Man Utd 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*

happy with the change of first place come the end wins, shakes it up from the last few years


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Liverpool* 4-1 Norwich
West Ham 0-3 *Man City*
*Bournemouth* 2-1 Sheffield Utd
Burnley 0-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 2-3 *Everton*
*Watford* 1-0 Brighton
*Spurs* 3-1 Aston Villa
*Leicester* 2-1 Wolves
Newcastle 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Man Utd* 3-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 1
*Liverpool* 3-0 Norwich
West Ham 1-3 *Man City*
*Bournemouth* 2-0 Sheffield Utd
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Everton*
*Watford* 2-0 Brighton
*Spurs* 2-1 Aston Villa
*Leicester* 3-1 Wolves
Newcastle 0-2 *Arsenal*
Man United 2-2 Chelsea _*Double Points*_


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Liverpool 4-0 Norwich
West Ham 0-3 Man City
Bournemouth 1-0 Sheffield Utd
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-3 Everton
Watford 2-0 Brighton
Spurs 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 3-2 Wolves
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Man Utd 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Liverpool 3 - 0 Norwich 
West Ham O V 2 Man City
Bournemouth 1 V 1 Sheffield United
Burnley 0 V 1 Southampton 
Crystal Palace 1 V 2 Everton
Watford 1 V 0 Brighton
Tottenham 4 V 1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1 V 3 Wolves
Newcastle Utd 1 V 1 Arsenal
Manchester United 2 V 0 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm in :mj

Liverpool 4-0 Norwich
West Ham 2-2 Man City
Bournemouth 2-0 Sheffield Utd 
Burnley 1-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-3 Everton
Watford 2-1 Brighton
Spurs 3-0 Aston Villa 
Leicester 3-1 Wolves
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal 
Man U 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Liverpool 2-1 Norwich
West Ham 1-3 Man City
Bournemouth 2-0 Sheffield Utd
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-2 Everton
Watford 3-2 Brighton
Spurs 2-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Wolves
Newcastle 0-3 Arsenal
Man U 1-0 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Liverpool 3-0 Norwich
West Ham 0-3 Man City
Bournemouth 2-0 Sheffield Utd 
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-2 Everton
Watford 2-0 Brighton
Spurs 3-0 Aston Villa 
Leicester 2-2 Wolves
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal 
Man U 2-0 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Liverpool 4-1 Norwich
West Ham 1-3 Man City
Bournemouth 1-2 Sheffield Utd
Burnley 2-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Everton
Watford 2-1 Brighton
Spurs 3-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Wolves
Newcastle 0-3 Arsenal
Man U 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Liverpool 3-0 Norwich
West Ham 0-2 Man City
Bournemouth 2-1 Sheffield Utd
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Everton
Watford 1-0 Brighton
Spurs 2-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Wolves
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Man U 1-0 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Liverpool 2-0 Norwich
West Ham 0-2 Man City
Bournemouth 1-0 Sheffield Utd
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-2 Everton
Watford 2-1 Brighton
Spurs 1-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Wolves
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Man U 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Liverpool 4-0 Norwich
West Ham 0-2 Man City
Bournemouth 2-1 Sheffield Utd 
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Everton
Watford 2-1 Brighton
Spurs 2-0 Aston Villa 
Leicester 2-2 Wolves
Newcastle 0-1 Arsenal 
Man U 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Green Light said:


> Alright you fucks, I've spent the last 17 years travelling the Himalayas, meditating amongst Buddhist monks to achieve the power of precognition and NOW I'M BACK TO DEFEND MY TITLE :banderas
> 
> Liverpool 3-3 Norwich
> West Ham 1-6 Man City
> ...


If we score 11 on sunday

:yum:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Liverpool 3-0 Norwich
West Ham 0-5 Man City
Bournemouth 2-2 Sheffield Utd 
Burnley 1-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 2-2 Everton
Watford 2-1 Brighton
Spurs 2-1 Aston Villa 
Leicester 1-1 Wolves
Newcastle 0-0 Arsenal 
Man U 0-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

West Ham 0-4 Man City
Bournemouth 2-1 Sheffield Utd 
Burnley 1-3 Southampton
Crystal Palace 2-2 Everton
Watford 2-0 Brighton
Spurs 2-1 Aston Villa 
Leicester 1-1 Wolves
Newcastle 2-2 Arsenal 
Man U 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

West Ham 0-5 Man City

Bournemouth 1-3 Sheffield Utd 

Burnley 1-1 Southampton

Crystal Palace 0-4 Everton

Watford 3-0 Brighton

Spurs 4-0 Aston Villa 

Leicester 3-0 Wolves

Newcastle 1-4 Arsenal 

Man U 1-3 Chelsea *Double Points*

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Well I missed out on the first match but that's all right. Though obviously I would have predicted Liverpool to win convincingly.

West Ham 1-3 Man City
Bournemouth 3-0 Sheffield Utd
Burnley 0-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 2-2 Everton
Watford 2-0 Brighton
Spurs 3-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-1 Wolves
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Man U 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

West Ham 1-2 Man City 
Bournemouth 2-0 Sheffield Utd 
Burnley 1-0 Southampton 
Crystal Palace 0-2 Everton 
Watford 2-1 Brighton 
Spurs 3-0 Aston Villa 
Leicester 2-1 Wolves 
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal 
Man U 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 2*
Arsenal 3-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool
Brighton 2-2 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Watford
Norwich 1-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 0-1 Bournemouth
Man City 3-2 Tottenham
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-0 Leicester
Wolves 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Arsenal 2-2 Burnley
Southampton 1-3 Liverpool
Brighton 1-2 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Watford
Norwich 2-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-2 Bournemouth
Man City 2-1 Tottenham
Sheffield Utd 2-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-1 Leicester
Wolves 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Arsenal 2-0 Burnley 

Southampton 0-3 Liverpool 

Brighton 1-1 West Ham 

Everton 2-0 Watford 

Norwich 2-0 Newcastle 

Aston Villa 1-2 Bournemouth

Man City 2-2 Tottenham 

Sheffield Utd 1-1 Crystal Palace 

Chelsea 2-1 Leicester 

Wolves 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Arsenal v Burnley (2-0)
Southampton v Liverpool (0-5)
Brighton v West Ham (2-0)
Everton v Watford (2-0)
Norwich v Newcastle (1-1)
Aston Villa v Bournemouth (3-2)
Man City v Tottenham (3-0)
Sheffield Utd v Crystal Palace (0-2)
Chelsea v Leicester (1-2)
Wolves v Man Utd (1-2)


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Arsenal 2-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-3 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Watford
Norwich 2-3 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-1 Bournemouth
Man City 2-1 Tottenham
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Wolves 2-2 Man Utd


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Arsenal 1-1 Burnley
Southampton 0-4 Liverpool
Brighton 1-2 West Ham
Everton 2-0 Watford
Norwich 0-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 3-2 Bournemouth
Man City 3-1 Tottenham
Sheffield Utd 0-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Wolves 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Arsenal 2-0 Burnley
Southampton 0-1 Liverpool
Brighton 1-3 West Ham
Everton 3-0 Watford
Norwich 1-2 Newcastle
Aston Villa 0-2 Bournemouth
Man City 3-1 Tottenham
Sheffield Utd 1-4 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-2 Leicester
Wolves 0-4 Man Utd


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 2*

Arsenal 4-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-3 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 West Ham
Everton 3-1 Watford
Norwich 2-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 2-0 Bournemouth
Man City 3-2 Tottenham
Sheffield Utd 0-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-1 Leicester
Wolves 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 2 - 

Arsenal 3-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool
Brighton 2-1 West Ham
Everton 2-0 Watford
Norwich 2-2 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-1 Bournemouth
Man City 2-1 Tottenham
Sheffield Utd 1-0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-2 Leicester
Wolves 0-1 Man Utd


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Arsenal 2-0 Burnley
Southampton 1-3 Liverpool
Brighton 2-1 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Watford
Norwich 2-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-1 Bournemouth
Man City 3-1 Tottenham
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-1 Leicester
Wolves 2-2 Man Utd


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Arsenal 3-0 Burnley
Southampton 2-3 Liverpool
Brighton 2-1 West Ham
Everton 2-0 Watford
Norwich 2-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-1 Bournemouth
Man City 2-2Tottenham
Sheffield Utd 1-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Wolves 0-2 Man Utd


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Arsenal 2-0 Burnley

Southampton 0-6 Liverpool

Brighton 0-3 West Ham

Everton 3-0 Watford

Norwich 1-1 Newcastle

Aston Villa 2-3 Bournemouth

Man City 4-1 Tottenham

Sheffield Utd 2-1 Crystal Palace

Chelsea 3-1 Leicester

Wolves 3-1 Man Utd

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Arsenal 3-0 Burnley

Southampton 1-4 Liverpool

Brighton 2-1 West Ham

Everton 2-1 Watford

Norwich 2-1 Newcastle

Aston Villa 2-2 Bournemouth

Man City 2-2 Tottenham

Sheffield Utd 1-1 Crystal Palace

Chelsea 0-1 Leicester

Wolves 2-1 Man Utd


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Arsenal* 4-1 Burnley
Southampton 0-3 *Liverpool*
Brighton 2-3 *West Ham*
Everton 2-2 Watford
*Norwich* 1-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-2 *Bournemouth*
*Man City* 2-0 Tottenham
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 2-1 Leicester
Wolves 0-3 *Man Utd*


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Arsenal 2-0 Burnley
Southampton 0-3 Liverpool
Brighton 2-1 West Ham
Everton 2-0 Watford
Norwich 1-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-2 Bournemouth
Man City 2-0 Tottenham
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Wolves 0-2 Man Utd


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gameweek 2
Arsenal 1-0 Burnley
Southampton 1-3 Liverpool
Brighton 1-0 West Ham
Everton 0-1 Watford
Norwich 1-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 3-3 Bournemouth
Man City 2-0 Tottenham
Sheffield Utd 0-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Wolves 2-2 Man Utd


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

My gameweek 2 predictions .

*Arsenal 3-1 Burnley *I see this as a home Arsenal despite being lower in the table have superior squad so a home win for Arsenal .

*Southampton 0-4 Liverpool *I this as an away win for Liverpool even though they have had European game with extra time and penalties, they have enough strength in depth even with keeper problems I still this as an away win for Liverpool . 

*Brighton and Hove Albion 1-2 West Ham United * I see this as an away win for West Ham United as they have the better team and should in just so an away win just for West Ham United .

*Everton 3-1 Watford *I see this as a home win for Everton they have a better defence and midfield so will create more chances than Watford so a home win for Everton *( I am an Everton Fan)*

*Norwich City 2-1 Newcastle United *I see this as a home win for Norwich City as Norwich City have no fear they will enjoy the first home premier league game so a home win for Norwich City

*Aston Villa 2-2 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as a draw even though it Aston Villa's 1st home game of the season , so a draw for both teams

*Manchester City 3-2 Tottenham Hotspur * I see this as home win just as Manchester City have the stronger squad than Tottenham Hotspur so an home win just.

*Sheffield United 1-0 Crystal Palace *I see this as a home win for Sheffield United as it their 1st home game so a win just for Sheffield United.

*Chelsea 2-1 Leicester City *I see this as home win for Chelsea as despite their recent losses they have a much better squad and would want to get back to winning ways , so a home win for Chelsea

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1* Manchester United I see this as a home win as Manchester United have a inexperienced forward line so a home win for Wolverhampton Wanderers . 

Yours

Farhan


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 1 Results*
Curry	11
Punkhead	10
Rugrat	10
farhanc	9
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori	9
Carter84	8
Raikkonen	8
The Game	7
Foreshadowed	7
Alright_Mate	7
Renegade	7
Big Man	7
Jam	7
Bananas	7
Emerald-fire	7
Zane B	6
Even Flow	6
STALKER	6
The Monster	5
Green Light	5
CGS	5
Cliffy	5
Death Rider	4
Joel	4
DA	4
CamillePunk	4
Destiny	4

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Right, first week down and Curry leads the way! Early days though of course. 

*Gameweek 2*
Arsenal 2-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool
Brighton 1-0 West Ham
Everton 1-1 Watford
Norwich 1-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1-2 Bournemouth
Man City 1-0 Tottenham
Sheffield Utd 0-0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-1 Leicester
Wolves 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Arsenal 3-0 Burnley
Southampton 0-4 Liverpool
Brighton 1-3 West Ham
Everton 2-2 Watford
Norwich 1-2 Newcastle
Aston Villa 0-2 Bournemouth
Man City 1-1 Tottenham
Sheffield Utd 0-0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-1 Leicester
Wolves 0-3 Man Utd


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arsenal 3-1 Burnley
Southampton 0-4 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 West Ham
Everton 2-0 Watford
Norwich 0-2 Newcastle
Aston Villa 2-1 Bournemouth
Man City 3-1 Tottenham
Sheffield Utd 0-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Wolves 1-3 Man Utd


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 2
*Arsenal* 3-0 Burnley
Southampton 2-4 *Liverpool*
*Brighton* 2-1 West Ham
*Everton* 2-1 Watford
*Norwich* 3-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 2-2 Bournemouth
*Man City* 2-0 Tottenham
*Sheffield Utd* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 3-1 Leicester
Wolves 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Arsenal *3-0 Burnley
Southampton 0-2 *Liverpool*
Brighton 1-2 *West Ham*
*Everton* 2-1 Watford
Norwich 1-2 *Newcastle*
Aston Villa 1-1 Bournemouth
*Man City* 3-1 Tottenham
*Sheffield Utd* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-2 *Leicester*
Wolves 1-2 *Man Utd*


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

CGS said:


> *Gameweek 1 Results*
> Curry	11
> Punkhead	10
> Rugrat	10
> ...


Double points?


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Arsenal 2-0 Burnley
Southampton 0-2 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Watford
Norwich 1-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 2-1 Bournemouth
Man City 3-1 Tottenham
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Leicester
Wolves 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Arsenal 3-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 West Ham
Everton 3-1 Watford
Norwich 1-0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 2-1 Bournemouth
Man City 3-1 Tottenham
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Wolves 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Arsenal 2-0 Burnley
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 West Ham
Everton 3-1 Watford
Norwich 1-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 0-1 Bournemouth
Man City 3-1 Tottenham
Sheffield Utd 1-0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Wolves 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Arsenal 2 V 1 Burnley
Southampton 0 V 3 Liverpool 
Brighton 1 V 0 West Ham
Everton 2 V 0 Watford 
Norwich 0 V 0 Newcastle United
Aston Villa 1 V 1 Bournemouth 
Man City 2 V 0 Tottenham * Double Points *
Sheffield United 1 V 0 Crystal Palace 
Chelsea 1 V 1 Leicester City
Wolves 0 V 2 Manchester United


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Zane B said:


> Double points?


Yep City/Spurs is Double Points


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

When's the points getting put up @CGS; thanks .


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 3*
Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Norwich 0-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-1 Southampton
Man Utd 3-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-1 West Ham
Sheffield Utd 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-4 Man City
Tottenham 2-0 Newcastle
Wolves 1-0 Burnley


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Gameweek 3
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 2-1 Southampton
Man Utd 3-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 0-0 West Ham
Sheffield Utd 0-1 Leicester
Liverpool 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-5 Man City
Tottenham 2-0 Newcastle
Wolves 0-1 Burnley


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 3
Aston Villa 0-2 Everton
Norwich 0-1 Chelsea
Brighton 1-1 Southampton
Man Utd 3-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-1 West Ham
Sheffield Utd 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-3 Man City
Tottenham 2-0 Newcastle
Wolves 2-0 Burnley


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-1 Southampton
Man Utd 3-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 West Ham
Sheffield Utd 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-4 Man City
Tottenham 2-0 Newcastle
Wolves 2-1 Burnley


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 3*
Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-1 Southampton
Man Utd 4-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-2 West Ham
Sheffield Utd 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 4-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-3 Man City
Tottenham 3-0 Newcastle
Wolves 2-0 Burnley


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Gameweek 3
Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 2-2 Southampton
Man Utd 3-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 West Ham
Sheffield Utd 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-4 Man City
Tottenham 2-0 Newcastle
Wolves 1-3 Burnley


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 2-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-2 West Ham
Sheffield Utd 0-2 Leicester
Liverpool 4-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-5 Man City
Tottenham 2-0 Newcastle
Wolves 1-0 Burnley


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Gameweek 3
Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-0 Southampton
Man Utd 3-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-2 West Ham
Sheffield Utd 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-3 Man City
Tottenham 2-0 Newcastle
Wolves 2-1 Burnley


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Aston Villa 0-2 Everton 

Norwich 1-2 Chelsea 

Brighton 1-1 Southampton 

Man Utd 2-0 Crystal Palace 

Watford 1-1 West Ham 

Sheffield Utd 0-2 Leicester 

Liverpool 3-2 Arsenal

Bournemouth 0-4 Man City 

Tottenham 3-0 Newcastle 

Wolves 2-0 Burnley


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my week 3 predictions

*Aston Villa 0-3 Everton * I see this as an away win for Everton as they have the best defence in league with no goals conceded and they also have technically superior squad , so an away win for Everton which will see them at their rightful place top of the premier league *(I am an Everton Fan) *

*Norwich City 1-2 Chelsea * I this as an away win just as both teams have let in 5 goals even though Norwich City have scored 3 more goals than Chelsea. Chelsea have the better squad, so an away win for Chelsea just. 

*Brighton and Hove Albion 1-2 Southampton * I save this south coast derby as an away win as Southampton have the better squad on paper, so an away win just. 

*Manchester United 2-0 Crystal Palace * I this as a home win for Manchester United as even though their forward line is lacking they will still win so a home win for Manchester United .

*Watford 1-1 West Ham United * I see this a bore draw as both teams squads are similar in quality so a draw. 

*Sheffield United 0-1 Leicester City *I see this as an away win for Leicester City as they despite having scored 1 goal they have a better team so an away win just.

*Liverpool 2-3 Arsenal *I see this as an away win for Arsenal as they a better keeper than Liverpool so it will hard to let goals in so an away win for Arsenal just.

*AFC Bournemouth 0-4 Manchester City *despite both teams having a equal defensive record Manchester City have the better attacking stats so an away win for Manchester City. 

*Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Newcastle United * I see this as a home win for Tottenham Hotspur they have superior squad compared to Newcastle United so a home win for Tottenham Hotspur .

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-0 Burnley *I see this as home win even though Burnley have scored more goals than Wolverhampton Wanderers , Wolverhampton Wanderers , have the better more technically stronger squad so a home win for Wolverhampton Wanderers .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Norwich 2-1 Chelsea
Brighton 1-0 Southampton
Man Utd 4-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-0 West Ham
Sheffield Utd 0-2 Leicester
Liverpool 4-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-5 Man City
Tottenham 4-0 Newcastle
Wolves 2-0 Burnley


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 3
Aston Villa 2-2 Everton
Norwich 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Brighton* 2-0 Southampton
*Man Utd* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 West Ham
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Leicester
*Liverpool* 4-1 Arsenal _*Double Points*_
Bournemouth 0-6 *Man City*
*Tottenham* 3-0 Newcastle
Wolves 1-2 *Burnley*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gameweek 3
Aston Villa 0-1 Everton
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-2 West Ham
Sheffield Utd 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-4 Man City
Tottenham 4-1 Newcastle
Wolves 2-0 Burnley


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 3 -

Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Norwich 2-3 Chelsea
Brighton 2-1 Southampton
Man Utd 3-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 0-1 West Ham
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Leicester
Liverpool 4-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-3 Man City
Tottenham 2-0 Newcastle
Wolves 0-0 Burnley


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Aston Villa 1-2 *Everton*
Norwich 2-2 Chelsea
*Brighton* 1-0 Southampton
*Man Utd* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 West Ham
Sheffield Utd 1-2 *Leicester*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-4 *Man City*
*Tottenham* 1-0 Newcastle
Wolves 0-0 Burnley


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Aston Villa 0-2 Everton
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-1 Southampton
Man Utd 3-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-2 West Ham
Sheffield Utd 0-2 Leicester
Liverpool 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-4 Man City
Tottenham 3-0 Newcastle
Wolves 1-0 Burnley


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Gameweek 3

Aston Villa 0-2 Everton
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-1 Southampton
Man Utd 3-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-0 West Ham
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Leicester
Liverpool 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-4 Man City
Tottenham 2-0 Newcastle
Wolves 2-0 Burnley


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shall sort when I’m home later or tomorrow morning 

Gameweek 3
Aston Villa 0-2 Everton
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-1 Southampton
Man Utd 3-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 West Ham
Sheffield Utd 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-3 Man City
Tottenham 2-0 Newcastle
Wolves 2-1 Burnley


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

meweek 3

Aston Villa 2-2 Everton

Norwich 1-3 Chelsea

Brighton 2-1 Southampton

Man Utd 3-1 Crystal Palace

Watford 1-2 West Ham

Sheffield Utd 1-3 Leicester

Liverpool 4-1 Arsenal *Double Points*

Bournemouth 0-6 Man City

Tottenham 2-1 Newcastle

Wolves 1-1 Burnley

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 0-0 Southampton
Man Utd 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 West Ham
Sheffield Utd 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-3 Man City
Tottenham 3-0 Newcastle
Wolves 1-0 Burnley


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-0 Southampton
Man Utd 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 West Ham
Sheffield Utd 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-3 Man City
Tottenham 2-0 Newcastle
Wolves 1-0 Burnley


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@CGS I was at work for last nights game does that mean I only get half points mate ?? I didn't get in till after 3 am was fcking zonnked

Norwich O V 1 Chelsea
Brighton 0 V 0 Southampton 
Manchester United 3 V 1 Crystal Palace 
Watford 0 V 1 West Ham United 
Sheffield United 2 V 3 Leicester City 
Liverpool 2 V 1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth AFC 0 V 4 Manchester City 
Tottenham Hotspur 3 V 0 Newcastle United 
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1 V 1 Burnley


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 2 Results*
r055co 16
CGS 13
STALKER 12
Joel 12
Destiny 12
Carter84 11
Curry 10
Foreshadowed 10
Bananas 10
Death Rider 10
DA 10
Raikkonen	9
The Monster 9
Alright_Mate 8
farhanc 7
Renegade 7
Jam 7
Punkhead 6
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori 6
Even Flow	6
Big Man 5
Green Light 5
Cliffy	5
The Game	4
Emerald-fire 4
Zane B 3

*Gameweek 3 Results*
STALKER 13
Bananas 11
The Monster 10
Even Flow	9
Cliffy	9
Carter84 8
Jam 8
Green Light 8
CGS 7
Destiny 7
Curry 7
Foreshadowed 7
Raikkonen 7
Renegade 7
Punkhead 7
Emerald-fire 7
Alright_Mate 6
r055co 5
Joel 4
DA 4
farhanc 4
Zane B 3

*Updated Table*
STALKER 31
Curry 28
Bananas 28
Carter84 27
CGS 25
Raikkonen 24
Foreshadowed 24
The Monster 24
Punkhead 23
Destiny 23
Jam 22
r055co 21
Alright_Mate 21
Renegade	21
Even Flow	21
farhanc 20
Joel 20
Cliffy 19
DA 18
Emerald-fire 18
Green Light 18
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori 15
Death Rider 14
Big Man 12
Zane B 12
The Game	11
Rugrat 10
CamillePunk 4
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Right, all up to date and STALKER currently leads the way with Curry & Bananas tailing him in 2nd & 3rd respectively. Good chance to get some points on the board before the international break comes in and injures everyone :hb

*Gameweek 4* 
Southampton vs Manchester United
Chelsea vs Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace vs Aston Villa 
Leicester vs Bournemouth 
Man City v Brighton 
Newcastle vs Watford 
West Ham vs Norwich 
Burnley vs Liverpool
Everton v Wolves
Arsenal vs Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Southampton 1-2 Manchester United
Chelsea 3-0 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 2-1 Aston Villa 
Leicester 2-0 Bournemouth 
Man City 4-0 Brighton 
Newcastle 1-1 Watford 
West Ham 2-0 Norwich 
Burnley 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Wolves
Arsenal 2-2 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gameweek 4 
Southampton 1-2 Manchester United
Chelsea 3-0 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 2-2 Aston Villa 
Leicester 2-0 Bournemouth 
Man City 4-1 Brighton 
Newcastle 0-2 Watford 
West Ham 2-2 Norwich 
Burnley 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Wolves
Arsenal 2-2 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@CGS; is the cut off point 35 points like last season??


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Southampton 0 V 2 Manchester United 
Chelsea 2 V 1 Sheffield United 
Crystal Palace 1 V 0 Aston Villa 
Leicester City 2 V 2 Bournemouth AFC
Manchester City 3 V 1 Brighton Hove Albion 
Newcastle United 1 V 0 Watford 
West Ham United 1 V 1 Norwich City
Burnley 0 V 3 Liverpool
Everton 1 V 2 Wolves
Arsenal 2 V 3 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Since the forum will be dead soon, what are we going to do about this game? Admins are awfully silent about when the new forum will be up.

Southampton 0-3 *Manchester United*
*Chelsea* 3-1 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Bournemouth
*Man City* 3-0 Brighton
*Newcastle* 2-1 Watford
West Ham 2-2 Norwich
Burnley 0-3 *Liverpool*
Everton 1-1 Wolves
*Arsenal* 3-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Southampton 1-2 Manchester United
Chelsea 2-1 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 1-2 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth
Man City 4-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-2 Watford
West Ham 3-2 Norwich
Burnley 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Wolves
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Southampton 1-1 Manchester United
Chelsea 2-1 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth
Man City 5-0 Brighton
Newcastle 2-1 Watford
West Ham 2-1 Norwich
Burnley 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Wolves
Arsenal 2-2 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Punkhead said:


> Since the forum will be dead soon, what are we going to do about this game? Admins are awfully silent about when the new forum will be up.
> 
> Southampton 0-3 *Manchester United*
> *Chelsea* 3-1 Sheffield Utd
> ...


:hmm: Yeah totally forgot the move should be happening any day now. Honestly have no idea. I’ll keep a log of all predictions to date (and I have all the scores saved offline anyway) but it’s hard to say until we get the move date. 

Southampton 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
*Leicester* 2-1 Bournemouth
*Man City* 2-0 Brighton
*Newcastle* 2-1 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Norwich
Burnley 0-2 *Liverpool*
Everton 1-1 Wolves
Arsenal1-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CGS said:


> :hmm: Yeah totally forgot the move should be happening any day now. Honestly have no idea. I’ll keep a log of all predictions to date (and I have all the scores saved offline anyway) but it’s hard to say until we get the move date.
> 
> Southampton 1-2 *Manchester United*
> *Chelsea* 2-1 Sheffield Utd
> ...


Move was meant to happen on the 27th but OG Jeff said it has been postponed with no new date in sight. Think we're pretty safe


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Southampton 1-3 Manchester United

Chelsea 3-1 Sheffield Utd

Crystal Palace 2-1 Aston Villa

Leicester 2-2 Bournemouth

Man City 6-0 Brighton

Newcastle 3-1 Watford

West Ham 2-0 Norwich

Burnley 1-4 Liverpool

Everton 1-3 Wolves

Arsenal 3-1 Spurs *Double Points

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Southampton 1-1 Manchester United 

Chelsea 2-1 Sheffield Utd 

Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa 

Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth 

Man City 3-0 Brighton 

Newcastle 1-1 Watford 

West Ham 2-1 Norwich 

Burnley 0-3 Liverpool 

Everton 2-2 Wolves 

Arsenal 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Southampton 0-1 Manchester United

Chelsea 3-1 Sheffield Utd

Crystal Palace 1-2 Aston Villa

Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth

Man City 4-1 Brighton

Newcastle 3-1 Watford

West Ham 1-1 Norwich

Burnley 1-3 Liverpool

Everton 2-2 Wolves

Arsenal 3-2 Spurs *Double Points


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Southampton v Man Utd (1-2)
Chelsea v Sheffield Utd (3-1)
Crystal Palace v Aston Villa (1-2)
Leicester v Bournemouth (2-2)
Man City v Brighton (2-0)
Newcastle v Watford (1-1)
West Ham v Norwich (3-2)
Burnley v Liverpool (1-3)
Everton v Wolves (1-0)
Arsenal v Spurs (4-2)


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 4:*

Southampton 2-1 Manchester United
Chelsea 3-1 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 3-1 Bournemouth
Man City 3-0 Brighton
Newcastle 2-1 Watford
West Ham 2-1 Norwich
Burnley 1-4 Liverpool
Everton 2-2 Wolves
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Gameweek 4:

Southampton 1-1 Manchester United
Chelsea 2-0 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 1-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth
Man City 3-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-0 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Norwich
Burnley 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Wolves
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Southampton 1-2 Manchester United
Chelsea 3-1 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Bournemouth
Man City 3-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-0 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Norwich
Burnley 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Wolves
Arsenal 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Southampton 1-2 Manchester United
Chelsea 3-0 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 0-2 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth
Man City 4-0 Brighton
Newcastle 0-0 Watford
West Ham 2-2 Norwich
Burnley 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Wolves
Arsenal 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 4
Southampton 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
*Leicester* 3-1 Bournemouth
Manchester City 4-0 Brighton
*Newcastle* 2-0 Watford
West Ham 2-2 Norwich
Burnley 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 2-0 Wolves
*Arsenal* 3-1 Spurs _*Double Points*_


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*MY Gameweek 4 predictions *

*Southampton *1-3 *Manchester United* I see this as an away win for Manchester United they have scored more than Southampton so an away win.

*Chelsea* 3-2 *Sheffield United * I see this as a home win just as have a better defence but Chelsea's squad is stronger so a home win just. 

*Crystal Palace *2-1 *Aston Villa* Crystal Palace have more experienced squad at the premier league level so a home win for Crystal Palace. 

*Leicester City* 3-1* AFC Bournemouth* I this as a home win as Leicester City have the slightly better squad than AFC Bournemouth so a home win.

*Manchester City *4-0 *Brighton and Hove Albion * I see this as home win despite both teams have the same defensive record Manchester City have the stronger teams ,so a home win,

*Newcastle United * 2-1 *Watford* I see this a home win as despite Newcastle united have a weaker squad they have been playing better than Watford so a home win.

*West Ham United *2-2 *Norwich City* I see this as a draw as both teams are letting goals in so a draw.

Burnley 1-3 *Liverpool* I see this as an away win for Liverpool despite the same defensive record for both teams , it will be an away win for Liverpool.

*Everton* 3-1 *Wolverhampton Wanderers * I see this as a home win for Everton as they have actually won a game meaning momentum so a home win for Everton .* ( I am an Everton Fan).*

*Arsenal* 3-1 *Tottenham Hotspur* **Double Points** I see both have an equal defensive record but Arsenal have home advantage so a home win for Arsenal . 

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Southampton 0-2 Manchester United
Chelsea 3-0 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 0-1 Aston Villa 
Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth 
Man City 4-0 Brighton 
Newcastle 0-0 Watford 
West Ham 2-2 Norwich 
Burnley 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Wolves
Arsenal 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Southampton 1-2 Manchester United
Chelsea 2-0 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa 
Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth 
Man City 4-0 Brighton 
Newcastle 1-2 Watford 
West Ham 2-2 Norwich 
Burnley 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Wolves
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Southampton 1-2 Manchester United
Chelsea 2-1 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 1-0 Aston Villa 
Leicester 3-1 Bournemouth 
Man City 3-0 Brighton 
Newcastle 1-0 Watford 
West Ham 2-2 Norwich 
Burnley 0-1 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Wolves
Arsenal 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Southampton 1-1 Manchester United
Chelsea 2-0 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 1-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 3-0 Bournemouth
Man City 6-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-1 Watford
West Ham 2-2 Norwich
Burnley 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Wolves
Arsenal 3-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Southampton 1-2 Manchester United
Chelsea 3-1 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 3-1 Bournemouth
Man City 4-0 Brighton
Newcastle 0-2 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Norwich
Burnley 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Wolves
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Gameweek 5*
Liverpool 4-0 Newcastle
Man United 2-1 Leicester
Sheff Utd 1-1 Southampton
Brighton 0-1 Burnley
Wolves 2-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-3 Man City
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Watford 1-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 West Ham


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

*Liverpool 3*-0 Newcastle

Man United 1-*2 Leicester*

Sheff Utd 1-1 Southampton

Brighton 0-*1 Burnley*

Wolves 1-*2 Chelsea*

*Tottenham 2*-0 Crystal Palace

Norwich 0-*4 Man City*

Bournemouth 1-*2 Everton*

Watford 0-*3 Arsenal
*
Aston Villa 1-1 West Ham


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 5 - 

Liverpool 3-1 Newcastle
Man United 2-1 Leicester
Sheff Utd 1-1 Southampton
Brighton 1-0 Burnley
Wolves 2-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 2-4 Man City
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 0-0 West Ham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 4 Results*
Renegade	18
DA	15
Raikkonen	13
r055co	12
Jam	9
Destiny	9
Emerald-fire	9
farhanc	9
Bananas	8
Even Flow	8
Joel	8
Carter84	7
Green Light	7
Zane B	7
Cliffy	6
Curry	6
CGS	5
Alright_Mate	5
STALKER	5
Foreshadowed	4
Punkhead	4
The Monster	3

*Updated Table*
Renegade	39
Raikkonen	37
STALKER	36
Bananas	36
Curry	34
Carter84	34
r055co	33
DA	33
Destiny	32
Jam	31
CGS	30
Even Flow	29
farhanc	29
Foreshadowed	28
Joel	28
The Monster	27
Punkhead	27
Emerald-fire	27
Alright_Mate	26
Cliffy	25
Green Light	25
Zane B	19
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori	15
Death Rider	14
Big Man	12
The Game	11
Rugrat	10
CamillePunk	4

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

And with that Renegade shoots straight to the top before the international break. 

Well a week off to deal with the drizzle that is International football. Back to business from next weekend 

*Gameweek 5* 
Liverpool vs Newcastle
Man United vs Leicester
Sheff Utd vs Southampton
Brighton vs Burnley
Wolves vs Chelsea
Tottenham vs Crystal Palace
Norwich vs Man City
Bournemouth vs Everton
Watford vs Arsenal
Aston Villa vs West Ham


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

what a GOAT round from me there, I'm a genius 8*D

*Gameweek 5*
Liverpool 3-1 Newcastle
Man United 2-2 Leicester
Sheff Utd 0-1 Southampton
Brighton 1-1 Burnley
Wolves 2-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-4 Man City
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 West Ham


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> what a GOAT round from me there, I'm a genius 8*D
> 
> *Gameweek 5*
> Liverpool 3-1 Newcastle
> ...


^ Sig checks out

*Gameweek 5*
Liverpool 2-1 Newcastle
Man United 2-1 Leicester
Sheff Utd 1-1 Southampton
Brighton 1-1 Burnley
Wolves 1-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-4 Man City
Bournemouth 0-1 Everton
Watford 0-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-2 West Ham


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Foreshadowed said:


> *Gameweek 4:*
> 
> Southampton 2-1 Manchester United
> Chelsea 3-1 Sheffield Utd
> ...


I got 6 points for Gameweek 4, not 4 points @CGS.

Gameweek 5
Liverpool 5-1 Newcastle
Man United 1-2 Leicester
Sheff Utd 1-1 Southampton
Brighton 2-1 Burnley
Wolves 1-1 Chelsea
Tottenham 3-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-3 Man City
Bournemouth 1-1 Everton
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Gameweek 5
Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle
Man United 1-1 Leicester
Sheff Utd 1-1 Southampton
Brighton 1-1 Burnley
Wolves 2-1 Chelsea
Tottenham 3-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-4 Man City
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Watford 1-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-2 West Ham


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle
Man United 2-1 Leicester
Sheff Utd 1-1 Southampton
Brighton 1-0 Burnley
Wolves 1-1 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-3 Man City
Bournemouth 1-1 Everton
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 West Ham


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Liverpool v Newcastle (3-0)
Brighton v Burnley (2-2)
Man Utd v Leicester (2-2)
Sheffield Utd v Southampton (1-1)
Spurs v Crystal Palace (1-2)
Wolves v Chelsea (1-1)
Norwich v Man City (1-5)
Bournemouth v Everton (2-2)
Watford v Arsenal (0-1)
Aston Villa v West Ham (3-1)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Gameweek 5

Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle
Man United 1-1 Leicester
Sheff Utd 0-1 Southampton
Brighton 1-1 Burnley
Wolves 0-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 3 -1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 2-4 Man City
Bournemouth 0-1 Everton
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 West Ham


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Liverpool 4-0 Newcastle

Man United 3-1 Leicester

Sheff Utd 2-1 Southampton

Brighton 3-0 Burnley

Wolves 1-3 Chelsea

Tottenham 4-0 Crystal Palace

Norwich 0-6 Man City

Bournemouth 1-2 Everton

Watford 2-2 Arsenal

Aston Villa 1-3 West Ham

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Liverpool 4-1 Newcastle
Man United 1-2 Leicester
Sheff Utd 2-1 Southampton
Brighton 1-2 Burnley
Wolves 2-1 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-4 Man City
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Watford 1-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 West Ham


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

when's the cut off point @CGS; mate like you did last season ?? Is there double points ??


Gameweek Five

Liverpool 3 V 0 Newcastle Utd
Manchester Utd 2 V 1 Leicester City 
Sheffield Utd 1 V 1 Southampton 
Brighton 0 V 0 Burnley
Wolves 2 V 2 Chelsea
Tottenham 3 V 0 Crystal Palace 
Norwich 0 V 4 Manchester City
Bournemouth AFC 1 V 2 Everton 
Watford 0 V 2 Arsenal 
Aston Villa 1 V 1 West Ham


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Liverpool vs Newcastle
Man United 2 vs Leicester 1
Sheff Utd 1 vs Southampton 2
Brighton 1 vs Burnley 0
Wolves 1 vs Chelsea 2
Tottenham 2 vs Crystal Palace 1
Norwich 0 vs Man City 4
Bournemouth 1 vs Everton 2
Watford 2 vs Arsenal 2
Aston Villa 2 vs West Ham 1


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are Gameweek 5 predictions *​*Liverpool 4 -0 Newcastle United * I this as a home win for Liverpool as Newcastle are not scoring goals so a home win for Liverpool .

*Manchester United 2-1 Leicester * I see this a home win for Manchester United as they have marginally better squad than Leicester City so a home win just. 

*Sheffield United 1-2 Southampton* I see this as an away win just as despite Sheffield United having a better position than Southampton , Southampton have the experience so a away win just for Southampton .

*Brighton and Hove Albion 1-3 Burnley* I see this as an away win for Burnley as they have the better defence so an away win for Burnley .

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 Chelsea* I see this as home win as Chelsea forward line is talented but inexperienced so a home win just for Wolverhampton Wanderers .

*Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Crystal Palace* I see this as home win despite Crystal Palace's exceptional defensive record this season Tottenham Hotspur have a stronger attack so a home win.

*Norwich City 2-5 Manchester City* I see this as an away win for Manchester City as despite Teemu Pukki scoring goals and getting player of the month, Manchester City are too strong so an away win. 

*AFC Bournemouth 0-3 Everton* I see this as away win for Everton they have the stronger more technically gifted squad so an away win for Everton
*(I am an Everton Fan)*. 

*Watford 0-4 Arsenal* I see this as away win for Arsenal Quique Sánchez Flores going back to Watford , Arsenal's squad is too strong so an away win big.

*Aston Villa 1-2 West Ham United* I see this as an away win just as despite both teams having similar defensive records , West Ham United midfield is superior so an away win just.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 5
*Liverpool* 4-0 Newcastle
Man United 1-1 Leicester
*Sheff Utd* 1-0 Southampton
Brighton 0-2 *Burnley*
*Wolves* 2-1 Chelsea
*Tottenham* 3-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-5 *Man City*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Everton*
Watford 1-3 *Arsenal*
Aston Villa 2-2 West Ham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle
Man United 1-1 Leicester
Sheff Utd 1-0 Southampton
Brighton 1-1 Burnley
Wolves 2-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-4 Man City
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Watford 0-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 West Ham


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle
Man United 0-2 Leicester
Sheff Utd 1-1 Southampton
Brighton 1-2 Burnley
Wolves 2-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 1-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-5 Man City
Bournemouth 1-1 Everton
Watford 0-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 0-2 West Ham


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Liverpool* 4-1 Newcastle
Man United 2-2 Leicester
Sheff Utd 1-1 Southampton
Brighton 0-2 *Burnley*
Wolves 1-3 *Chelsea*
Tottenham 1-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-5 *Man City*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Everton*
Watford 0-3 *Arsenal*
Aston Villa 0-2 *West Ham*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle
Man United 2-2 Leicester
Sheff Utd 1-0 Southampton
Brighton 1-1 Burnley
Wolves 2-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-3 Man City
Bournemouth 0-2 Everton
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 West Ham


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I think I was only one of the few who had faith in my team man Utd!!!! Done pretty good but long time to go.

Peace


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 6 -

Southampton 1-1 Bournemouth
Leicester City 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Burnley 1-2 Norwich City
Everton 2-1 Sheffield United
Manchester City 3-1 Watford
Newcastle United 1-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Crystal Palace 0-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
West Ham United 1-2 Manchester United
Arsenal 3-1 Aston Villa
Chelsea 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 6*
Southampton 1-1 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-2 Tottenham
Burnley 2-2 Norwich
Everton 1-0 Sheff Utd
Man City 3-2 Watford
Newcastle 2-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Wolves
West Ham 1-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Southampton 2-1 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-1 Tottenham
Burnley 2-1 Norwich
Everton 2-0 Sheff Utd
Man City 3-0 Watford
Newcastle 1-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Wolves
West Ham 1-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Southampton 2-0 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-1 Tottenham
Burnley 2-1 Norwich
Everton 1-0 Sheff Utd
Man City 3-0 Watford
Newcastle 1-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Wolves
West Ham 1-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-1 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Gameweek 6
Southampton 1-1 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-2 Tottenham
Burnley 2-2 Norwich
Everton 2-0 Sheff Utd
Man City 3-1 Watford
Newcastle 1-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 3-1 Wolves
West Ham 1-3 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Southampton 1-1 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-1 Tottenham
Burnley 1-2 Norwich
Everton 2-1 Sheff Utd
Man City 4-1 Watford
Newcastle 1-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Wolves
West Ham 1-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 3-1 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gameweek 6
Southampton 2-2 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-1 Tottenham
Burnley 0-2 Norwich
Everton 1-1 Sheff Utd
Man City 6-1 Watford
Newcastle 1-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Wolves
West Ham 2-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-1 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Southampton 1-2 *Bournemouth*
Leicester 0-3 *Tottenham*
Burnley 1-2 *Norwich*
*Everton* 2-0 Sheff Utd
*Man City* 3-2 Watford
Newcastle 1-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Wolves
West Ham 1-2 *Man Utd*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 0-2 *Liverpool* *Double Points*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my Game week 6 predictions 

Southampton 2-1 AFC Bournemouth I see this south coast as home win as Southampton have a marginally better defence so a home win just.

*Leicester City 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur* I see this as a an away win despite having equal scoring records Tottenham Hotspur have the better defence so an away win.

*Burnley 2-2 Norwich City* I see this as draw as Burnley have a better defence and Norwich City have the better attack so they will cancel each other out so a draw.

*Everton 4-1 Sheffield United* I see this as home win for Everton as they have the better squad despite loosing last time out , so a home win for Everton. *(I am an Everton Fan)*

*Manchester City 4-1 Watford* I see his as home win for Manchester City as Watford are bottom for a reason so a home win big.

*Newcastle United 1-0 Brighton & Hove Albion* I see this as home win just as despite both teams have the defensive record , Newcastle United are at home so this could be advantage so a home win for Newcastle .

*Crystal Palace 1-0 Wolverhampton Wanderers* I this as home Crystal Palace are not in Europe so Wolverhampton Wanderers could have the Thursday Sunday syndrome , so a home win just.

*West Ham United 1-3 Manchester United* I see this as an away win for Manchester United as they have scored more goals so an away win.

*Arsenal 3-1 Aston Villa* I see this as a home win as Arsenal have a better squad so should win comfortably so a home win. 

*Chelsea 2-3 Liverpool* I see this as an away win as Liverpool have the more experienced squad so an away win just.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 6
Southampton 1-1 Bournemouth
*Leicester* 2-1 Tottenham
*Burnley* 1-0 Norwich
*Everton* 2-0 Sheff Utd
*Man City* 4-0 Watford
Newcastle 0-0 Brighton
*Crystal Palace* 3-1 Wolves
*West Ham* 2-1 Man Utd
*Arsenal* 3-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool _*Double Points*_


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 6*
Southampton 2-1 Bournemouth
Leicester 2-2 Tottenham
Burnley 1-1 Norwich
Everton 3-1 Sheff Utd
Man City 3-1 Watford
Newcastle 1-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Wolves
West Ham 2-1 Man Utd
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Gameweek 6*
Southampton 1-1 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-2 Tottenham
Burnley 1-1 Norwich
Everton 2-0 Sheff Utd
Man City 4-0 Watford
Newcastle 1-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Wolves
West Ham 2-1 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Southampton 1-2 Bournemouth
Leicester 0-3 Tottenham
Burnley 1-1 Norwich
Everton 3-1 Sheff Utd
Man City 3-0 Watford
Newcastle 0-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 2-2 Wolves
West Ham 1-1 Man Utd
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Southampton 1-1 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-2 Tottenham
Burnley 2-2 Norwich
Everton 3-0 Sheff Utd
Man City 4-0 Watford
Newcastle 1-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Wolves
West Ham 1-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Southampton 2-1 Bournemouth

Leicester 1-3 Tottenham

Burnley 2-0 Norwich

Everton 1-2 Sheff Utd

Man City 4-0 Watford

Newcastle 1-3 Brighton

Crystal Palace 1-1 Wolves

West Ham 3-0 Man Utd

Arsenal 3-2 Aston Villa

Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shall sort the scores in the morning 

Southampton 1-2 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-2 Tottenham
Burnley 1-2 Norwich
Everton 2-0 Sheff Utd
Man City 3-0 Watford
Newcastle1-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Wolves
West Ham 0-1 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I forgot to make predictions last week :mj2

Southampton 1-1 Bournemouth
Leicester 2-2 Tottenham
Burnley 1-2 Norwich
Everton 2-0 Sheff Utd
Man City 4-0 Watford
Newcastle 1-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 2-0 Wolves
West Ham 1-1 Man Utd
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 0-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Southampton 1-2 Bournemouth
Leicester 2-1 Tottenham
Burnley 1-1 Norwich
Everton 2-0 Sheff Utd
Man City 3-0 Watford
Newcastle 1-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Wolves
West Ham 0-1 Man Utd
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 7*
Sheff Utd 0-4 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 2-1 Norwich
Aston Villa 1-1 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-1 West Ham
Wolves 2-2 Watford
Spurs 2-0 Southampton
Chelsea 3-1 Brighton
Everton 1-2 Man City
Leicester 2-0 Newcastle
Man Utd 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 7*
Sheff Utd 0-3 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 3-1 Norwich
Aston Villa 1-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-2 West Ham
Wolves 2-1 Watford
Spurs 3-0 Southampton
Chelsea 4-0 Brighton
Everton 1-3 Man City
Leicester 1-0 Newcastle
Man Utd 1-3 Arsenal *Double Points*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Sheff Utd 0-3 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 2-0 Norwich
Aston Villa 2-1 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-1 West Ham
Wolves 2-2 Watford
Spurs 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Brighton
Everton 1-3 Man City
Leicester 2-1 Newcastle
Man Utd 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 5 Results*
Renegade	11
Green Light	10
Cliffy	9
Raikkonen	8
The Monster	8
STALKER	7
Destiny	6
CGS	6
Alright_Mate	6
Carter84	5
r055co	4
Emerald-fire	4
farhanc	4
Bananas	4
Joel	3
Curry	3
Even Flow	2
Zane B	2
Foreshadowed	2
Punkhead	2

*Gameweek 6 Results*
CGS	13
Even Flow	13
Cliffy	12
STALKER	12
Bananas	12
Punkhead	12
Emerald-fire	11
Joel	10
Alright_Mate	9
Foreshadowed	9
Renegade	5
Destiny	5
Curry	5
Raikkonen	4
farhanc	4
Zane B	4
DA	4
The Monster	2

*Updated Table*
Renegade	55
STALKER	55
Bananas	52
Raikkonen	49
CGS	49
Cliffy	46
Even Flow	44
Destiny	43
Curry	42
Emerald-fire	42
Foreshadowed	41
Alright_Mate	41
Joel	41
Punkhead	41
Carter84	39
r055co	37
The Monster	37
DA	37
farhanc	37
Green Light	35
Jam	31
Zane B	25
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori	15
Death Rider	14
Big Man	12
The Game	11
Rugrat	10
CamillePunk	4
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Apologies for the delay, finally found some spare time to sit down and go through this. 

In anycase Renegade & STALKER lead the pack going into the final week of September with Bananas Raikkonen & Myself hot on their leads. Still very early days of course 

*Gameweek 6*
Sheff Utd 0-2 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-1 Norwich
Aston Villa 0-1 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-1 West Ham
Wolves 2-1 Watford
Spurs 1-0 Southampton
Chelsea 3-1 Brighton
Everton 1-3 Man City
Leicester 2-0 Newcastle
Man Utd 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

- Sheffield Utd v Liverpool (0-2)

- Aston Villa v Burnley (1-1)

- Bournemouth v West Ham (3-2)

- Chelsea v Brighton (3-2)

- Crystal Palace v Norwich (1-0)

- Spurs v Southampton (4-0)

- Wolves v Watford (1-3)

- Everton v Man City (0-4)

- Leicester v Newcastle (2-0)

- Man Utd v Arsenal (0-3)


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Sheff Utd 2-2 Liverpool

Crystal Palace 2-1 Norwich

Aston Villa 0-3 Burnley

Bournemouth 2-1 West Ham

Wolves 2-3 Watford

Spurs 1-1 Southampton

Chelsea 5-1 Brighton

Everton 1-4 Man City

Leicester 3-0 Newcastle

Man Utd 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Sheff Utd 1-4 Liverpool

Crystal Palace 3-2 Norwich

Aston Villa 2-1 Burnley

Bournemouth 1-1 West Ham

Wolves 2-2 Watford

Spurs 2-1 Southampton

Chelsea 4-1 Brighton

Everton 0-2 Man City

Leicester 1-0 Newcastle

Man Utd 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Sheff Utd 1-3 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-2 Norwich
Aston Villa 1-2 Burnley
Bournemouth 3-2 West Ham
Wolves 2-1 Watford
Spurs 2-0 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Brighton
Everton 1-3 Man City
Leicester 2-0 Newcastle
Man Utd 1-3 Arsenal *Double Points*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are game week 7 predictions .

*Sheffield United 1-2 Liverpool* I see this as an away win for Liverpool both teams have good defences however Liverpool’s attack is too strong so an away win for liverpool.

*Crystal Palace 2-1 Norwich City* I see this as a home win as Norwich city have 2nd worst defence so a home in just.

*Aston Villa 1-1 Burnley* I see tihs a draw as statically both teams are similar in terms of goals for and against so a draw. 

* AFC Bournemouth 3-2 West Ham* I see this as home win for AFC Bournemouth just as they have scored in double figures but let in the also in double figures so a him win just .

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 4-1 Watford* I see this as a home win for Wolverhampton Wanderers as they have the better defence and technical ability , so a home win.

*Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Southampton* I see this as a home as Tottenham Hotspur have socred doiuble the goals of Southampton so a home win.

*Chelsea 3-1 Brighton and Hove Albion * I see tihs as home win for Chelsea as they have better sqaud so a home win for Chelsea
.
*Everton 2-1 Manchester City* I see this as home win for Everton as home advantage counts and Delph being an ex Manchester City player (last season ) can help tactically so a home win just *(I am an Everton Fan )*.

*Leicester City 3-0 Newcastle* I see tihs as home win for Leicester city as they have more experienced sqaud with some of their title winnng side still their so a home win.

*Manchester United 2-3 Arsenal **Double Points* I see this an away win just for Arsenal as they have the better more expericed forward line compared to Manchester United so an away win just.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Sheff Utd 0-3 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 2-2 Norwich
Aston Villa 1-1 Burnley
Bournemouth 3-2 West Ham
Wolves 2-1 Watford
Spurs 2-0 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Brighton
Everton 1-4 Man City
Leicester 2-0 Newcastle
Man Utd 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Sheff Utd 1-3 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 2-2 Norwich
Aston Villa 1-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 3-2 West Ham
Wolves 1-1 Watford
Spurs 2-0 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Brighton
Everton 2-4 Man City
Leicester 2-0 Newcastle
Man Utd 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 7
Sheff Utd 0-3 *Liverpool*
Crystal Palace 2-2 Norwich
Aston Villa 1-2 *Burnley*
Bournemouth 1-1 West Ham
*Wolves* 2-1 Watford
*Spurs* 3-0 Southampton
*Chelsea* 2-0 Brighton
Everton 1-3 *Man City*
*Leicester* 1-0 Newcastle
Man Utd 1-1 Arsenal _*Double Points*_


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sheff Utd 1-3 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-1 Norwich
Aston Villa 2-2 Burnley
Bournemouth 1-2 West Ham
Wolves 2-0 Watford
Spurs 2-0 Southampton
Chelsea 3-1 Brighton
Everton 1-4 Man City
Leicester 3-0 Newcastle
Man Utd 0-2 Arsenal *Double Points*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gameweek 7
Sheff Utd 0-3 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 1-2 Norwich
Aston Villa 1-1 Burnley
Bournemouth 1-2 West Ham
Wolves 2-1 Watford
Spurs 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Brighton
Everton 1-3 Man City
Leicester 1-1 Newcastle
Man Utd 0-1 Arsenal *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Sheff Utd 0-2 *Liverpool*
Crystal Palace 2-3 *Norwich*
Aston Villa 0-1 *Burnley*
Bournemouth 1-2 *West Ham*
Wolves 1-1 Watford
*Spurs* 3-0 Southampton
*Chelsea* 3-0 Brighton
Everton 0-4 *Man City*
*Leicester* 2-0 Newcastle
Man Utd 1-2 *Arsenal* *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Sheff Utd 0-2 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 2-1 Norwich
Aston Villa 1-1 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-2 West Ham
Wolves 2-0 Watford
Spurs 2-0 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Brighton
Everton 1-3 Man City
Leicester 2-0 Newcastle
Man Utd 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sheff Utd 0-3 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 2-2 Norwich
Aston Villa 2-1 Burnley
Bournemouth 0-1West Ham
Wolves 1-2 Watford
Spurs 4-0 Southampton
Chelsea 3-1 Brighton
Everton 0-5 Man City
Leicester 3-0 Newcastle
Man Utd 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my game week 8 predictions *

*Arsenal 3-1 A.F.C. Bournemouth * I see this a home win Arsenal despite both teams having similar stats as regarding scoring and conceding goals, Arsenal have the better squad so a home win. 

*Brighton and Hove Albino 0- 3 Tottenham Hotspur* I see this as an away Tottenham Hotspur as they have the better attack so an away win for Tottenham Hotspur.

*Burnley 1-2 Everton* I see this as an away win for Everton as they have the better midfield so an away just for Everton. *(I am an Everton Fan)*
.
*Liverpool 2-1 Leicester City* I see this as home for Liverpool just as both teams have the best defensive record in the league letting in 5 goals each but Liverpool have the stronger forward line so a home win.

*Manchester City 3- 1 Wolverhampton Wanderers * I see this as home win as Manchester City have the stronger squad so a home win for Manchester City .

*Newcastle United 0-3 Manchester United* I see this as an away win for Manchester United as they have the better first team squads so a an away win for Manchester United .

*Norwich City 3-3 Aston Villa* I see this a draw as both teams are scoring but letting in goals so a draw.

*Southampton 2-3 Chelsea* I see this as an away win for Chelsea just as even thought both teams defences are letting in goals Chelsea are scoring so an away win just . 

*Watford 0 -3 Sheffield United* I see this as an away win for Sheffield United as they have a better defence and have scored more goals than Watford so an away win for Sheffield United .

*West Ham United 2-1 Crystal Palace* I see this London derby as a home win for West Ham United as scored 1 more goal than Crystal Palace so a home just for West Ham United.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 8:*

Arsenal 3-0 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Burnley 2-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-2 Leicester City
Manchester City 3-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Newcastle United 1-0 Manchester United
Norwich City 2-2 Aston Villa
Southampton 1-3 Chelsea
Watford 2-1 Sheffield United
West Ham 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 8
Brighton 0-1 *Tottenham Hotspur*
*Burnley* 2-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 3-0 Leicester City
*Norwich City* 2-1 Aston Villa
*Watford* 1-0 Sheffield United
West Ham 2-2 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal* 3-1 Bournemouth
*Manchester City* 3-0 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Southampton 1-4 *Chelsea*
Newcastle United 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gameweek 8
Brighton 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Burnley 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 4-2 Leicester City
Norwich City 2-1 Aston Villa
Watford 1-1 Sheffield United
West Ham 2-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-2 Bournemouth
Manchester City 6-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Southampton 1-3 Chelsea
Newcastle United 0-1 Manchester United


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 8
Brighton1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Burnley 2-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-2 Leicester City
Norwich City 1-1 Aston Villa
Watford 0-1 Sheffield United
West Ham 3-2 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Manchester City 3-0 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Southampton 1-3 Chelsea
Newcastle United 0-1 Manchester United


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Gameweek 8
Brighton 0-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Burnley 1-3 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Leicester City
Norwich City 1-1 Aston Villa
Watford 1-1 Sheffield United
West Ham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Manchester City 5-0 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle United 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Gameweek 8
Brighton 0-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Burnley 2-0 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Leicester City
Norwich City 3-2 Aston Villa
Watford 2-1 Sheffield United
West Ham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Manchester City 4-0 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle United 0-0 Manchester United


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Brighton 0-3 *Tottenham Hotspur*
Burnley 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 3-1 Leicester City
*Norwich City* 2-1 Aston Villa
Watford 0-1 *Sheffield United*
*West Ham* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal* 2-0 Bournemouth
*Manchester City* 2-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Southampton 0-2 *Chelsea*
Newcastle United 0-2 *Manchester United*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Brighton 0-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Burnley 2-0 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Leicester City
Norwich City 2-1 Aston Villa
Watford 2-1 Sheffield United
West Ham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Bournemouth
Manchester City 4-0 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle United 0-1 Manchester United


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brighton 1-2 Spurs
Burnley 2-0 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Leicester
Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
Watford 1-1 Sheff Utd
West Ham 3-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-0 Bournemouth
Man City 3-0 Wolves
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 0-1 Man Utd


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Brighton 0-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Burnley 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-2 Leicester City
Norwich City 2-1 Aston Villa
Watford 1-1 Sheffield United
West Ham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 Bournemouth
Manchester City 4-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Southampton 0-3 Chelsea
Newcastle United 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Brighton 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Burnley 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Leicester City
Norwich City 2-1 Aston Villa
Watford 0-2 Sheffield United
West Ham 0-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 Bournemouth
Manchester City 5-0 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle United 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

- Brighton v Spurs (2-2)

- Burnley v Everton (2-0)

- Liverpool v Leicester (2-1)

- Norwich v Aston Villa (3-0)

- Watford v Sheffield Utd (0-1)

- West Ham v Crystal Palace (2-2)

- Arsenal v Bournemouth (3-1)

- Man City v Wolves (5-1)

- Southampton v Chelsea (0-3)

- Newcastle v Man Utd (1-1)


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Brighton 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Burnley 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Leicester City
Norwich City 2-1 Aston Villa
Watford 1-2 Sheffield United
West Ham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Manchester City 4-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle United 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

??*♂

Brighton 0-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Burnley 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Leicester City
Norwich City 1-0 Aston Villa
Watford 1-2 Sheffield United
West Ham 1-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-2 Bournemouth
Manchester City 3-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle United 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Arsenal 2-1 Bournemouth
Manchester City 3-0 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Southampton 0-2 Chelsea
Newcastle United 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@CGS; can I still play mate I've just been away for a while due to personal circumstances mate , let me know asap please thanks man .


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:hmm:

I should probably calculate these....will sort by the weekend.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Week 9

Everton 2-1 West Ham
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Chelsea 3-1 Newcastle
Wolves 2-0 Southampton
Tottenham 3-2 Watford
Bournemouth 2-0 Norwich
Villa 1-1 Brighton
Palace 1-2 Man City
Man Utd 2-3 Liverpool
Sheffield United 0-1 Arsenal


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Week 9

Everton 3-1 West Ham
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Chelsea 2-1 Newcastle
Wolves 1-1 Southampton
Tottenham 2-1 Watford
Bournemouth 3-2 Norwich
Villa 0-0 Brighton
Palace 0-3 Man City
Man Utd 1-3 Liverpool
Sheffield United 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Everton 2-0 West Ham
Leicester 2-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-1 Newcastle
Wolves 1-1 Southampton
Tottenham 2-1 Watford
Bournemouth 2-1 Norwich
Villa 1-0 Brighton
Palace 0-3 Man City
Man Utd 1- 1 Liverpool
Sheffield United 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

- Everton v West Ham (3-2)

- Aston Villa v Brighton (1-1)

- Bournemouth v Norwich (2-0)

- Chelsea v Newcastle (5-0)

- Leicester v Burnley (2-1)

- Spurs v Watford (2-0)

- Wolves v Southampton (2-1)

- Crystal Palace v Man City (2-4)

- Man Utd v Liverpool (1-3)

- Sheffield Utd v Arsenal (0-3)


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

* Gameweek 9*:

Everton 2-2 West Ham
Leicester 3-1 Burnley
Chelsea 4-0 Newcastle
Wolves 2-0 Southampton
Tottenham 2-0 Watford
Bournemouth 2-0 Norwich
Villa 2-1 Brighton
Palace 1-3 Man City
Man Utd 0-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sheffield United 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 9*
Everton 2-1 West Ham
Aston Villa 2-1 Brighton
Tottenham 2-0 Watford
Wolves 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle
Bournemouth 1-1 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-3 Man City
Man Utd 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sheff Utd 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Week 9

Everton 1-2 West Ham
Leicester 2-1 Burnley
Chelsea 4-0 Newcastle
Wolves 2-0 Southampton
Tottenham 3-1 Watford
Bournemouth 3-2 Norwich
Villa 1-1 Brighton
Palace 1-2 Man City
Man Utd 1-3 Liverpool
Sheffield United 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my Gameweek 9 predictions *

*Everton 3-1 West Ham *I see this as a home win for Everton despite the recent dip in from Everton still have a better defence and midfield so a home win just for Everton. *(I am an Everton Fan )*

*Aston Villa 3-1 Brighton and Hove Albion * I see this as home win for Aston Villa as they have scored more than Brighton and Hove Albion so a home win for Aston Villa .

*Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Watford *I see this as big win for Tottenham Hotspur as they have scored 1o more goals than Watford so a home win for Tottenham Hotspur .

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 Southampton *I see this a home as Wolverhampton Wanderers are technically better so a home win for Wolverhampton Wanderers. 

*Chelsea 4-0 Newcastle United * I see this as home win for Chelsea as the Newcastle United squad is lighter compared to Chelsea, so a home win for Chelsea .

*AFC Bournemouth 2-1 Norwich City *I see this as home win for AFC Bournemouth have a better defence so a home win for AFC Bournemouth .

*Crystal Palace 1-4 Manchester City *I see this as an away win for Manchester City as despite defensive problems Manchester City are too strong so an away win for Manchester City .

*Manchester United 1-5 Liverpool *Double Points* *I see this as big away win even if Manchester United injury problems are not as bad as they seam , I think Liverpool will destroy Manchester City so an away win for Liverpool .

*Sheffield United 0-3 Arsenal *I see this as an away win for arsenal as they have better technically more gifted squad so an away win for Arsenal.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Week 9
Everton 1-1 West Ham
*Aston Villa* 3-1 Brighton
*Bournemouth* 2-0 Norwich
*Chelsea* 3-1 Newcastle
*Leicester* 2-1 Burnley
*Tottenham* 3-0 Watford
Wolves 1-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Man City*
Man Utd 0-3 *Liverpool* _*Doublr Points_
Sheffield United 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gameweek 9
Everton 2-1 West Ham
Aston Villa 1-1 Brighton
Bournemouth 2-1 Norwich
Chelsea 3-2 Newcastle
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Tottenham 3-2 Watford
Wolves 4-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 2-2 Man City
Man Utd 0-3 Liverpool 
Sheffield United 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Everton 1-1 West Ham
Aston Villa 2-1 Brighton
Tottenham 3-0 Watford
Wolves 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle
Bournemouth 2-1 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-3 Man City
Man Utd 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sheff Utd 0-3 Arsenal


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Everton 1-2 *West Ham*
Aston Villa 1-1 Brighton
*Tottenham* 2-0 Watford
*Wolves* 2-0 Southampton
*Chelsea* 3-0 Newcastle
Bournemouth 1-1 Norwich
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Man City*
Man Utd 0-1 *Liverpool* *Double Points*
Sheff Utd 0-3 *Arsenal*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Everton 1-1 West Ham
Aston Villa 1-0 Brighton
Tottenham 3-0 Watford
Wolves 2-0 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle
Bournemouth 2-1 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-2 Man City
Man Utd 0-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sheff Utd 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Everton 1-1 West Ham
Aston Villa1-2 Brighton
Tottenham 2-0 Watford
Wolves 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-1 Newcastle
Bournemouth 2-1 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-2 Man City
Man Utd 0-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sheff Utd 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Forgot last week

Aston Villa1-3 Brighton

Tottenham 1-1 Watford

Wolves 2-0 Southampton

Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle

Bournemouth 2-0 Norwich

Crystal Palace 1-3 Man City

Man Utd 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*

Sheff Utd 0-4 Arsenal

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Well shit, missed Everton-West Ham.

Aston Villa 2-1 Brighton
Tottenham 2-1 Watford
Wolves 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-1 Newcastle
Bournemouth 3-2 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-3 Man City
Man Utd 0-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Sheff Utd 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Just a heads up, some of us forgot the Leicester game...

Leicester 1-0 Burnley


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 7 Results*
Destiny	21
Joel	17
Alright_Mate	15
CGS	14
Renegade	13
Even Flow	11
Raikkonen	11
Emerald-fire	10
Foreshadowed	10
STALKER	9
The Monster	9
Curry	8
farhanc	7
Zane B	7
DA	7
Punkhead	5
Cliffy	4

*Gameweek 8 Results*
Even Flow	7
Foreshadowed	6
Raikkonen	6
Zane B	6
farhanc	5
CGS	4
STALKER	4
Emerald-fire	4
Joel	4
Alright_Mate	4
Renegade	4
Punkhead	3
Curry	3
DA	3
Destiny	2
The Monster	2

*Updated Table*
Renegade	72
STALKER	68
CGS	67
Raikkonen	66
Destiny	66
Even Flow	62
Joel	62
Alright_Mate	60
Foreshadowed	57
Emerald-fire	56
Curry	53
Bananas	52
Cliffy	50
Punkhead	49
farhanc	49
The Monster	48
DA	47
Carter84	39
Zane B	38
r055co	37
Green Light	35
Jam	31
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori	15
Death Rider	14
Big Man	12
The Game	11
Rugrat	10
CamillePunk	4
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Apologies for the delay (again). 

Also i've done these with an oh so slight headache. Scores should be correct but naturally if you think i've got yours wrong please do flag it to me. 

Anyway Renegade leads the way with myself & STALKER right behind him. Still very early days though!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> Gameweek 8
> Brighton 0-1 *Tottenham Hotspur*
> *Burnley* 2-1 Everton *+1*
> *Liverpool* 3-0 Leicester City *+1*
> ...


 @CGS; 6 not 4.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 10 - 

Southampton 0 -1 Leicester City
Manchester City 3-1 Aston Villa
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Everton
Watford 1-2 AFC Bournemouth
West Ham United 1-1 Sheffield United
Burnley1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle United 0-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Arsenal 3-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Norwich City1-2 Manchester United


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Game week 10 -

Southampton 1 -1 Leicester City
Manchester City 3-0 Aston Villa
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 Everton
Watford 2-2 AFC Bournemouth
West Ham United 2-1 Sheffield United
Burnley 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle United 1-0 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Arsenal 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Norwich City 1-2 Manchester United

This week seems difficult...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 10*
Southampton 1-2 Leicester
Man City 3-0 Aston Villa
Brighton 1-1 Everton
Watford 2-1 Bournemouth
West Ham 1-0 Sheff Utd
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-1 Wolves
Arsenal 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Tottenham 
Norwich 2-2 Man Utd


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Southampton 1-3 Leicester
Man City 4-1 Aston Villa
Brighton 1-2 Everton
Watford 1-2 Bournemouth
West Ham 2-1 Sheff Utd
Burnley 2-3 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-1 Wolves
Arsenal 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-1 Tottenham
Norwich 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 10
Southampton 1-2 *Leicester*
*Man City* 5-1 Aston Villa
*Brighton* 2-0 Everton
*Watford* 1-0 Bournemouth
West Ham 1-1 Sheff Utd
Burnley 1-1 Chelsea
*Newcastle* 2-1 Wolves
*Arsenal* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 2-0 Tottenham
Norwich 1-2 *Man Utd*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my gameweek 10 predictions .

*Southampton 0 -2 Leicester City* I see this as an away win Leicester city have score as many goals as Southampton have let in so an away I win for Leicester city.

*Manchester City 4-1 Aston Villa* I see this as home win for Manchester City as despite champions league happening Manchester City will too strong so a home win for Manchester City.

*Brighton & Hove Albion 1-3 Everton* I see this as an away win for Everton despite both teams having similar record for goals scored and let in I still see this as an away win for Everton *(I am an Everton Fan).*

*Watford 1-3 AFC Bournemouth* I see this as away win for AFC Bournemouth as as Watford have the joint worst defence so an away win for AFC Bournemouth. 

*West Ham United 2-1 Sheffield United* I see this as home win as West Ham United have the better squad so a home win for West Ham United.

*Burnley1-3 Chelsea* I see this as an away win for Chelsea as they have a better attack so an away win for Chelsea .

*Newcastle United 0-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers* I this as an away win for Wolverhampton Wanderers as they have the better squad even with a European game on Thursday for Wolverhampton Wanderers. 

*Arsenal 3-1 Crystal Palace* I see this as a home win despite the closeness in the table Arsenal have superior front line so a home win for Arsenal .

*Liverpool 3-1 Tottenham Hotspur* I see this as a home for Liverpool as they have not hit top gear and are top so a home win for Liverpool .

*Norwich City1-2 Manchester United* I see this as an away win just as despite both team scoring the same number of goals (10), Manchester United have the 3rd best defence so an away win for Manchester United .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 9 Results*
STALKER	18
Cliffy	11
Renegade	10
Joel	9
Even Flow	8
Raikkonen	7
Foreshadowed	6
Zane B	6
Alright_Mate	5
Curry	5
farhanc	4
Destiny	4
The Monster	4
Emerald-fire	3
Punkhead	3
CGS	2


*Updated Table*
STALKER	86
Renegade	82
Raikkonen	73
Joel	73
Destiny	70
Even Flow	70
CGS	69
Alright_Mate	65
Foreshadowed	63
Cliffy	61
Emerald-fire	59
Curry	58
farhanc	53
Bananas	52
Punkhead	52
The Monster	52
DA	47
Zane B	44
Carter84	39
r055co	37
Green Light	35
Jam	31
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori	15
Death Rider	14
Big Man	12
The Game	11
Rugrat	10
CamillePunk	4

--

Well...that was a shit week. Good stuff STALKER (I Guess....) 

*Gameweek 10 *
Southampton 1-2 Leicester
Man City 2-0 Aston Villa
Brighton 1-1 Everton
Watford 0-1 Bournemouth
West Ham 1-1 Sheff Utd
Burnley 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-2 Wolves
Arsenal 1-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Tottenham
Norwich 0-1 Man Utd


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 10
Southampton 1-3 Leicester
Man City 3-0 Aston Villa
Brighton 1-2 Everton
Watford 1-1 Bournemouth
West Ham 2-0 Sheff Utd
Burnley 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-2 Wolves
Arsenal 3-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Tottenham
Norwich 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Gameweek 10*

Southampton 1-2 Leicester
Man City 4-0 Aston Villa
Brighton 1-1 Everton
Watford 2-2 Bournemouth
West Ham 1-1 Sheff Utd
Burnley 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 0-0 Wolves
Arsenal 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-1 Tottenham
Norwich 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Southampton 1-2 *Leicester*
*Man City* 3-0 Aston Villa
Brighton 1-1 Everton
*Watford* 1-2 Bournemouth
West Ham 1-1 Sheff Utd
Burnley 1-3 *Chelsea*
Newcastle 1-1 Wolves
*Arsenal* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 3-1 Tottenham
*Norwich* 1-0 Man Utd


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Southampton 1-3 Leicester
Man City 4-2 Aston Villa
Brighton 1-0 Everton
Watford 1-1 Bournemouth
West Ham 2-0 Sheff Utd
Burnley 2-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-1 Wolves
Arsenal 3-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Tottenham
Norwich 3-0 Man Utd


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Southampton 1-1 Leicester
Man City 3-1 Aston Villa
Brighton 1-1 Everton
Watford 1-1 Bournemouth
West Ham 2-0 Sheff Utd
Burnley 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-1 Wolves
Arsenal 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Tottenham
Norwich 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Forgot there was a Friday Night game tonight, oh well.

Man City 3-0 Aston Villa
Brighton 1-1 Everton
Watford 1-2 Bournemouth
West Ham 2-0 Sheff Utd
Burnley 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 0-2 Wolves
Arsenal 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-1 Tottenham
Norwich 0-1 Man Utd


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Man City 4-0 Aston Villa
Brighton 1-2 Everton
Watford 2-2 Bournemouth
West Ham 1-0 Sheff Utd
Burnley 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-2 Wolves
Arsenal 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Tottenham
Norwich 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 10 Results*
Renegade	14
CGS	14
STALKER	13
Raikkonen	12
Foreshadowed	12
Zane B	12
Punkhead	11
Alright_Mate	10
Joel	9
Curry	9
Destiny	9
Even Flow	7
The Monster	7
farhanc	6

*Updated table*
STALKER	99
Renegade	96
Raikkonen	85
CGS	83
Joel	82
Destiny	79
Even Flow	77
Alright_Mate	75
Foreshadowed	75
Curry	67
Punkhead	63
Cliffy	61
Emerald-fire	59
farhanc	59
The Monster	59
Zane B	56
Bananas	52
DA	47
Carter84	39
r055co	37
Green Light	35
Jam	31
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori	15
Death Rider	14
Big Man	12
The Game	11
Rugrat	10
CamillePunk	4

-- 

Solid week for most all around. STALKER still leads the way heading into November. Still early days though. 

*Gameweek 11*
Bournemouth vs Man Utd
Arsenal vs Wolves
Aston Villa vs Liverpool
Brighton vs Norwich
Man City vs Southampton
Sheffield Utd vs Burnley 
West Ham vs Newcastle
Watford vs Chelsea
Crystal Palace vs Leicester 
Everton vs Spurs


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

STALKER I'm coming for ya

*Gameweek 11*
Bournemouth 1-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 3-2 Wolves
Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 Norwich
Man City 3-0 Southampton
Sheffield Utd 2-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-0 Newcastle
Watford 1-3 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 0-2 Leicester
Everton 0-1 Spurs


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Gameweek 11
Bournemouth 1-3 Man Utd
Arsenal 1-1 Wolves
Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 Norwich
Man City 6-0 Southampton
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle
Watford 1-3 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester
Everton 1-1 Spurs


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 11:*
Bournemouth 1-3 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-1 Wolves
Aston Villa 1-3 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 Norwich
Man City 4-0 Southampton
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 1-2 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester
Everton 0-1 Spurs


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Gameweek 11*
Bournemouth 1-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-1 Wolves
Aston Villa 0-2 Liverpool
Brighton 2-1 Norwich
Man City 5-0 Southampton
Sheffield Utd 2-1 Burnley
West Ham 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 0-3 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester
Everton 2-2 Spurs


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 11
Bournemouth 1-2 *Man Utd*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Wolves
Aston Villa 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Brighton* 2-0 Norwich
*Man City* 4-0 Southampton
Sheffield Utd 0-0 Burnley
*West Ham* 3-0 Newcastle
Watford 0-2 *Chelsea*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Leicester*
Everton 2-3 *Spurs*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bournemouth 0-1 Man Utd
Arsenal 1-1 Wolves
Aston Villa 0-2 Liverpool
Brighton 2-2 Norwich
Man City 3-0 Southampton
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Burnley 
West Ham 1-0 Newcastle
Watford 0-2 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester 
Everton 1-1 Spurs


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Bournemouth 1-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-1 Wolves
Aston Villa 0-2 Liverpool
Brighton 2-1 Norwich
Man City 3-0 Southampton
Sheffield Utd 2-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-0 Newcastle
Watford 0-2 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester
Everton 1-1 Spurs


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Bournemouth 1-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 1-1 Wolves
Aston Villa 2-2 Liverpool
Brighton 2-1 Norwich
Man City 3-1 Southampton
Sheffield Utd 2-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-0 Newcastle
Watford 0-2 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester
Everton 2-1 Spurs


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my gameweek 11 predictions .

*AFC Bournemouth 1-2 Manchester United* I see this as an away win for Manchester United just as both teams have similar defences but Manchester United have superior attack so a an away win .

*Arsenal 3-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers * I see this as home win for Arsenal as they have more experienced forward line so a home win for Arsenal .

*Aston Villa 0-3 Liverpool* I see this as an away win for Liverpool as they have joint best defence along with Leicester city and Sheffield United, so an away in for Liverpool. 

*Brighton Hove Albion 3-1 Norwich City* I see this as a home win for Brighton and Hove Albion Norwich have the second worst defence so in the league so a home win for Brighton and Hove Albion 

*Manchester City 4-0 Southampton* I see this as a home win for Manchester City as they have the superior squad even with Europe on Wednesday so a big home win for Manchester City.

*Sheffield United 2-1 Burnley* I see this as home win for Sheffield United as they have the joint best defence in the league so a home win for Sheffield United .

*West Ham United 2-0 Newcastle United * I see this as a home win for West Ham United as have technically better squad between both teams so a home win for West Ham United .

*Watford 0-3 Chelsea* I see this as an away win for Chelsea as they have at least won this season so an way win for Chelsea.

*Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester City* I see this as an away win for Leicester City as they have the stronger forward players so an away win for Leicester City.

*Everton 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur * I see this as a home win for Everton as they are not in Europe and don't have to thing about playing on Wednesday and champions league qualification so a home win for Everton *(I am an Everton Fan).*

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Bournemouth 0-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-1 Wolves
Aston Villa 0-3 Liverpool
Brighton 2-0 Norwich
Man City 5-0 Southampton
Sheffield Utd 0-0 Burnley
West Ham 0-0 Newcastle
Watford 1-4 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-3 Leicester
Everton 2-1 Spurs


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bournemouth 0-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 3-1 Wolves
Aston Villa 0-2 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 Norwich
Man City 4-0 Southampton
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 0-3 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester
Everton 1-1 Spurs


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Bournemouth 1-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-1 Wolves
Aston Villa 0-2 Liverpool
Brighton 1-0 Norwich
Man City 4-0 Southampton
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 3-1 Newcastle
Watford 0-2 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester
Everton 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Bournemouth 0-2 *Man Utd*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Wolves
Aston Villa 0-3 *Liverpool*
Brighton 2-3 *Norwich*
*Man City* 5-0 Southampton
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Burnley
*West Ham* 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 0-4 *Chelsea*
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Leicester*
Everton 1-2 *Spurs*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Norwich City 0-0 Watford
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 0-1 West Ham United
Newcastle United 3-2 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 2-2 Everton
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Sheffield United
Leicester City 3-2 Arsenal
Manchester United 2-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-1 Manchester City


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Norwich City 1-0 Watford
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-1 West Ham United
Newcastle United 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 1-2 Everton
Tottenham Hotspur 1-0 Sheffield United
Leicester City 3-1 Arsenal
Manchester United 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Norwich City 2-1 Watford
Chelsea 3-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 2-1 West Ham United
Newcastle United 1-1 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 0-2 Everton
Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Sheffield United
Leicester City 2-1 Arsenal
Manchester United 3-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-3 Manchester City *Double Points*


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Norwich City 1-1 Watford
Chelsea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-2 West Ham United
Newcastle United 1-1 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 1-2 Everton
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Sheffield United
Leicester City 3-1 Arsenal
Manchester United 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-3 Manchester City *Double Points*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my gameweek 12 predictions.*

*Norwich City 1-0 Watford *I see this as a home win as Norwich City have scored more goals than Watford so a home win for Norwich City.

*Chelsea 3-1 Crystal Palace* I see this London derby as a home win Chelsea as despite Europe they will too strong so a home win for Chelsea.

*Burnley 1-1 West Ham United* I see this as a draw as both teams the number of goals scored and 1 goal difference in goals against so a draw.

*Newcastle United 1-2 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as an away win as AFC Bournemouth have scored 5 more goals than Newcastle united so an away win for AFC Bournemouth. 

*Southampton 1-3 Everton *I see this as an away win for Everton as they have the better squad so an away win for Everton. *(I am an Everton Fan)*

*Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Sheffield United *I see this as a home win for Tottenham Hotspur as they have the better attack even with Sheffield United defence so a home win for Tottenham Hotspur.

*Leicester City 2-3 Arsenal* I see this as an away win for Arsenal as they have technically more gifted squad so an away win just for Arsenal .

*Manchester United 3-1 Brighton & Hove Albion* I see this as a home win for Manchester United as they have stronger attack so a home win for Manchester United

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 Aston Villa* I see a this as a home win for Wolverhampton Wanderers as they have the better squad so a home win for Wolverhampton Wanderers. 

*Liverpool 3-1 Manchester City* I see this as home for Liverpool as Manchester City have goalkeeping and defensive worries so it be a factor so a home win for Liverpool .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Norwich City 1-1 Watford
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 2-0 West Ham United
Newcastle United 1-0 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 1-2 Everton
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Sheffield United
Leicester City 3-2 Arsenal
Manchester United 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 9
*Norwich City* 2-1 Watford
*Chelsea* 3-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-1 West Ham United
Newcastle United 1-1 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 1-2 *Everton*
*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-0 Sheffield United
*Leicester City* 3-1 Arsenal
*Manchester United* 1-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-2 *Aston Villa*
Liverpool 2-2 Manchester City _*Double Points_


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Norwich City 2-1 Watford
Chelsea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-1 West Ham United
Newcastle United 0-1 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 0-2 Everton
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Sheffield United
Leicester City 3-1 Arsenal
Manchester United 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

It's time :banderas:

Norwich City 2-1 Watford
Chelsea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-2 West Ham United
Newcastle United 1-2 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 1-2 Everton
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Sheffield United
Leicester City 2-1 Arsenal
Manchester United 2-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Norwich City* 4-3 Watford
*Chelsea* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 0-0 West Ham United
Newcastle United 1-1 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 1-2 *Everton*
Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Sheffield United
Leicester City 1-1 Arsenal
*Manchester United* 2-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Norwich City 1-0 Watford
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 0-1 West Ham United
Newcastle United 1-2 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 2-2 Everton
Tottenham Hotspur 2-01Sheffield United
Leicester City 2-1 Arsenal
Manchester United 2-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-1 Manchester City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Curry said:


> It's time :banderas:
> 
> Norwich City 2-1 Watford
> Chelsea 2-1 Crystal Palace
> ...


:banderas

Norwich City 1-0 Watford
Chelsea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-2 West Ham United
Newcastle United 1-2 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 0-1 Everton
Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Sheffield United
Leicester City 2-2 Arsenal
Manchester United 1-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Norwich 1-2 Watford
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 2-1 West Ham
Newcastle 0-2 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-2 Everton
Spurs 3-1 Sheffield Utd
Leicester City 2-1 Arsenal
Man Utd 2-0 Brighton
Wolves 0-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 13

West Ham United 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
AFC Bournemouth 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-2 Leicester City
Crystal Palace 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Norwich City
Watford 0-1 Burnley
Manchester City 3-1 Chelsea
Sheffield United 0-1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 0-0 Newcastle United


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Game week 13

West Ham United 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
AFC Bournemouth 3-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-2 Leicester City
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Norwich City
Watford 3-1 Burnley
Manchester City 3-1 Chelsea
Sheffield United 0-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle United


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 13*
West Ham 1-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 2-2 Wolves
Brighton 0-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Norwich
Watford 1-1 Burnley
Man City 3-2 Chelsea *Double Points* ?
Sheff Utd 1-2 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 13*
West Ham 1-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 2-1 Wolves
Brighton 0-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 3-1 Norwich
Watford 2-1 Burnley
Man City 3-2 Chelsea *Double Points* 
Sheff Utd 1-1 Man Utd
Aston Villa 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

West Ham 1-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 2-1 Wolves
Brighton 0-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 3-1 Norwich
Watford 2-1 Burnley
Man City 3-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Sheff Utd 1-2 Man Utd
Aston Villa 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Gameweek 13*
West Ham 1-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 Wolves
Brighton 1-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Norwich
Watford 2-1 Burnley
Man City 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points* 
Sheff Utd 1-1 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 13
West Ham 1-3 *Tottenham*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 0-1 *Wolves*
Brighton 0-2 *Leicester*
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 2-0 Norwich
Watford 0-0 Burnley
*Man City* 3-2 Chelsea _*Double Points*_
Sheff Utd 1-1 Man Utd
*Aston Villa* 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my Gameweek 13*

*West Ham United 1-3 Tottenham Hotspur* I see this game as an away win for Tottenham Hotspur as the players want to impress Jose Mourinho so an away win.

*Arsenal 3-1 Southampton* I see this as a home win for Arsenal as they have scored more goals than Southampton so a home win for Arsenal.

*AFC Bournemouth 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this as draw as both team have similar records for goals for and against so a draw.

*Brighton & Hove Albion 0-3 Leicester City* I see this as an away win for Leicester City as they have superior forward line so an away win for Leicester city.

*Crystal Palace 1-3 Liverpool* I see this as an away win for Liverpool as they are top for a reason so an away win for Liverpool 

Everton 3-1 Norwich City I see this as a home for Everton despite having similar attacking records Everton have a superior squad so a home for Everton *( I am an Everton Fan).*

*Watford 1-2 Burnley *I see this as an away win for Burnley as Watford have the worst attack in the league so an away win for Burnley just.

*Manchester City 3-1 Chelsea *_*Double points*_ I see this as a home for Manchester City as they the more experienced squad so a home win for Manchester City.

*Sheffield United 0-2 Manchester United* I see this as an away win for Manchester United as despite Sheffield United having a good defensive record Manchester United have a technically better team so an away win for Manchester United .

*Aston Villa 2-1 Newcastle United *I see this as a home win for Aston Villa as they scored more than Newcastle United even with a similar defensive record .

Yours

Fahran


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

West Ham 0-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 Wolves
Brighton 1-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Norwich
Watford 1-1 Burnley
Man City 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Sheff Utd 0-1 Man Utd
Aston Villa 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

West Ham 1-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-2 Wolves
Brighton 1-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 3-1 Norwich
Watford 1-1 Burnley
Man City 3-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Sheff Utd 1-1 Man Utd
Aston Villa 0-0 Newcastle


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

West Ham 0-3 *Tottenham*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-2 *Wolves*
Brighton 0-2 *Leicester*
Crystal Palace 0-3 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 2-0 Norwich
Watford 0-0 Burnley
Man City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Sheff Utd 0-2 *Man Utd*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Got some time this weekend to sort it all out 

West Ham 0-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 Wolves
Brighton 0-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Norwich
Watford 1-1 Burnley
Man City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Sheff Utd 1-2 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

West Ham 0-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-2 Wolves
Brighton 0-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Norwich
Watford 0-1 Burnley
Man City 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Sheff Utd 1-2 Man Utd
Aston Villa 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Match day 14 - 

Newcastle United 0-3 Manchester City
Burnley 0-0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 West Ham United
Liverpool 3-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Watford
Norwich City 1-2 Arsenal
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-1 Sheffield United
Leicester City 2-1 Everton
Manchester United 3-1 Aston Villa

Matchday 15 - 

Burnley 1-3 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 1-1 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester City 2-0 Watford
Manchester United 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Southampton 2-1 Norwich City
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-0 West Ham United
Liverpool 4-1 Everton
Sheffield United 1-0 Newcastle United
Arsenal 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 14*
Newcastle 1-3 Man City
Liverpool 2-0 Brighton
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-0 West Ham
Tottenham 2-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Watford
Norwich 1-2 Arsenal
Wolves 1-0 Sheff Utd
Leicester 2-1 Everton
Man Utd 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 14*

Newcastle United 0-4 Manchester City
Burnley 0-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-0 West Ham United
Liverpool 3-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Watford
Norwich City 1-3 Arsenal
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 Sheffield United
Leicester City 3-1 Everton
Manchester United 2-1 Aston Villa

*Gameweek 15*

Burnley 1-2 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 3-1 Aston Villa
Leicester City 3-0 Watford
Manchester United 0-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Southampton 2-1 Norwich City
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-0 West Ham United
Liverpool 2-0 Everton
Sheffield United 2-1 Newcastle United
Arsenal 1-0 Brighton & Hove Albion


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Gameweek 14*
Newcastle United 0-4 Manchester City
Burnley 2-0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 West Ham United
Liverpool 3-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Tottenham Hotspur 4-1 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 1-2 Watford
Norwich City 1-2 Arsenal
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 Sheffield United
Leicester City 3-1 Everton
Manchester United 2-0 Aston Villa

*Gameweek 15*
Burnley 0-2 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 3-0 Aston Villa
Leicester City 3-0 Watford
Manchester United 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Southampton 1-1 Norwich City
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-0 West Ham United
Liverpool 3-1 Everton
Sheffield United 2-0 Newcastle United
Arsenal 2-1 Brighton & Hove Albion


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Newcastle United 0-3 Manchester City
Burnley 2-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 West Ham United
Liverpool 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Watford
Norwich City 1-3 Arsenal
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-1 Sheffield United
Leicester City 3-1 Everton
Manchester United 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 14
Newcastle 0-3 *Man City*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Brighton
*Burnley* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 2-1 West Ham
*Tottenham* 4-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-2 *Watford*
Norwich 1-2 *Arsenal*
Wolves 1-1 Sheff Utd
*Leicester* 3-0 Everton
*Man Utd* 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my Matchday 14 predictions .

*Newcastle United 0-4 Manchester City *I see this as an away win as Newcastle United squad has less depth then Manchester City so an away win for Manchester City.

*Burnley 2-0 Crystal Palace *I see this as a home win for Burnley despite having let in the same number of goals Burnley have scored more so a home win for Burnley.

*Chelsea 2-0 West Ham United *I see this as home win for Chelsea as they have the better goals scored than West Ham United so a home win for Chelsea.

*Liverpool 4-0 Brighton & Hove Albion *I see this as a home win as Liverpool attack is superior so a home win for Liverpool.

*Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as a home win as with a new manager Tottenham Hotspur look better and have scored more goals that AFC Bournemouth so a home win for Tottenham Hotspur .

*Southampton 2-1 Watford *I see this as home win Southampton as they scored more with the same defensive record so a home win for Southampton, 

*Norwich City 1-2 Arsenal *I see this as an away win for arsenal even with Fredrik Ljungberg in charge they have the stronger forward line, so an away win for Arsenal. 

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 Sheffield United *I see this as an home win just for Wolverhampton Wanderers as they have more technical squad so a home win for Wolverhampton Wanderers .

*Leicester City 1-2 Everton *I see this as an away win for Everton as Marco Silva has nothing to loose as I see it so an away win for Everton *(I am an Everton Fan)*

*Manchester United 3-1 Aston Villa *I see this as a home win for Manchester United as they have better defence so a home win for Manchester United.

Yours

Frahan


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 14

Newcastle United 0-3 Manchester City
Burnley 0-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 West Ham United
Liverpool 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Watford
Norwich City 1-3 Arsenal
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-1 Sheffield United
Leicester City 3-1 Everton
Manchester United 2-1 Aston Villa

Gameweek 15

Burnley 1-2 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 3-1 Aston Villa
Leicester City 2-0 Watford
Manchester United 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Southampton 2-1 Norwich City
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-0 West Ham United
Liverpool 2-1 Everton
Sheffield United 2-0 Newcastle United
Arsenal 1-0 Brighton & Hove Albion


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Newcastle 0-3 Man City
Liverpool 3-1 Brighton
Burnley 2-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 West Ham
Tottenham 4-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 0-1 Watford
Norwich 1-1 Arsenal
Wolves 1-1 Sheff Utd
Leicester 2-0 Everton
Man Utd 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Newcastle 0-4 *Man City*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Brighton
*Burnley* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 2-0 West Ham
*Tottenham* 3-1 Bournemouth
*Southampton* 2-1 Watford
Norwich 0-2 *Arsenal*
Wolves 1-1 Sheff Utd
*Leicester* 3-0 Everton
*Man Utd* 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Newcastle 0-3 Man City
Liverpool 2-0 Brighton
Burnley 2-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-1 West Ham
Tottenham 3-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Watford
Norwich 0-2 Arsenal
Wolves 2-2 Sheff Utd
Leicester 3-0 Everton
Man Utd 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ugh. 

Monday night at the earliest 

Newcastle 0-2 Man City
Liverpool 2-0 Brighton
Burnley 2-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 West Ham
Tottenham 2-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Watford
Norwich 0-2 Arsenal
Wolves 1-1 Sheff Utd
Leicester 2-0 Everton
Man Utd 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Skypell (Aug 15, 2017)

Newcastle 2-3 Man City
Liverpool 2-2 Brighton
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-1 West Ham
Tottenham 4-2 Bournemouth
Southampton 0-0 Watford
Norwich 0-4 Arsenal
Wolves 1-3 Sheff Utd
Leicester 1-2 Everton
Man Utd 4-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Fuck

Norwich 0-3 Arsenal
Wolves 1-1 Sheff Utd
Leicester 2-1 Everton
Man Utd 3-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Burnley 1-3 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester City 3-0 Watford
Manchester United 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Southampton 2-1 Norwich City
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 West Ham United
Liverpool 3-1 Everton
Sheffield United 2-0 Newcastle United
Arsenal 2-1 Brighton & Hove Albion


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are matchday 15 predictions 

*Burnley 1-3 Manchester City *I see this as an away win for Manchester City as they have a stronger squad and can cope with fixtures this week.

*Crystal Palace 1-2 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as an away win for AFC Bournemouth as they have scored more goals than Crystal Palace so an away win for AFC Bournemouth .

*Chelsea 3-1 Aston Villa *I see this as a home win for Chelsea as they have scored more with a similar defensive record , so a home win for Chelsea .

*Leicester City 3-0 Watford *I see this as a home win for Leicester city they have the better attack so a home win for Leicester City.

*Manchester United 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur *I see this as an away win for Tottenham Hotspur as they have the more experienced squad so an away win just for Tottenham Hotspur .

*Southampton 2-1 Norwich City *I see this as a home win despite both teams are bottom 3 Southampton have superior squad on paper so a home win for Southampton.

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 West Ham United *I see this as a home win Wolverhampton Wanderers as they slightly better squad so a home win for Wolverhampton Wanderers.

*Liverpool 1-2 Everton *I see this as an away win for Everton, the team and manager will want to prove they can and derby win will prove it so an away win for Everton. (I am an Everton Fan)

*Sheffield United 2-0 Newcastle United *I see as a home win as Sheffield United have better defence so a home win for Sheffield United.

*Arsenal 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion *I see this as a homer win for Arsenal as they have superior squad even with same defensive record so a home win for Arsenal .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 15
Crystal Palace 1-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 1-2 *Man City*
Chelsea 1-1 Aston Villa
*Leicester* 1-0 Watford
Man United 0-2 *Tottenham*
Southampton 2-2 Norwich
*Wolves* 3-1 West Ham
*Liverpool* 3-0 Everton
*Sheffield United* 1-0 Newcastle
*Arsenal* 3-2 Brighton


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Gameweek 15
Crystal Palace 2-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 0-3 Man City
Chelsea 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 3-1 Watford
Man United 2-2 Spurs
Southampton 2-1 Norwich
Wolves 1-1 West Ham
Liverpool 2-1 Everton
Sheffield U 1-2 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-1 Brighton


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 15*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Bournemouth
Burnely 0-3 Man City
Chelsea 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-0 Watford
Southampton 2-2 Norwich
Wolves 1-0 West Ham
Man Utd 2-2 Tottenham
Liverpool 2-1 Everton
Sheff Utd 1-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-0 Brighton


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Crystal Palace 1-1 Bournemouth
Burnely 0-4 *Man City
Chelsea* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Leicester* 4-0 Watford
*Southampton* 2-1 Norwich
*Wolves* 2-0 West Ham
Man Utd 1-3 *Tottenham
Liverpool* 4-0 Everton
*Sheff Utd* 2-0 Newcastle
*Arsenal* 3-0 Brighton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Crystal Palace 2-1 Bournemouth
Burnely 1-2 Man City
Chelsea 3-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 3-0 Watford
Southampton 1-1 Norwich
Wolves 2-0 West Ham
Man Utd 2-1 Tottenham
Liverpool 3-1 Everton
Sheff Utd 2-0 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-0 Brighton


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

@CGS im happy to Go through and tally the scores if you want a hand


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Crystal Palace 1-0 Bournemouth
Burnely 1-2 Man City
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 3-0 Watford
Southampton 1-1 Norwich
Wolves 0-1 West Ham
Man Utd 0-3 Tottenham
Liverpool 2-1 Everton
Sheff Utd 2-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 3-0 Brighton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Raikkonen said:


> @CGS im happy to Go through and tally the scores if you want a hand


Cheers man but should be good. Calculated a bunch last night and should be good to do the final week when I get in

Crystal Palace 1-1 Bournemouth
Burnely 0-2 Man City
Chelsea 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-0 Watford
Southampton 1-1 Norwich
Wolves 1-1 West Ham
Man Utd 1-2 Tottenham
Liverpool 2-1 Everton
Sheff Utd 2-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 1-0 Brighton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 16:*

Everton 1-2 Chelsea
AFC Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Burnley
Watford 1-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-1 Manchester United _Double Points_
Aston Villa 1-2 Leicester City
Newcastle United 1-1 Southampton
Norwich City 2-2 Sheffield United
Brighton & Hove Albion 2-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
West Ham United 2-2 Arsenal


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 16
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
AFC Bournemouth 0-2 *Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur* 4-1 Burnley
Watford 1-2 *Crystal Palace
Manchester City* 4-2 Manchester United _Double Points_
Aston Villa 1-1 Leicester City
Newcastle United 1-2 *Southampton*
Norwich City 0-1 *Sheffield United*
Brighton & Hove Albion 2-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
West Ham United 1-3 *Arsenal *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This new engine doesn't seem to time stamp when you've edited a post, so if you edit any of your scores before the deadline, put the time it was edited, so we know people aren't cheating ?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 16
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
AFC Bournemouth 0-2 Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Burnley
Watford 1-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-1 Manchester United _Double Points_
Aston Villa 1-1 Leicester City
Newcastle United 1-2 Southampton
Norwich City 0-1 Sheffield United
Brighton & Hove Albion 2-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
West Ham United 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Gameweek 16
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
AFC Bournemouth 1-2 Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Burnley
Watford 2-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-1 Manchester United _Double Points_
Aston Villa 1-2 Leicester City
Newcastle United 1-1 Southampton
Norwich City 2-1 Sheffield United
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
West Ham United 2-1 Arsenal


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Everton 0-2 *Chelsea*
AFC Bournemouth 0-4 *Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur* 3-1 Burnley
Watford 1-2 *Crystal Palace
Manchester City* 3-2 Manchester United _Double Points_
Aston Villa 1-3 *Leicester City*
Newcastle United 1-1 Southampton
Norwich City 0-1 *Sheffield United*
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 *Wolverhampton Wanderers*
West Ham United 0-2 *Arsenal *


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Everton 0-3 Chelsea
Bournemouth 1-2 Liverpool
Spurs 3-1 Burnley
Watford 0-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 1-2 Man Utd _Double Points_
Aston Villa 1-2 Leicester
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
Norwich 1-1 Sheff Utd
Brighton 0-1 Wolves
West Ham 1-0 Arsenal


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Bournemouth 1-4 Liverpool
Spurs 3-1 Burnley
Watford 0-2 Crystal Palace
Man City 3-1 Man Utd _Double Points_
Aston Villa 1-2 Leicester
Newcastle 1-0 Southampton
Norwich 1-1 Sheff Utd
Brighton 1-2 Wolves
West Ham 3-2 Arsenal


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Gameweek 16
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
AFC Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Burnley
Watford 0-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-2 Manchester United Double Points
Aston Villa 1-2 Leicester City
Newcastle United 1-1 Southampton
Norwich City 0-1 Sheffield United
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
West Ham United 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 16
Everton 1-3 Chelsea
AFC Bournemouth 1-4 Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Burnley
Watford 0-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-2 Manchester United Double Points
Aston Villa 1-2 Leicester City
Newcastle United 1-1 Southampton
Norwich City 2-1 Sheffield United
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
West Ham United 1-0 Arsenal


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my matchday 16 predictions 

*Everton 2-1 Chelsea *I see this a home win for Everton as Duncan Ferguson is in charge and will demand a performance so a home win just for Everton *(I am an Everton Fan).

AFC Bournemouth 0-5 Liverpool *I see this as an away win for Liverpool as they are top for a reason so an away win for Liverpool.

*Tottenham Hotspur 3-2 Burnley *I see this as a home win for Tottenham Hotspur just as despite similar defensive records Tottenham Hotspur have a better attacking line up so a home win for Tottenham Hotspur . 

*Watford 1-3 Crystal Palace *I this as an away win Crystal Palace they have scored more and have a better defence than Watford so an away win for Crystal Palace .

*Manchester City 4-2 Manchester United Double Points *I see this as a home win Manchester City they have stronger depth so a home win for Manchester City. 

*Aston Villa 1-3 Leicester City *I see this as an away win for Leicester city as they have the best defence so an easy away win for Leicester City.

*Newcastle United 2-1 Southampton *I see this as a home win for Newcastle United as have the better defence so a home win for Newcastle United.

*Norwich City 0-1 Sheffield United *I see this as an away win for Sheffield United as they are tacitly better in defence than Norwich City so an away win for Sheffield United,

*Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this as an away win Wolverhampton Wanderers are technically better than Brighton and Hove Albion so an away win for Wolverhampton Wanderers. 

*West* *Ham United 1-2 Arsenal *I see this London derby as an away win just for Arsenal as they have better squad on paper so an away win for Arsenal just. 

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 16*
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
AFC Bournemouth 0-3Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Burnley
Watford 0-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-2 Leicester City
Newcastle United 1-0 Southampton
Norwich City 1-1 Sheffield United
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
West Ham United 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Everton 1-2 Chelsea
AFC Bournemouth 0-2 Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Burnley
Watford 0-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-1 Manchester United _Double Points_
Aston Villa 1-1 Leicester City
Newcastle United 2-2 Southampton
Norwich City 1-1 Sheffield United
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
West Ham United 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Right Results done and will be posted in due course (The new site fucks with the posting format so i'll need to adjust it before posting) 

Everton 1-2 Chelsea
AFC Bournemouth 1-2 Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Burnley
Watford 0-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-1 Manchester United _Double Points_
Aston Villa 1-2 Leicester City
Newcastle United 1-1 Southampton
Norwich City 1-2 Sheffield United
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
West Ham United 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 11 Results*
Raikkonen 11
Joel 11
CGS 10
STALKER 9
Renegade 9
The Monster 8
Foreshadowed 7
Zane B 7
Even Flow 7
Alright_Mate 6
farhanc 6
Destiny 5
Punkhead 4

*Gameweek 12 Results*
Alright_Mate 15
farhanc 14
Punkhead 10
Renegade 9
Curry 9
Even Flow 9
Foreshadowed 8
Destiny 7
CGS 6
Raikkonen 6
Joel 6
The Monster 6
STALKER 5

*Gameweek 13 Results*
Alright_Mate 12
Joel 12
Curry 11
Punkhead 9
STALKER 8
Raikkonen 8
Destiny 8
The Monster 8
Foreshadowed 7
farhanc 7
Renegade 6
CGS 6
Even Flow 4

*Gameweek 14 Results*
STALKER 10
Punkhead 9
Curry 9
The Monster 8
CGS 7
Even Flow 7
Raikkonen 6
Joel 6
Renegade 5
farhanc 5
Foreshadowed 4
Destiny 4
Alright_Mate 3

*Gameweek 15 Results*
Destiny 15
STALKER 14
The Monster 13
Raikkonen 12
Foreshadowed 12
Punkhead 11
Renegade 10
Curry 10
CGS 9
Alright_Mate 9
Even Flow 8
farhanc 7
Joel 5

*Updated Table*
STALKER 145
Renegade 135
Raikkonen 128
Joel 122
CGS 121
Alright_Mate 120
Destiny 118
Foreshadowed 113
Even Flow 112
Curry 106
Punkhead 106
The Monster 102
farhanc 98
Zane B 63
Cliffy 61
Emerald-fire 59
Bananas 52
DA 47
Carter84 39
r055co 37
Green Light 35
Jam 31
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori 15
Death Rider 14
Big Man 12
The Game 11
Rugrat 10
CamillePunk 4
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Apologies all of these were so late, life has well and truly been kicking my ass this past month. I'll try keep on top of these as much as possible in December. If you feel any of these scores are wrong then let me know. as an FYI for week 15 both The Merseyside Derby and Spurs/Man U were both double points

Also thanks @Joel for flagging that the posts no longer show edits. Like he said, if you do make an edit if you could flag the time you edited your post that would be great.

In any case STALKER still leads the way going into Christmas!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 17 -

Liverpool 3-0 Watford
Burnley 1-2 Newcastle United
Chelsea 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Leicester City 3-0 Norwich City
Sheffield United 1-1 Aston Villa
Southampton 2-0 West Ham United
Manchester United 3-1 Everton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 0-2 Brighton & Hove Albion


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Game week 17 -

Liverpool 3-0 Watford
Burnley 2-1 Newcastle United
Chelsea 3-1 AFC Bournemouth
Leicester City 3-0 Norwich City
Sheffield United 1-1 Aston Villa
Southampton 2-1 West Ham United
Manchester United 1-2 Everton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-3 Tottenham Hotspur
Arsenal 1-3 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Brighton & Hove Albion


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 16 Results*
Even Flow 9
farhanc 9
Joel 9
CGS 7
Punkhead 5
Renegade 5
Curry 5
STALKER 4
Raikkonen 4
Alright_Mate 4
Destiny 3
The Monster 3
Foreshadowed 3

*Updated Table *
STALKER 149
Renegade 140
Raikkonen 132
Joel 131
CGS 128
Alright_Mate 124
Destiny 121
Foreshadowed 116
Even Flow 121
Curry 111
Punkhead 111
The Monster 105
farhanc 107
Zane B 63
Cliffy 61
Emerald-fire 59
Bananas 52
DA 47
Carter84 39
r055co 37
Green Light 35
Jam 31
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori 15
Death Rider 14
Big Man 12
The Game 11
Rugrat 10
CamillePunk 4
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Right, Getting this done and out the way early this week!. Should be able to keep this up through the festive period. 

In anycase STALKER remains on top with Renegade hot on his tail. 

*Gameweek 17*
Liverpool 3-0 Watford
Burnley 2-2 Newcastle United
Chelsea 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Leicester City 2-0 Norwich City
Sheffield United 2-1 Aston Villa
Southampton 1-1 West Ham United
Manchester United 1-1 Everton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-3 Tottenham Hotspur
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Brighton & Hove Albion


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 17*
Liverpool 4-0 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Newcastle United
Chelsea 2-0 AFC Bournemouth
Leicester City 2-0 Norwich City
Sheffield United 2-1 Aston Villa
Southampton 1-1 West Ham United
Manchester United 2-1 Everton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-3 Tottenham Hotspur
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Brighton & Hove Albion


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 17*
Liverpool 3-0 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Newcastle United
Chelsea 3-1 AFC Bournemouth
Leicester City 4-0 Norwich City
Sheffield United 1-1 Aston Villa
Southampton 2-1 West Ham United
Manchester United 3-1 Everton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Arsenal 1-3 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Brighton & Hove Albion


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Gameweek 17*
Liverpool 3-0 Watford
Burnley 2-1 Newcastle United
Chelsea 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Leicester City 3-1 Norwich City
Sheffield United 2-1 Aston Villa
Southampton 2-2 West Ham United
Manchester United 3-2 Everton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Arsenal 1-3 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Brighton & Hove Albion


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Gameweek 17*
Liverpool 3-0 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Newcastle United
Chelsea 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Leicester City 2-1 Norwich City
Sheffield United 2-1 Aston Villa
Southampton 2-1 West Ham United
Manchester United 3-1 Everton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

STALKER said:


> *Gameweek 17*
> Liverpool 3-0 Watford
> Burnley 1-1 Newcastle United
> Chelsea 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
> ...


Forget a week bro I dare you


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Raikkonen said:


> Forget a week bro I dare you


he wouldn't, he's a COWARD


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Gameweek 17
Liverpool 4-0 Watford
Burnley 2-1 Newcastle United
Chelsea 2-0 AFC Bournemouth
Leicester City 3-1 Norwich City
Sheffield United 2-1 Aston Villa
Southampton 2-1 West Ham United
Manchester United 2-1 Everton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Arsenal 1-3 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Brighton & Hove Albion


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> he wouldn't, he's a COWARD


You too :cudi:


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my gameday 17 predictions .

*Liverpool 4-0 Watford *I see this as home win for Liverpool as they are top Watford are bottom so a home win for Liverpool . 

*Burnley 1-2 Newcastle United *I see this as an away win for Newcastle they have the better defence so an away win just for Newcastle. 

*Chelsea 3-1 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as a home win for Chelsea as despite letting in the same number of goals Chelsea have scored more so a home win for Chelsea.

*Leicester City 3-1 Norwich City *I see this as a home win Leicester city they are too strong going forward so a home win for Leicester City.

*Sheffield United 2-1 Aston Villa *I see this as a home win for Sheffield United as they have the better defence so a home win just for Sheffield United. 

*Southampton 1-2 West Ham United *I see this as an away win for West Ham United as despite scoring the same number of goals West Ham United have the better defence .

*Manchester United 1-2 Everton *I see this as an away win for Everton as Duncan Ferguson will motivate the team so an away win for Everton(I am an Everton Fan).

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur *I see this as an away win for Tottenham Hotspur as they have the better forward line so an away win for Tottenham Hotspur .

*Arsenal 1-3 Manchester City *I see this as an away win Manchester City as they have superior squad so an away win for Manchester City.

*Crystal Palace 2-1 Brighton & Hove Albion *I see this as a home win just for Crystal Palace as they a slightly better defence .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 17
*Liverpool* 4-0 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Newcastle United
*Chelsea* 3-1 AFC Bournemouth
*Leicester City* 3-0 Norwich City
*Sheffield United* 1-0 Aston Villa
*Southampton* 3-1 West Ham United
*Manchester United* 2-0 Everton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Arsenal 1-4 *Manchester City
Crystal Palace* 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

farhanc said:


> Here are my gameday 17 predictions .
> 
> *Liverpool 4-0 Watford *I see this as home win for Liverpool as they are top Watford are bottom so a home win for Liverpool .
> 
> ...


My man Farhan, if your predictions were correct, Everton would be top with 51 points from 51 possible points :francis


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Raikkonen said:


> My man Farhan, if your predictions were correct, Everton would be top with 51 points from 51 possible points :francis


Hello Raikkonen as an Everton Fan I am not objective when it comes to my team . I am loyal. As someone once said *“ it’s a funny old game Saint “.*

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Liverpool 3-0 Watford
Burnley 2-1 Newcastle United
Chelsea 2-0 AFC Bournemouth
Leicester City 3-0 Norwich City
Sheffield United 1-1 Aston Villa
Southampton 0-1 West Ham United
Manchester United 3-1 Everton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-3 Tottenham Hotspur
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Brighton & Hove Albion


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Liverpool 3-0 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Newcastle United
Chelsea 2-0 AFC Bournemouth
Leicester City 4-0 Norwich City
Sheffield United 2-1 Aston Villa
Southampton 2-1 West Ham United
Manchester United 3-1 Everton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Arsenal 1-3 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Liverpool* 4-0 Watford
Burnley 1-2 *Newcastle United
Chelsea* 3-0 AFC Bournemouth
*Leicester City* 3-1 Norwich City
Sheffield United 1-1 Aston Villa
Southampton 1-1 West Ham United
*Manchester United* 2-1 Everton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-3 *Tottenham Hotspur*
Arsenal 0-2 *Manchester City*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Brighton & Hove Albion


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Match Day 18 - 

Everton 2-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 Southampton
AFC Bournemouth 1-0 Burnley
Brighton & Hove Albion 2-2 Sheffield United
Newcastle United 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich City 0-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 3-1 Leicester City
Watford 0-2 Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 17 Results*
CGS 11
Even Flow 8
farhanc 8
Curry 8
Punkhead 7
STALKER 7
Destiny 7
Renegade 5
Raikkonen 5
Alright_Mate 5
Joel 4
Foreshadowed 4
The Monster 3

*Updated Table*
STALKER 156
Renegade 145
CGS 139
Raikkonen 137
Joel 135
Alright_Mate 129
Even Flow 129
Destiny 128
Foreshadowed 120
Curry 119
Punkhead 118
farhanc 115
The Monster 108
Zane B 63
Cliffy 61
Emerald-fire 59
Bananas 52
DA 47
Carter84 39
r055co 37
Green Light 35
Jam 31
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori 15
Death Rider 14
Big Man 12
The Game 11
Rugrat 10
CamillePunk 4
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Leicester, Man U & Chelsea slipping up really costs people this week (But not CGS aka the only person to predict a Man U Draw!) 

Anyway on to Week 18! 

*Gameweek 18*
Everton 1-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 Southampton
AFC Bournemouth 0-1 Burnley
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-1 Sheffield United
Newcastle United 1-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich City 1-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 2-1 Leicester City _Double Points_ 
Watford 0-1 Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Chelsea _Double Points_


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 18*
Everton 1-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-0 Southampton
AFC Bournemouth 1-2 Burnley
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-1 Sheffield United
Newcastle United 2-2 Crystal Palace
Norwich City 0-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 2-1 Leicester City _Double Points_
Watford 0-3 Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Chelsea _Double Points_


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gameweek 18*
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-1 Southampton
AFC Bournemouth 1-1 Burnley
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 Sheffield United
Newcastle United 1-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich City 1-3 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 3-1 Leicester City _Double Points_
Watford 0-2 Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur 2-2 Chelsea _Double Points_


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 18*
Everton 2-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-1 Southampton
AFC Bournemouth 2-1 Burnley
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 Sheffield United
Newcastle United 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich City 1-3 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 2-1 Leicester City _Double Points_
Watford 1-2 Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Chelsea _Double Points_


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Gameweek 18*
Everton 2-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-1 Southampton
AFC Bournemouth 3-1 Burnley
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Sheffield United
Newcastle United 1-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich City 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 3-1 Leicester City _Double Points_
Watford 1-2 Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Chelsea _Double Points_


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Gameweek 18*
Everton 2-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-1 Southampton
AFC Bournemouth 2-2 Burnley
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 Sheffield United
Newcastle United 1-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich City 1-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 2-1 Leicester City _Double Points_
Watford 0-2 Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur 3-2 Chelsea _Double Points_


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Everton 2-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-1 Southampton
AFC Bournemouth 2-1 Burnley
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-1 Sheffield United
Newcastle United 0-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich City 1-3 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 2-1 Leicester City _Double Points_
Watford 1-2 Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur 2-2 Chelsea _Double Points_


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my Gameday 18

Everton 3-1 Arsenal *I see this as a home win as Duncan Ferguson has motivated the players more Freddie Ljungberg so even with a new manager at Arsenal Mikel Arteta has not had time to do anything with the team so a home win for Everton *(I am an Everton Fan ).

Aston Villa 2-1 Southampton *I see this as a home win despite both teams next to each other in the table Aston Villa have sent in fewer goals so a home win for Aston Villa .

*AFC Bournemouth 1-2 Burnley *I see this as an away win for Burnley as they socred more goals than AFC Bournemouth so an away win just for Burnley .

*Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Sheffield United *I see this as an away win for Sheffield United they have the better defence so an away win for Sheffield United .

*Newcastle United 1-1 Crystal Palace *I see this as draw as both teams are not scoring so a draw.

*Norwich City 1-3 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this as an away win for Wolverhampton Wanderers they have technically superior squad so a away win for Wolverhampton Wanderers .

*Manchester City 2-1 Leicester City Double Points * I see this as a home win as Manchester City have the better sqaud and have socred more goals so a home win for Manchester City.

*Watford 0-3 Manchester United *I see this as an away win for Manchester United as Watford are bottom for reason even with a new manager so an away win for Manchester United.

*Tottenham Hotspur 3-2 Chelsea Double Points *I see this as an home win just for Tottenham Hotspur as they have the more expeirced sqaud and manager so a home win for Tottenham Hotspur .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Leicester getting the double points treatment now rip:bjpenn

Gameweek 18
Everton 1-1 Arsenal
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Southampton
AFC Bournemouth 1-2 *Burnley*
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-1 *Sheffield United
Newcastle United* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich City 0-3 *Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City* 3-2 Leicester City _Double Points_ 
Watford 1-2 *Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur* 2-0 Chelsea _Double Points_


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Everton 2-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-0 Southampton
AFC Bournemouth 1-1 Burnley
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Sheffield United
Newcastle United 0-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich City 0-3 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 3-2 Leicester City _Double Points_
Watford 1-3 Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur 2-2 Chelsea _Double Points_


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Everton 1-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-0 Southampton
AFC Bournemouth 0-0 Burnley
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Sheffield United
Newcastle United 1-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich City 1-3 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 2-1 Leicester City _Double Points_
Watford 0-3 Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur 3-2 Chelsea _Double Points_


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Everton 1-2 *Arsenal*
Aston Villa 1-1 Southampton
AFC Bournemouth 1-1 Burnley
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-2 *Sheffield United
Newcastle United* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich City 1-2 *Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City* 2-1 Leicester City _Double Points_
Watford 0-2 *Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur* 3-1 Chelsea _Double Points_


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 19*
Tottenham 4-0 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal
Sheff Utd 1-0 Watford
Chelsea 3-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-1 Norwich
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Ham
Eveton 2-0 Burnley
Man Utd 2-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-2 Liverpool _Double Points_ ?
Wolves 1-3 Man City


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 19
*Tottenham* 3-1 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-2 *Arsenal*
Sheff Utd 1-1 Watford
*Chelsea* 2-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-2 *Norwich
Crystal Palace* 2-0 West Ham
*Eveton* 3-1 Burnley
*Man Utd* 2-0 Newcastle
Leicester 0-0 Liverpool _Double Points_
Wolves 2-2 Man City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 18 Results*
CGS 12
STALKER 11
Joel 9
The Monster 9
Renegade 8
Alright_Mate 8
Curry 7
Punkhead 7
Raikkonen 7
farhanc 5
Destiny 5
Even Flow 4
Foreshadowed 4

*Updated Table *
STALKER 167
Renegade 153
CGS 151
Raikkonen 144
Joel 144
Alright_Mate 137
Even Flow 133
Destiny 133
Curry 126
Punkhead 125
Foreshadowed 124
farhanc 120
The Monster 117
Zane B 63
Cliffy 61
Emerald-fire 59
Bananas 52
DA 47
Carter84 39
r055co 37
Green Light 35
Jam 31
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori 15
Death Rider 14
Big Man 12
The Game 11
Rugrat 10
CamillePunk 4
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Renegade...STALKER....Watch ya backs boys.

*Gameweek 19*
Tottenham 2-1 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal
Sheff Utd 1-0 Watford
Chelsea 2-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-1 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Burnley
Man Utd 2-1 Newcastle
Leicester 1-2 Liverpool Double Points
Wolves 0-2 Man City

I'll try keep this as up to date as possible over the next week. In the meantime have a Good Christmas Boys!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 19
Tottenham 3-1 Brighton
Bournemouth 2-2 Arsenal
Sheff Utd 1-0 Watford
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Aston Villa 3-1 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-0 West Ham
Everton 1-1 Burnley
Man Utd 2-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-2 Liverpool Double Points
Wolves 2-1 Man City


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Tottenham 2-1 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal
Sheff Utd 2-0 Watford
Chelsea 2-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 2-1 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Burnley
Man Utd 3-1 Newcastle
Leicester 1-1 Liverpool Double Points
Wolves 1-2 Man City


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my gameday 19 predictions.

Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Brighton and Hove Albion * I see this as a home win as Tottenham Hotspur have a superior squad so a home win .

*AFC Bournemouth 1-3 Arsenal *I see this as an away win as Arsenal will want to impress Arteta so an away win.

*Sheffield United 2-0 Watford *I see this as an Sheffield United have a strong organised defnece so a home win for Sheffield United .

*Chelsea 3-1 Southampton *I see this as a home win for Chelsea as they more strength in depth so a home win for Chelsea.

*Aston Villa 1-1 Norwich *I see this as a draw both teams are next to each other for a reason ,so a draw.

*Crystal Palace 2-1 West Ham United *I see this as a home win for Crystal Palace as they have a slightly better defence so a home win.

*Everton 3-1 Burnley *I see this a home win as Carlo Ancelotti will improve the tactically a lot so a home win for Everton . *(I am an Everton Fan).

Manchester United 3-1 Newcastle United *I see this as a home win Manchester United as they have marginally better squad so a home win.

*Leicester 1-2 Liverpool Double Points *I see this as an away win as Liverpool have the better squad so an away win just for Liverpool .

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-3 Manchester City *as Manchester City have scored the most goals so a away win .


Yours

Farhan


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 19*
Tottenham 3-0 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-3 Arsenal
Sheff Utd 2-0 Watford
Chelsea 4-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 2-1 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Eveton 2-0 Burnley
Man Utd 1-2 Newcastle
Leicester 1-1 Liverpool _Double Points_ 
Wolves 1-2 Man City


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Gameweek 19
Tottenham 3-1 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal
Sheff Utd 2-0 Watford
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-2 Norwich
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Ham
Everton 2-0 Burnley
Man Utd 2-0 Newcastle
Leicester 1-2 Liverpool _Double Points_ 
Wolves 2-2 Man City


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gameweek 19*
Tottenham 3-0 Brighton
Bournemouth 0-2 Arsenal
Sheff Utd 2-1 Watford
Chelsea 3-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 2-1 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Everton 3-0 Burnley
Man Utd 1-1 Newcastle
Leicester 1-3 Liverpool Double Points
Wolves 2-4 Man City


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Gameweek 19*
Tottenham 2-0 Brighton
Bournemouth 0-2 Arsenal
Sheff Utd 2-1 Watford
Chelsea 2-2 Southampton
Aston Villa 2-1 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Everton 2-0 Burnley
Man Utd 2-1 Newcastle
Leicester 1-3 Liverpool Double Points
Wolves 1-3 Man City


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tottenham 3-1 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-1 Arsenal
Sheff Utd 1-0 Watford
Chelsea 3-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 2-0 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Burnley
Man Utd 2-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-2 Liverpool Double Points
Wolves 0-3 Man City


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Tottenham 3-0 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal
Sheff Utd 2-0 Watford
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Aston Villa 2-0 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-0 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Burnley
Man Utd 3-1Newcastle
Leicester 1-1 Liverpool Double Points
Wolves 1-3 Man City


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Tottenham* 2-0 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-2 *Arsenal
Sheff Utd* 3-1 Watford
*Chelsea* 3-0 Southampton
Aston Villa 2-2 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Everton 1-2 *Burnley
Man Utd* 2-1 Newcastle
Leicester 1-3 *Liverpool* Double Points
Wolves 1-4 *Man City*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my Gameday 20 fixtures

Arsenal 1-3 Chelsea * I see this as an away win for Chelsea as they have the better form so an away win

*Brighton and Hove Albion 1-1 A.F.C. Bournemouth * I see this south coast derby as draw both teams are next to each other so a draw. 

*Burnley 1-2 Manchester United * I see this as win Manchester United as both teams have goals scored and let reversed so a win Manchester United.

*Liverpool 3-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this as a home win for Liverpool as they have the superior squad so a home win for Liverpool .

*Manchester City 2-1 Sheffield United * I see this as a home win Manchester City as they have much better forward line so a home win for Manchester United.

*Newcastle United 1-4 Everton *I see this as an away win for Everton the new manager will have an effect so an away win for Everton. *(I am an Everton Fan)*.

*Norwich City 1-4 Tottenham Hotspur *I see this as an away win Tottenham Hotspur as they have the better team so an away win. 

*Southampton 1-2 Crystal Palace* I see this as an away win Crystal Palace as they are above Southampton for a reason so an away win .

*Watford 1-2 Aston Villa *I see this as an away win Aston Villa is are scoring more than Watford so an away win.

*West Ham United 1-3 Leicester City *I see this as an away win for Leicester city they have a better attack so an away win for Leicester City .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Brighton 2 Bournemouth 2
Newcastle 1 Everton 2
Southampton 2 Crystal Palace 1
Watford 1 Aston villa 1
Norwich 1 Tottenham 3
West ham 0 Leicester 2
Burnley 1 man utd 2
Arsenal 2 Chelsea 2
Liverpool 3 wolves 1
Man City 2 sheff utd 1


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Brighton 1-1 Bournemouth 
Newcastle 1-2 Everton 
Southampton 2-1 Crystal Palace 
Watford 1-1 Aston Villa 
Norwich 1-4 Tottenham 
West ham 0-2 Leicester 
Burnley 1-2 Man Utd 
Arsenal 3-2 Chelsea 
Liverpool 3-1 Wolves 
Man City 3-0 Sheff Utd


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Brighton 2-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 2-1 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-3 Tottenham
West ham 1-2 Leicester
Burnley 1-0 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-1 Wolves
Man City 2-1 Sheff Utd


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Brighton 2-1 Bournemouth 
Newcastle 1-1 Everton 
Southampton 2-1 Crystal Palace 
Watford 2-1 Aston Villa 
Norwich 1-3 Tottenham 
West ham 1-2 Leicester 
Burnley 1-2 Man Utd 
Arsenal 2-2 Chelsea 
Liverpool 3-1 Wolves 
Man City 3-1 Sheff Utd


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brighton 2-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Southampton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-3 Tottenham
West Ham 0-3 Leicester
Burnley 0-1 Man Utd
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-0 Wolves
Man City 2-0 Sheff Utd


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 20
*Brighton* 1-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-2 *Everton*
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-2 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-3 *Tottenham*
West Ham 0-2 *Leicester
Burnley* 2-1 Man Utd
Arsenal 1-2 *Chelsea *_Double Points_*
Liverpool* 2-0 Wolves
*Man City* 4-0 Sheff Utd


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 20*
Brighton 1-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-2 Everton
Southampton 1-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-3 Tottenham
West Ham 1-2 Leicester
Burnley 2-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 1-2 Chelsea _Double Points_
Liverpool 3-1 Wolves
Man City 3-0 Sheff Utd


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Gameweek 20
Brighton 2-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-2 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-2 Tottenham
West Ham 1-2 Leicester
Burnley 2-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-1 Chelsea _Double Points_
Liverpool 3-1 Wolves
Man City 3- 0 Sheff Utd


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gamweek 19 Results
Alright_Mate 8
farhanc 8
CGS 7
Joel 7
Even Flow 7
STALKER 6
Renegade 6
Curry 6
The Monster 5
Raikkonen 5
Destiny 5
Punkhead 4
Foreshadowed 3

Updated Table 
STALKER 173
Renegade 159
CGS 158
Joel 151
Raikkonen 149
Alright_Mate 145
Even Flow 140
Destiny 138
Curry 132
Punkhead 129
farhanc 128
Foreshadowed 127
The Monster 122
Zane B 63
Cliffy 61
Emerald-fire 59
Bananas 52
DA 47
Carter84 39
r055co 37
Green Light 35
Jam 31
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori 15
Death Rider 14
Big Man 12
The Game 11
Rugrat 10
CamillePunk 4
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Damn these games really are coming round fast.........

*Gameweek 20*
Brighton 1-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-2 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-2 Tottenham
West Ham 1-2 Leicester
Burnley 1-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea _Double Points_
Liverpool 2-1 Wolves
Man City 2-1 Sheff Utd


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Brighton 1-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-1 *Everton
Southampton* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-2 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-3 *Tottenham*
West Ham 0-3 *Leicester*
Burnley 0-3 *Man Utd*
Arsenal 1-3 *Chelsea* _Double Points_
*Liverpool* 4-0 Wolves
*Man City* 5-1 Sheff Utd


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 20 -
Brighton 2-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-2 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-3 Tottenham
West Ham 0-2 Leicester
Burnley 1-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 1-3 Chelsea _Double Points_
Liverpool 2-1 Wolves
Man City 3-2 Sheff Utd


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Too late for Brighton, 2-1 time.

Newcastle 1-2 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-2 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-2 Tottenham
West Ham 1-2 Leicester
Burnley 1-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 1-2 Chelsea _Double Points_
Liverpool 2-1 Wolves
Man City 2-1 Sheff Utd


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 0-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle United 2-2 Leicester City
Southampton 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Watford 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
Norwich City 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham United 1-2 AFC Bournemouth
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester United
Liverpool 2-0 Sheffield United


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 20 Results*
Joel 16
Renegade 15
Curry 15
CGS 12
Destiny 12
Raikkonen 9
Alright_Mate 8
Even Flow 8
STALKER 7
The Monster 7
Punkhead 7
Foreshadowed 7
farhanc 5

*Updated Table *
STALKER 180
Renegade 174
CGS 170
Joel 167
Raikkonen 158
Alright_Mate 153
Destiny 150
Even Flow 148
Curry 147
Punkhead 136
Foreshadowed 134
farhanc 133
The Monster 129
Zane B 63
Cliffy 61
Emerald-fire 59
Bananas 52
DA 47
Carter84 39
r055co 37
Green Light 35
Jam 31
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori 15
Death Rider 14
Big Man 12
The Game 11
Rugrat 10
CamillePunk 4
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Welp looks like STALKER tops the table heading into the new decade but there is still all to play for and one week can change everything! 

*Gameweek 21*
Brighton 0-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle United 1-2 Leicester City
Southampton 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Watford 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 2-1 Everton
Norwich City 1-2 Crystal Palace
West Ham United 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester United _Double Points_
Liverpool 1-0 Sheffield United


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Gameweek 21*
Brighton 0-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle United 0-2 Leicester City
Southampton 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Watford 2-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
Norwich City 0-2 Crystal Palace
West Ham United 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester United _Double Points_
Liverpool 3-1 Sheffield United


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gameweek 21*
Brighton 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle United 1-2 Leicester City
Southampton 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Watford 1-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
Norwich City 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham United 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester United _Double Points_
Liverpool 2-0 Sheffield United


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Gameweek 21*
Brighton 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle United 1-2 Leicester City
Southampton 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Watford 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
Norwich City 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham United 1-0 AFC Bournemouth
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester United _Double Points_
Liverpool 2-0 Sheffield United


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 21*
Brighton 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 0-2 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 Tottenham
Watford 1-1 Wolves
Man City 3-2 Everton
Norwich 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth
Arsenal 2-2 Man Utd _Double Points_ 
Liverpool 2-1 Sheff Utd


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 21*
Brighton 1-3 Chelsea
Burnley 1-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle United 1-3 Leicester City
Southampton 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Watford 2-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
Norwich City 0-2 Crystal Palace
West Ham United 2-2 AFC Bournemouth
Arsenal 2-1 Manchester United _Double Points_
Liverpool 2-0 Sheffield United


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 21
Brighton 1-2 *Chelsea
Burnley* 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle United 0-3 *Leicester City*
Southampton 2-3 *Tottenham Hotspur*
Watford 1-2 *Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City* 2-0 Everton
Norwich City 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
West Ham United 0-1 *AFC Bournemouth*
Arsenal 2-2 Manchester United _Double Points_
*Liverpool* 2-0 Sheffield United


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Brighton 0-2 *Chelsea*
Burnley 1-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle United 1-3 *Leicester City*
Southampton 1-3 *Tottenham Hotspur*
Watford 1-2 *Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City* 3-0 Everton
Norwich City 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
West Ham United 2-2 AFC Bournemouth
Arsenal 1-3 *Manchester United* _Double Points_
*Liverpool* 2-0 Sheffield United


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my Game day 21 predictions 

Brighton and Hove Albion 1-3 Chelsea *I see this even with the same defensive record I see this as an away win for Chelsea as have better squad so an away win.

*Burnley 2-0 Aston Villa *I see this as a home win as Burnley have the better defence so a home win for Burnley. 

*Newcastle United 1-2 Leicester City *I see this as an away win for Leicester as they have the top scorer in the league , so an away win.

*Southampton 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur *I see this as an away win as Tottenham Hotspur have the better squad so an away win for Tottenham Hotspur .

*Watford 1-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this as an away win for Wolverhampton Wanderers as they are technically better so an away win for Wolverhampton Wanderers .

*Manchester City 1-3 Everton *I see this as an away win for Everton as they are in form so an away win for Everton . *(I am an Everton Fan).

Norwich City 0-1 Crystal Palace *I see this an away win for Crystal Palace as Norwich City have the worst defence in the league so an away win for Crystal Palace. 

*West Ham United 1-0 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as a home win as David Moyes is organised so a home win for West Ham United 

*Arsenal 2-1 Manchester United Double Points* I see this as a home win for Arsenal as they have a more experienced forward line, so a grime win for Arsenal . 

*Liverpool 3-0 Sheffield United *I see this as a home win for Liverpool they have the stronger team so a home win for Liverpool.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Gameweek 21*
Brighton 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 0-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle United 1-3 Leicester City
Southampton 0-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Watford 2-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 3-1 Everton
Norwich City 0-2 Crystal Palace
West Ham United 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester United _Double Points_
Liverpool 3-1 Sheffield United


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Gameweek 21*
Brighton 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle United 1-2 Leicester City
Southampton 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Watford 1-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 2-1 Everton
Norwich City 1-2 Crystal Palace
West Ham United 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Arsenal 1-2 Manchester United
Liverpoo*l* 2-1 Sheffield United


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Gameweek 21
Newcastle United 1-3 Leicester City
Southampton 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Watford 0-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 3-2 Everton
Norwich City 1-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham United 0-0 AFC Bournemouth
Arsenal 1-1 Manchester United _Double Points_
Liverpool 3-1 Sheffield United


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 21 Result*
Raikkonen 9
Alright_Mate 9
Joel 7
Renegade 7
STALKER 7
The Monster 7
Foreshadowed 7
Curry 6
CGS 6
Even Flow 5
Punkhead 5
farhanc 5
Destiny 3

*Updated Table*
STALKER 187
Renegade 181
CGS 176
Joel 174
Raikkonen 167
Alright_Mate 162
Destiny 153
Even Flow 153
Curry 153
Punkhead 141
Foreshadowed 141
farhanc 138
The Monster 136
Zane B 63
Cliffy 61
Emerald-fire 59
Bananas 52
DA 47
Carter84 39
r055co 37
Green Light 35
Jam 31
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori 15
Death Rider 14
Big Man 12
The Game 11
Rugrat 10
CamillePunk 4
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Happy new year boys! 

*Gameweek 22 *
Sheffield Utd v West Ham
Crystal Palace v Arsenal 
Chelsea v Burnley
Everton v Brighton 
Leicester v Southampton 
Man U v Norwich 
Wolves v Newcastle 
Spurs v Liverpool _Double Points_ 
Bournemouth v Watford 
Aston Villa v Man City


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 22*
Sheffield Utd 1-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Everton 3-1 Brighton
Leicester 1-0 Southampton
Man Utd 3-1 Norwich
Wolves 2-0 Newcastle
Spurs 1-2 Liverpool _Double Points_
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
Aston Villa 0-4 Man City


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 22 
Sheffield Utd 1-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Arsenal 
Chelsea* 3-1 Burnley
*Everton* 2-0 Brighton 
*Leicester* 3-1 Southampton 
*Man United* 3-0 Norwich 
*Wolves* 2-0 Newcastle 
Spurs 1-2 *Liverpool* _Double Points_ 
Bournemouth 2-2 Watford 
Aston Villa 1-3 *Man City*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Gameweek 22 - *

Sheffield Utd 1-0 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal 
Chelsea 3-1 Burnley
Everton 1-1 Brighton 
Leicester 2-1 Southampton 
Man United 2-1 Norwich 
Wolves 2-0 Newcastle 
Spurs 1-2 Liverpool _Double Points_ 
Bournemouth 2-2 Watford 
Aston Villa 1-4 Man City


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my *game day 22 predictions

Sheffield United 2-1 West Ham *I see this as a home win for Sheffield United as they have the better defence so a home win.

*Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal *I see this as an away win for Arsenal despite Crystal Palace having a better defensive record Arsenal have a better attack so an away win for Arsenal.

*Chelsea 3-1 Burnley *I see this as a home win for Chelsea as they have better squad so a home win for Chelsea .

*Everton 3-1 Brighton *I see this as a home win for Everton they have the more technically better squad so a home win for Everton *(I am an Everton Fan ).

Leicester City 3-1 Southampton *I see this as a home win Leicester City as they are second for a reason so a home win for Leicester .

*Manchester United 4-0 Norwich City *I see this a home win for Manchester United as Norwich city are bottom so a home win for Manchester United .

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 Newcastle United *I see this as a home win for Wolverhampton Wanderers as they have the better overall squad so a home win just.

*Tottenham Hotspur 0-4 Liverpool Double Points *I see this as an away win for Liverpool as Harry Kane is injured so Tottenham Hotspur don’t have a direct replacement span away win for Liverpool .

*AFC Bournemouth 1-1 Watford *I see this a boring draw last on match of the day both teams are in the bottom 3 for a reason so a draw.

*Aston Villa 1-3 Manchester City *I see this as an away win for Manchester City they have scored the most goals so for so an away win for Manchester City.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sheffield Utd 1-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-0 Burnley
Everton 1-1 Brighton
Leicester 2-1 Southampton
Man U 2-0 Norwich
Wolves 1-1 Newcastle
Spurs 1-2 Liverpool _Double Points_
Bournemouth 0-2 Watford
Aston Villa 1-3 Man City


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Gameweek 22
Sheffield Utd 2-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Everton 2-1 Brighton
Leicester 9-0 Southampton
Man Utd 2-0 Norwich
Wolves 2-0 Newcastle
Spurs 1-3 Liverpool _Double Points_
Bournemouth 1-2 Watford
Aston Villa 0-4 Man City


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 22*
Sheffield Utd 2-2 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-3 Arsenal
Chelsea 3-0 Burnley
Everton 2-1 Brighton
Leicester 2-0 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Norwich
Wolves 3-0 Newcastle
Spurs 2-2 Liverpool _Double Points_
Bournemouth 2-1 Watford
Aston Villa 0-3 Man City


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Gameweek 22
Sheffield Utd 2-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 3-1 Burnley
Everton 2-0 Brighton
Leicester 3-0 Southampton
Man Utd 2-0 Norwich
Wolves 2-1 Newcastle
Spurs 1-2 Liverpool _Double Points_
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
Aston Villa 0-3 Man City


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 22
Sheffield Utd 2-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 Burnley
Everton 2-1 Brighton
Leicester 2-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-0 Norwich
Wolves 2-1 Newcastle
Spurs 1-2 Liverpool _Double Points_
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
Aston Villa 0-2 Man City


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sheffield Utd 1-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 3-1 Burnley
Everton 2-0 Brighton
Leicester 2-2 Southampton
Man U 2-1 Norwich
Wolves 2-1 Newcastle
Spurs 0-3 Liverpool _Double Points_
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
Aston Villa 0-3 Man City


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Sheffield Utd 2-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 Burnley
Everton 2-1 Brighton
Leicester 2-1 Southampton
Man U 2-1 Norwich
Wolves 2-1 Newcastle
Spurs 1-2 Liverpool _Double Points_
Bournemouth 0-2 Watford
Aston Villa 1-3 Man City


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Sheffield Utd 1-2 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 Burnley
Everton 2-1 Brighton
Leicester 3-1 Southampton
Man U 2-0 Norwich
Wolves 2-1 Newcastle
Spurs 1-2 Liverpool _Double Points_
Bournemouth 1-2 Watford
Aston Villa 1-3 Man City


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Crystal Palace 1-1 Arsenal
*Chelsea* 2-0 Burnley
*Everton* 2-1 Brighton
*Leicester* 3-1 Southampton
*Man U* 3-0 Norwich
*Wolves* 2-0 Newcastle
Spurs 0-2 *Liverpool* _Double Points_
Bournemouth 0-1 *Watford*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Man City*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Match Day 23 -

Watford 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Arsenal 2-2 Sheffield United
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-0 Aston Villa
Manchester City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich City 3-2 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Wolverhampton Wanderers
West Ham United 1-1 Everton
Newcastle United 0-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-3 Leicester City
Liverpool 2-1 Manchester United _Double Points_


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 23*
Watford 1-2 Tottenham
Brighton 1-1 Aston Villa
Man City 4-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-2 Everton
Arsenal 3-1 Sheff Utd
Norwich 0-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Wolves
Newcastle 2-3 Chelsea
Burnley 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 2-0 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 23*
Watford 1-3 Tottenham
Brighton 1-1 Aston Villa
Man City 3-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-0 Sheff Utd
Norwich 1-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Wolves
Newcastle 1-3 Chelsea
Burnley 1-3 Leicester
Liverpool 3-0 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Gameweek 23*
Watford 1-2 Tottenham
Brighton 1-1 Aston Villa
Man City 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Arsenal 2-0 Sheff Utd
Norwich 1-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Wolves
Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 2-1 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Gameweek 23*
Watford 2-1 Tottenham
Brighton 2-0 Aston Villa
Man City 3-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-2 Everton
Arsenal 1-1 Sheff Utd
Norwich 2-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Wolves
Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 3-1 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my Match Day 23 predictions

*Watford 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur *I see this as an away win Tottenham Hotspur even without Harry Kane I still see them winning as they have better squad so an away win for Tottenham Hotspur.

*Arsenal 2-1 Sheffield United *I see this as a home win for Arsenal despite Sheffield United having a better defensive record, Arsenal have the technically better squad so a home win for Arsenal.

*Brighton & Hove Albion 1-0 Aston Villa *I see this as home win for Brighton and Hove Albion as they have the better defence even with Jose Reina Aston Villa are too weak for Brighton And Hove Albion so a home win.

*Manchester City 3-0 Crystal Palace *I see this as a home win for Manchester City they have out scored everyone else so a home win Manchester City.

*Norwich City 2-3 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as an away win just both teams are at the bottom but AFC Bournemouth have the better defence so an away win just.

*Southampton 0-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this as an away win for Wolverhampton Wanderers as they have the better forward line so an away win for Wolverhampton Wanderers.

*West Ham United 0-2 Everton *I see this as an away win for Everton they have better squad despite having similar number for goals scored and goals let in so an away win for Everton. *(I am an Everton Fan).

Newcastle United 0-2 Chelsea *I see this as an away for Chelsea they have the better team so an away Chelsea.

*Burnley 1-3 Leicester City *I see this as an away win for Leicester City as they have better strikers so an away win for Leicester City.

*Liverpool 2-1 Manchester United Double Points *I see this as a home win for Liverpool they are just too strong for Manchester United so a home win for Liverpool.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Watford 2-2 Tottenham
Brighton 2-1 Aston Villa
Man City 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-3 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Sheff Utd
Norwich 2-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-2 Wolves
Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-3 Leicester
Liverpool 3-1 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gameweek 23*
Watford 2-1 Tottenham
Brighton 1-1 Aston Villa
Man City 3-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Sheff Utd
Norwich 2-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Wolves
Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-1 Leicester
Liverpool 2-0 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Gameweek 23*
Watford 1-2 Tottenham
Brighton 2-1 Aston Villa
Man City 3-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-0 Everton
Arsenal 1-1 Sheff Utd
Norwich 2-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-2 Wolves
Newcastle 1-3 Chelsea
Burnley 0-2 Leicester
Liverpool 3-1 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Watford 1-1 Tottenham
Brighton 2-0 Aston Villa
Man City 3-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Arsenal 1-0 Sheff Utd
Norwich 1-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-2 Wolves
Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 0-2 Leicester
Liverpool 3-0 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Watford 1-2 Tottenham
Brighton 2-0 Aston Villa
Man City 4-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Sheff Utd
Norwich 1-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-2 Wolves
Newcastle 1-3 Chelsea
Burnley 0-2 Leicester
Liverpool 3-1 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shall try and update everything later on today 


Watford 1-2 Tottenham
Brighton 1-1 Aston Villa
Man City 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Everton
Arsenal 1-1 Sheff Utd
Norwich 2-2 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Wolves
Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 0-2 Leicester
Liverpool 2-1 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Watford 1-3 *Tottenham*
Brighton 1-1 Aston Villa
*Man City* 3-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 0-1 *Everton
Arsenal* 2-1 Sheff Utd
Norwich 1-2 *Bournemouth
Southampton* 2-1 Wolves
Newcastle 0-2 *Chelsea*
Burnley 1-4 *Leicester
Liverpool* 3-1 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Aston Villa 1-2 *Watford*
Bournemouth 1-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Southampton*
Everton 0-0 Newcastle
Sheffield Utd 1-3 *Man City
Chelsea* 2-1 Arsenal
*Leicester* 2-0 West Ham
*Spurs* 3-1 Norwich
*Man Utd* 2-0 Burnley
Wolves 0-2 *Liverpool*
West Ham 0-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my game day 24 predictions

Aston Villa 1-3 Watford *I see this as an away for Watford they have the more experienced squad at this level the Aston Villa so an away win for Watford.

*AFC Bournemouth 1-1 Brighton and Hove Albion *I see this south coast derby as draw both teams are under preforming so a draw.

*Crystal Palace 2-1 Southampton *I see this as a home win for Crystal Palace as they have better defensive record so a home win for Crystal Palace.

*Everton 3-1 Newcastle United* I see this as a home win for Everton as they have the better attack so a home win for Everton. *(I am an Everton Fan).

Sheffield United 1-3 Manchester City* I see this as an away win for Manchester City as they have the better squad so an away win for Manchester City.

*Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *I see this as a home win for Chelsea as they have scored more goals so a home win despite a similar defensive record so a home win for Chelsea.

*Leicester City 2-0 West Ham *I see this as a home win as Leicester city have the better strikers so a home win for Leicester City.

*Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Norwich City *I see this as a home win for Tottenham Hotspur they have better overall squad so a home win for Tottenham Hotspur.

*Manchester United 2-0 Burnley *I see this as a home win for Manchester United as they have stronger team than Burnley so a home win for Manchester United.

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-3 Liverpool *I see this as an away win just as Wolverhampton Wanderers hare technically good so will score but Liverpool are stronger so an away win just.

*West Ham United 0-2 Liverpool *I see this as an away win for Liverpool they are too strong for West Ham United so an away win for Liverpool.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 22 Results
Punkhead 10
farhanc 9
The Monster 8
Curry 8
Raikkonen 7
Alright_Mate 7
STALKER 7
Destiny 7
Joel 6
Renegade 6
Foreshadowed 6
CGS 6
Even Flow 6

Gameweek 23 Results
CGS 11
Raikkonen 10
Renegade 10
The Monster 8
Destiny 8
Foreshadowed 8
Alright_Mate 7
Joel 6
Punkhead 5
STALKER 5
Curry 4
farhanc 3
Even Flow 3

*Updated Table*
STALKER 199
Renegade 197
CGS 193
Joel 186
Raikkonen 184
Alright_Mate 176
Destiny 168
Curry 165
Even Flow 162
Punkhead 156
Foreshadowed 155
The Monster 152
farhanc 150
Zane B 63
Cliffy 61
Emerald-fire 59
Bananas 52
DA 47
Carter84 39
r055co 37
Green Light 35
Jam 31
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori 15
Death Rider 14
Big Man 12
The Game 11
Rugrat 10
CamillePunk 4
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Apologies once again for the delay. Totally forgot there were some midweek games this week!

Gameweek 24
Aston Villa 1-2 Watford
Bournemouth 1-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Newcastle
Sheffield Utd 1-2 Man City
Chelsea 1-2 Arsenal
Leicester 1-1 West Ham
Spurs 2-1 Norwich
Man Utd 2-1 Burnley
Wolves 0-1 Liverpool
West Ham 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

@CGS is the Chelsea/Arsenal game double points?

*Gameweek 24*
Aston Villa 1-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 2-2 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 0-2 Man City
Chelsea 3-2 Arsenal _Double Points_ ???
Leicester 1-0 West Ham
Tottenham 2-0 Norwich
Man Utd 3-1 Burnley
Wolves 1-1 Liverpool
West Ham 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Gameweek 24*
Aston Villa 1-0 Watford
Bournemouth 1-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 1-2 Man City
Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal 
Leicester 2-0 West Ham
Tottenham 2-1 Norwich
Man Utd 3-1 Burnley
Wolves 1-2 Liverpool
West Ham 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Gameweek 24*
Aston Villa 1-1 Watford
Bournemouth 0-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 1-3 Man City
Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal 
Leicester 2-0 West Ham
Tottenham 3-1 Norwich
Man Utd 2-1 Burnley
Wolves 1-2 Liverpool
West Ham 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 24
Aston Villa 1-2 Watford
Bournemouth 0-2 Brighton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Southampton
Everton 2-0 Newcastle
Sheffield Utd 1-3 Man City
Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal _Double Points_
Leicester 2-2 West Ham
Spurs 4-0 Norwich
Man Utd 1-1 Burnley
Wolves 0-1 Liverpool
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gameweek 24*
Aston Villa 1-1 Watford
Bournemouth 2-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 2-2 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 1-3 Man City
Chelsea 1-1 Arsenal _Double Points_ ???
Leicester 2-1 West Ham
Tottenham 2-1 Norwich
Man Utd 2-1 Burnley
Wolves 1-3 Liverpool
West Ham 0-4 Liverpool


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Gameweek 24*
Aston Villa 2-2 Watford
Bournemouth 2-3 Brighton
Crystal Palace 2-2 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 1-3 Man City
Chelsea 1-2 Arsenal _Double Points_
Leicester 2-0 West Ham
Tottenham 1-1 Norwich
Man Utd 1-0 Burnley
Wolves 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 24*
Aston Villa 2-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 3-2 Southampton
Everton 2-0 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 0-3 Man City
Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal _Double Points_ 
Leicester 3-1 West Ham
Tottenham 3-0 Norwich
Man Utd 2-1 Burnley
Wolves 1-2 Liverpool
West Ham 1-4 Liverpool


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Gameweek 24*
Aston Villa 1-2 Watford
Bournemouth 1-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Everton 2-0 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 0-2 Man City
Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal _Double Points_ 
Leicester 1-1 West Ham
Tottenham 3-0 Norwich
Man Utd 1-0 Burnley
Wolves 1-2 Liverpool
West Ham 0-3 Liverpool


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Aston Villa 0-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-2 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Everton 2-0 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 2-2 Man City
Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal _Double Points_
Leicester 3-0 West Ham
Tottenham 3-0 Norwich
Man Utd 1-0 Burnley
Wolves 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Forgot the first games as I don't want to be on this site...
Chelsea 2-2 Arsenal
Leicester 3-1 West Ham
Tottenham 2-1 Norwich
Man Utd 3-1 Burnley
Wolves 1-2 Liverpool
West Ham 0-3 Liverpool


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

West Ham 0-3 Liverpool

Game Week 25 -

Leicester City 2-0 Chelsea
AFC Bournemouth 0-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0-0 Sheffield United
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle United 2-1 Norwich City
Watford 1-1 Everton
West Ham United 1-2 Brighton & Hove Albion
Manchester United 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Burnley 1-2 Arsenal
Tottenham Hotspur 1-3 Manchester City "Double Points"


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

West Ham 1-3 Liverpool 

*Gameweek 25*
Leicester 1-1 Chelsea
Newcastle 2-1 Norwich
Crystal Palace 0-1 Sheff Utd
West Ham 2-0 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-0 Aston Villa
Watford 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Man Utd 1-1 Wolves
Burnley 1-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-3 Man City


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 25*
Leicester 2-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 3-1 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-1 Sheff Utd
West Ham 2-1 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-1 Aston Villa
Watford 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Wolves
Burnley 1-3 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-3 Man City


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gameweek 25*
Leicester 2-1 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-1 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-1 Sheff Utd
West Ham 2-0 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-1 Aston Villa
Watford 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-2 Wolves
Burnley 1-3 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-2 Man City


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Gameweek 25*
Leicester 2-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 2-1 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-1 Sheff Utd
West Ham 1-0 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-1 Aston Villa
Watford 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-2 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Wolves
Burnley 1-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-2 Man City


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Leicester* 2-1 Chelsea
*Newcastle* 2-1 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Sheff Utd*
West Ham 1-1 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-1 Aston Villa
Watford 0-2 *Everton
Liverpool* 4-1 Southampton
*Man Utd* 2-1 Wolves
Burnley 1-1 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-4 *Man City*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 25
Leicester 1-2 *Chelsea
Newcastle* 1-0 Norwich
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Sheffield United*
West Ham 1-2 *Brighton*
Bournemouth 1-1 Aston Villa
*Watford* 2-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 3-0 Southampton
Man United 2-2 Wolves
Burnley 1-3 *Arsenal*
Tottenham 0-2 *Man City *


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my game day 25 predictions.

Leicester City 2-0 Chelsea *I see this as a home win as Leicester City are stronger than Chelsea so a home win for Leicester City.

*AFC Bournemouth 0-1 Aston Villa *I see this as Aston Villa have scored more and let in less than AFC Bournemouth so an away win just.

*Crystal Palace 0-1 Sheffield United *as they have new signings, so they will be improved so an away win for Sheffield United.

*Liverpool 3-1 Southampton *I see this as a home win for Liverpool, and they are top for a reason,so a home win for Liverpool.

*Newcastle United 2-1 Norwich City *I see this as home win for Newcastle United as Norwich City are bottom for a reason.

*Watford 1-2 Everton *I see this as an away win for Everton they have the better squad than Watford so an away win for Everton *(I am Everton Fan).

West Ham United 2-1 Brighton & Hove Albion* I see this as home win West Ham United they have a stronger squad so a home win for West Ham United.

*Manchester United 1-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this as an away win as Wolverhampton Wanderers are technically better and Bruno Fernandes is just joined Manchester United, so he will need time to adjust so an away win for Wolverhampton Wanderers.

*Burnley 1-2 Arsenal *I see this as an away win arsenal are stronger than Burnley so an away win for Arsenal.

*Tottenham Hotspur 1-3 Manchester City “Double Points” *I see this as an away win for Manchester City are just too strong for Tottenham Hotspur as Harry Kane is injured so an away win.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Leicester 1-1 Chelsea
Newcastle 2-0 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-2 Sheff Utd
West Ham 1-1 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-1 Aston Villa
Watford 3-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Wolves
Burnley 0-1 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-1 Man City


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Gameweek 25
Leicester 2-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-0 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-1 Sheffield United
West Ham 2-0 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-1 Aston Villa
Watford 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
Man United 1-2 Wolves
Burnley 1-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 0-2 Man City


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Gameweek 25*
Leicester 2-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 2-1 Norwich
Crystal Palace 0-1 Sheffield United
West Ham 2-0 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-1 Aston Villa
Watford 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Southampton
Man United 2-1 Wolves
Burnley 2-3 Arsenal
Tottenham 0-2 Man City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shall try get on later to calculate things. Also
Both Chelsea/Leicester and Spurs/City are double pointers this week


Gameweek 25
Leicester 1-1 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-1 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-2 Sheffield United
West Ham 2-1 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-2 Aston Villa
Watford 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Man United 2-2 Wolves
Burnley 1-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-2 Man City


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Match Day 26 - 

Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Brighton and Hove Albion 1-2 Watford
Sheffeild United 2-1 Bournemouth
Manchester City 4-1 West Ham United
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-1 Leicester City
Southampton 2-0 Burnley
Norwich City 0-3 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Arsenal 3-1 Newcastle United
Chelsea 0-0 Manchester United


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 26*
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Brighton 1-2 Watford
Sheff Utd 1-1 Bournemouth
Man City 3-0 West Ham
Wolves 2-2 Leicester
Southampton 2-1 Burnley
Norwich 0-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 0-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 2-2 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 26*
Everton 3-1 Crystal Palace
Brighton 2-2 Watford
Sheff Utd 2-0 Bournemouth
Man City 3-0 West Ham
Wolves 2-2 Leicester
Southampton 3-1 Burnley
Norwich 0-4 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 2-1 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Gameweek 26*
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Brighton 1-1 Watford
Sheff Utd 2-0 Bournemouth
Man City 5-0 West Ham
Wolves 2-1 Leicester
Southampton 2-1 Burnley
Norwich 0-4 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 2-1 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 26
*Everton* 3-1 Crystal Palace
Brighton 1-2 *Watford*
Sheff United 1-1 Bournemouth
*Man City* 4-1 West Ham
Wolves 2-3 *Leicester*
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
Norwich 0-4 *Liverpool
Aston Villa* 2-1 Tottenham
*Arsenal* 3-1 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 2-1 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my Gameweek 26 predictions

Everton 3-1 Crystal Palace *I see this as a home win for Everton Ancelotti improved the team tactility so a home for Everton *(I am an Everton Fan)*.

*Brighton and Hove Albion 2-1 Watford *I see this as a home win for Brighton and Hove Albion they are playing better football so a home win.

*Sheffield United 2-1 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as home win as Sheffield United are better defensively so a home for Sheffield United.

*Manchester City 3-1 West Ham United *I see this as a home for Manchester City as they have scored the most goals this season so far, so a home win.

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 3-2 Leicester City.* I see this as a home win just for Wolverhampton Wanderers as they are doing well and are technically better so a home win.

*Southampton 1-2 Burnley *I see this as an away win for Burnley as they have let in 8 fewer goals so an away win for Burnley.

*Norwich 0-4 Liverpool *I see this as an away win as Norwich still have championship squad and Liverpool are top for a reason so an away win for Liverpool.

*Aston Villa 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur *I see this as an away win for Tottenham Hotspur as they are still strong even without Harry Kane so an away win for Tottenham Hotspur.

*Arsenal 4-1 Newcastle United.* I see this as a home win as Arsenal have the stronger squad so a home win for Arsenal.

*Chelsea 2-1 Man United Double Points* I see this as a home win as Chelsea have scored more than Manchester United so a home win for Chelsea.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gameweek 26*
Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Brighton 2-2 Watford
Sheff Utd 2-0 Bournemouth
Man City 3-0 West Ham
Wolves 2-2 Leicester
Southampton 2-1 Burnley
Norwich 0-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 0-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Gameweek 26*
Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Brighton 2-1 Watford
Sheff Utd 2-0 Bournemouth
Man City 3-0 West Ham
Wolves 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 2-1 Burnley
Norwich 0-3 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 1-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 24 Results*
Curry 14
STALKER 11
CGS 10
Raikkonen 10
Foreshadowed 10
Destiny 9
Punkhead 9
farhanc 7
Alright_Mate 6
Renegade 6
The Monster 5
Joel 4
Even Flow 3

*Gameweek 25 Results*
Destiny 10
Renegade 8
Foreshadowed 8
Alright_Mate 7
STALKER 7
Even Flow 7
CGS 6
Punkhead 5
farhanc 5
Raikkonen 4
Joel 3
The Monster 2

*Updated Table*
STALKER 217
Renegade 211
CGS 209
Raikkonen 198
Joel 193
Alright_Mate 189
Destiny 187
Curry 179
Foreshadowed 173
Even Flow 172
Punkhead 170
farhanc 162
The Monster 159
Zane B 63
Cliffy 61
Emerald-fire 59
Bananas 52
DA 47
Carter84 39
r055co 37
Green Light 35
Jam 31
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori 15
Death Rider 14
Big Man 12
The Game 11
Rugrat 10
CamillePunk 4
---------------------------------------------------

Finally up to date! 

*Gameweek 26*
Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Brighton 1-1 Watford
Sheff Utd 1-0 Bournemouth
Man City 2-0 West Ham
Wolves 1-2 Leicester
Southampton 1-0 Burnley
Norwich 0-3 Liverpool
Aston Villa 0-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 1-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Brighton 1-1 Watford
Sheff Utd 2-1 Bournemouth
Man City 4-0 West Ham
Wolves 2-2 Leicester
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
Norwich 0-3 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Brighton 1-2 Watford
Sheff Utd 2-0 Bournemouth
Man City 3-0 West Ham
Wolves 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 2-0 Burnley
Norwich 0-3 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 1-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 1-2 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Brighton* 2-1 Watford
*Sheff Utd* 1-0 Bournemouth
*Man City* 3-0 West Ham
Wolves 1-2 *Leicester*
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
Norwich 0-4 *Liverpool*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Tottenham*
Arsenal 2-2 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 2-0 Man Utd _Double Points_


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Match Day 27 -

Chelsea 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur (Double Pointer)
Burnley 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 0-1 Newcastle United
Sheffield United 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Southampton 1-1 Aston Villa
Leicester City 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-0 Watford
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-0 Norwich City
Arsenal 3-2 Everton
Liverpool 4-1 West Ham United


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 27*
Chelsea 2-2 Tottenham _Double Points_
Burnley 1-1 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 1-0 Brighton
Southampton 2-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-3 Man City
Man Utd 2-1 Watford
Wolves 4-1 Norwich
Arsenal 2-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 27*
Chelsea 2-3 Tottenham _Double Points_
Burnley 1-1 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 3-1 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 2-0 Brighton
Southampton 2-2 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-3 Man City
Man Utd 3-1 Watford
Wolves 3-0 Norwich
Arsenal 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Gameweek 27*
Chelsea 2-2 Tottenham _Double Points_
Burnley 1-0 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 2-0 Brighton
Southampton 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-2 Man City
Man Utd 2-1 Watford
Wolves 2-0 Norwich
Arsenal 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Gameweek 27 *
Chelsea 1-1 Tottenham _Double Points_
Burnley 2-1 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 2-0 Brighton
Southampton 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-2 Man City
Man Utd 2-1 Watford
Wolves 3-1 Norwich
Arsenal 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gameweek 27*
Chelsea 2-1 Tottenham _Double Points_
Burnley 2-0 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 1-0 Brighton
Southampton 3-2 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-2 Man City
Man Utd 1-2 Watford
Wolves 2-2 Norwich
Arsenal 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my Gameweek 27 predictions

Chelsea 2-1 Tottenham Double Points *I see this as a home win for Chelsea as Tottenham Hotspur have striker problems so a home win for Chelsea.

*Burnley 2-1 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as home win just for Burnley as they have scored more goals than AFC Bournemouth so a home win.

*Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle United *as Crystal Palace have let in fewer goals than Newcastle United.

*Sheffield United 1-0 Brighton and Hove Albion *I see this as a home win Sheffield United have a better defence so a home win.

*Southampton 3-2 Aston Villa *I see this as home win as Southampton have the stronger team than Aston Villa so a home win just.

*Leicester City 1-2 Manchester City *I see this as an away win as Manchester city have scored the most goals in the league so an away win.

*Manchester United 2-1 Watford *I see this as a home win for Manchester United as they have the stronger squad so a home win.

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 Norwich City *I see this as a home win for Wolverhampton Wanderers even with Europe they are technically better.

*Arsenal 1-3 Everton *I see this as an away win for Everton as they have the better form and more experienced manager so an away win for Everton *(I am an Everton Fan).

Liverpool 3-0 West Ham United *I save this as a home win for Liverpool as they are top for a reason so a home win for Liverpool.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Gameweek 27*
Chelsea 0-1 *Tottenham* _Double Points_
*Burnley* 1-0 Bournemouth
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Newcastle
*Sheff Utd* 2-0 Brighton
Southampton 2-2 Aston Villa
*Leicester* 3-1 Man City
Man Utd 0-0 Watford
*Wolves* 4-2 Norwich
Arsenal 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Chelsea 1-1 Tottenham _Double Points_
*Burnley* 1-0 Bournemouth
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Newcastle
*Sheff Utd* 2-1 Brighton
Southampton 1-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-2 *Man City
Man Utd* 3-0 Watford
*Wolves* 2-0 Norwich
Arsenal 2-2 Everton
*Liverpool* 3-0 West Ham


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Chelsea 0-0 Tottenham _Double Points_
Burnley 2-1 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 2-0 Brighton
Southampton 3-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-3 Man City
Man Utd 2-0 Watford
Wolves 2-1 Norwich
Arsenal 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 West Ham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chelsea 1-1 Tottenham _Double Points_
Burnley 2-1 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 1-0 Brighton
Southampton 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Man City
Man Utd 2-1 Watford
Wolves 2-1 Norwich
Arsenal 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 West Ham


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Match Day 28 - 

Norwich City 0-2 Leicester City
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 Crystal Palace
AFC Bournemouth 1-3 Chelsea
Newcastle United 1-1 Burnley
West Ham United 0-2 Southampton
Watford 2-3 Liverpool
Everton 0-1 Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur 2-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 28*
Norwich 0-2 Leicester
Brighton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 1-3 Chelsea
Newcastle 2-1 Burnley
West Ham 2-2 Southampton
Watford 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Man Utd
Tottenham 1-0 Wolves


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my Match Day 28 Predictions

Norwich City 0-3 Leicester City *I see this as an away win Leicester city they are 3rd for a reason and Norwich City are bottom so an away win for Leicester City

*Brighton and Hove Albion 1-1 Crystal Palace *I see this as draw one team has a better defensive record and the other a better offensive record so a draw.

*AFC Bournemouth 1-3 Chelsea *I see this as an away win for Chelsea as they have the better team so an away win for Chelsea.

*Newcastle United 2-1 Burnley *I see this as a home win for Newcastle United as they are at home and have a faster attack so a home win for Newcastle United.

*West Ham United 2-1 Southampton *I see this as a home win despite the difference in the league positions both teams have similar statistics so a home win for West Ham United.
Watford 2-3 Liverpool.

*Everton 2-1 Manchester United *I see this as a home win for Everton as Everton are in better from than Manchester United so an away win just for Everton *(I am Everton Fan).

Tottenham Hotspur 1-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this as an away win as Tottenham Hotspur have striker problems so an away win for Wolverhampton Wanderers.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 28*
Norwich 0-3 Leicester
Brighton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 2-2 Burnley
West Ham 2-1 Southampton
Watford 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Man Utd
Tottenham 2-1 Wolves


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 28
Norwich 1-3 *Leicester
Brighton* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 1-1 Chelsea
Newcastle 0-1 *Burnley
West Ham* 2-1 Southampton
Watford 0-2 *Liverpool
Everton* 2-1 Man Utd
Tottenham 2-2 Wolves


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Norwich 1-2 Leicester
Brighton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 0-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 0-0 Burnley
West Ham 3-2 Southampton
Watford 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Man Utd
Tottenham 2-2 Wolves


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Gameweek 28*
Norwich 1-2 Leicester
Brighton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-0 Burnley
West Ham 1-2 Southampton
Watford 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Man Utd
Tottenham 2-2 Wolves


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Norwich 0-2 *Leicester*
Brighton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 1-2 *Chelsea*
Newcastle 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-2 *Southampton*
Watford 0-3 *Liverpool*
Everton 1-1 Man Utd
Tottenham 1-1 Wolves


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fairly swamped till midweek so it may take till then to get everything sorted m. Will try and update everything over the weekend if I do find the time. Apologies boys.

Brighton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-2 Burnley
West Ham 1-2 Southampton
Watford 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Man Utd
Tottenham 2-1 Wolves


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Gameweek 28*
Brighton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 2-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-2 Southampton
Watford 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Man Utd
Tottenham 3-1 Wolves


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Match Day 29 -

Liverpool 3-1 AFC Bournemouth
Arsenal 2-1 West Ham United
Crystal Palace 1-1 Watford
Sheffield United 1-0 Norwich City
Southampton 2-1 Newcastle United
Wolverhampton Wanderers 3-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
Burnley 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Chelsea 1-1 Everton
Manchester United 1-2 Manchester City
Leicester City 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Match Day 29:*

Liverpool 3-1 AFC Bournemouth
Arsenal 3-1 West Ham United
Crystal Palace 2-1 Watford
Sheffield United 2-0 Norwich City
Southampton 3-1 Newcastle United
Wolverhampton Wanderers 3-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Burnley 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Manchester United 1-3 Manchester City
Leicester City 3-0 Aston Villa


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Liverpool 3-1 AFC Bournemouth
Arsenal 3-1 West Ham United
Crystal Palace 2-1 Watford
Sheffield United 2-0 Norwich City
Southampton 2-1 Newcastle United
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Burnley 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Chelsea 1-1 Everton
Manchester United 1-2 Manchester City
Leicester City 1-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Liverpool 3-0 AFC Bournemouth
Arsenal 2-1 West Ham United
Crystal Palace 1-2 Watford
Sheffield United 2-0 Norwich City
Southampton 2-0 Newcastle United
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Burnley 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Chelsea 2-2 Everton
Manchester United 1-2 Manchester City
Leicester City 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my matchday 29 predictions

Liverpool 3-0 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as a home win for Liverpool as they are top for a reason even with the recent losses I still see this as a home win for Liverpool.

*Arsenal 2-1 West Ham United *I see this London derby as a home win for Arsenal as they have a stronger squad so a home win for Arsenal.

*Crystal Palace 2-1 Watford *I see this as a home win Crystal Palace as the have a better defence so a home win for Crystal Palace.

*Sheffield United 2-0 Norwich City *I see this as a home win for Sheffield united as Norwich City are bottom and spent the least money so a home win for Sheffield United.

*Southampton 2-1 Newcastle United *I see this as a home win just as Southampton have slightly better defence so a home win for Southampton.

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion *a home win for Wolverhampton Wanderers they are technically better so a home win for Wolverhampton Wanderers.

*Burnley 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur *I see this as a draw as both have the same defensive record and Tottenham Hotspur have no big name forwards so a draw.

*Chelsea 1-2 Everton *I see this as an away win for Everton they have the more experienced forward line and defence so an away win for Everton *(I am an Everton Fan).

Manchester United 1-2 Manchester City *I see this as an away win for Manchester City as they are second for a reason and have the much better team, so an away win from Manchester City.

*Leicester City 2-1 Aston Villa *I see this as a home win for Leicester City as they too strong have a top striker so a home win for Leicester City.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek
*Liverpool* 2-0 AFC Bournemouth
*Arsenal* 2-1 West Ham United
Crystal Palace 1-1 Watford
*Sheffield United* 1-0 Norwich City
Southampton 1-2 *Newcastle United
Wolverhampton Wanderers* 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Burnley 1-2 *Tottenham Hotspur*
Chelsea 1-1 Everton
Manchester United 1-3 *Manchester City
Leicester City* 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 29*
Liverpool 2-1 Bournemouth
Arsenal 2-2 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-2 Watford
Sheff Utd 1-0 Norwich
Southampton 2-1 Newcastle
Wolves 3-1 Brighton
Burnley 1-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 1-1 Everton
Man Utd 1-3 Man City _Double Points_
Leicester 2-0 Aston Villa
Man City 2-0 Arsenal _Double Points_

edited for Man City/Arsenal game


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Guys, don't forget that Man City vs Arsenal is also a part of this gameweek (which I assume is double points as well).

*Liverpool* 3-1 Bournemouth
*Arsenal* 2-0 West Ham
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Watford
*Sheff Utd* 2-0 Norwich
*Southampton* 2-1 Newcastle
*Wolves* 2-0 Brighton
*Burnley* 2-1 Tottenham
*Chelsea* 2-1 Everton
Man Utd 1-2 *Man City* _Double Points_
*Leicester* 3-1 Aston Villa
*Man City* 2-1 Arsenal _Double Points_


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 26 Results*
farhanc 13
Destiny 12
CGS 11
Foreshadowed 10
Alright_Mate 9
The Monster 9
Even Flow 8
Renegade 6
Raikkonen 6
Joel 6
STALKER 5
Punkhead 4

*Gameweek 27 Results*
farhanc 14
Punkhead 11
Raikkonen 11
Renegade 9
Foreshadowed 9
The Monster 9
Destiny 8
STALKER 8
Alright_Mate 6
CGS 6
Joel 4

*Gameweek 28 Results*
Foreshadowed 5
Punkhead 4
Destiny 4
Renegade 3
STALKER 3
Alright_Mate 3
farhanc 2
The Monster 1
Joel 1
CGS 0

*Updated Table *
STALKER 233
Renegade 229
CGS 226
Raikkonen 215
Destiny 211
Alright_Mate 207
Joel 204
Foreshadowed 197
farhanc 191
Punkhead 189
Even Flow 180
Curry 179
The Monster 178
Zane B 63
Cliffy 61
Emerald-fire 59
Bananas 52
DA 47
Carter84 39
r055co 37
Green Light 35
Jam 31
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori 15
Death Rider 14
Big Man 12
The Game 11
Rugrat 10
CamillePunk 4
- -

Had very little hence in Feb but should be good till the end of the season now. Apologies again.

Gameweek 28 was....rough. Here's hoping Week 29 is much better all around (In my case it literally can't be worse)

Finally as Punkhead said, City/Arsenal is apart of this gameweek and will be a double pointer so make sure you predict that game too.

*Gameweek 29
Liverpool* 2-1 Bournemouth
*Arsenal* 2-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Watford
*Sheff Utd* 2-1 Norwich
*Southampton* 1-0 Newcastle
*Wolves* 2-0 Brighton
Burnley 1-2 *Tottenham
Chelsea* 2-1 Everton
Man Utd 1-2 *Man City* _Double Points_
*Leicester* 1-0 Aston Villa
*Man City* 2-1 Arsenal _Double Points_


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Arsenal 2-0 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-1Watford
Sheff Utd 1-0 Norwich
Southampton 2-0 Newcastle
Wolves 3-0 Brighton
Burnley 1-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Man Utd 2-3 Man City _Double Points_
Leicester 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Man City 3 arsenal 1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Man City 2-1 Arsenal


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Manchester City 3-1 Arsenal _Double Points_

Thought I'd post this even though it has been confirmed the match has been delayed.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

not sure if this will even go ahead with the covid panic but might as well...

*Gameweek 30*
Watford 1-2 Leicester
Norwich 0-2 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 Sheff Utd
Man City 4-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-2 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-3 Chelsea
West Ham 1-2 Wolves
Man Utd 2-1 Tottenham
Everton 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Gameweek 30*
Watford 1-2 Leicester
Norwich 0-2 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 Sheff Utd
Man City 3-0 Burnley
Brighton and Hove 1 Arsenal 2
Bournemouth 2-1 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-2 Chelsea
West Ham 0-1 Wolves
Man Utd 2-1 Tottenham
Everton 1-2 Liverpool

Edit- just seen games been cancelled. For now I leave my Prediction here for when they do get played.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I’ll update the table over the weekend but all games are now cancelled till the 4th so best to hold fire on predictions until we hear anything more.


----------



## jofejoh (Mar 27, 2020)

We can forget about the forecasts until next year.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

CGS
Destiny
STALKER
Joel
Foreshadowed
Renegade™
farhanc
Alright_Mate
The Monster
Even Flow
Raikkonen

Hey guys, I tagged those who were active the last few weeks before the pandemic. Premier League restarts on 17th, two days from now, here's Project Prediction League Restart.

Aston Villa 0-0 Sheffield Utd
*Man City* 2-1 Arsenal _Double Points_
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
Tottenham 2-3 *Man Utd* _Double Points_
Watford 0-3 *Leicester*
Brighton 0-2 *Arsenal*
West Ham 1-3 *Wolves*
Bournemouth 1-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 0-2 *Sheffield Utd*
Aston Villa 1-3 *Chelsea*
Everton 0-3 *Liverpool* _Double Points_
*Man City* 2-1 Burnley


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cheers Punkhead, Was meant to do it yesterday but ran out of time.

Let's see how many people are actually still here!

Aston Villa 1-2 Sheffield Utd
*Man City* 2-1 Arsenal _Double Points_
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
Tottenham 1-2 *Man Utd* _Double Points_
Watford 0-2 *Leicester*
Brighton 1-1 *Arsenal*
West Ham 1-2 *Wolves*
Bournemouth 1-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 0-1 *Sheffield Utd*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Chelsea*
Everton 0-2 *Liverpool* _Double Points_
*Man City* 2-1 Burnley


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

And were back!!

Aston Villa 0-0 Sheffield Utd
Man City 3-1 Arsenal _Double Points_
Norwich 1-2 Southampton
Tottenham 1-3 Man Utd _Double Points_
Watford 2-1 Leicester
Brighton 1-1 Arsenal
West Ham 2-3 Wolves
Bournemouth 1-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-1 Sheffield Utd
Aston Villa 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Liverpool _Double Points_
Man City 3-1 Burnley


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Punkhead, much appreciated.

Aston Villa 1-1 Sheffield Utd
Man City 3-1 Arsenal _Double Points_
Norwich 1-2 Southampton
Tottenham 2-2 Man Utd _Double Points_
Watford 1-3 Leicester
Brighton 1-2 Arsenal
West Ham 1-2 Wolves
Bournemouth 1-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-1 Sheffield Utd
Aston Villa 0-3 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Liverpool _Double Points_
Man City 3-1 Burnley


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 30
Aston Villa 1-1 Sheffield Utd
*Man City* 3-1 Arsenal _Double Points_
Norwich 2-2 Southampton
*Tottenham* 2-1 Man Utd _Double Points_
*Watford* 1-0 Leicester
Brighton 1-3 *Arsenal*
West Ham 0-2 *Wolves*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
Newcastle 0-1 *Sheffield Utd*
Aston Villa 2-3 *Chelsea*
Everton 1-1 Liverpool _Double Points_
*Man City* 4-0 Burnley


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Thank you for the reminder Punkhead.*

*Here are my Gameweek 30 Predictions

Aston Villa 1-2 Sheffield United *I see this as an away win to Sheffield United as they have far superior defensive record, so an away win for Sheffield United

*Manchester City 3-1 Arsenal Double Points *I see this as a home win Manchester City have superior the number of goals scored, so a home win for Manchester City.

*Norwich City 2-4 Southampton* I see this as an away win despite both teams having the same defensive records, Southampton have scored 7 more goals so it will be an away win for Southampton.

*Tottenham 1-2 Manchester United Double Points *I see this as an away win Manchester United have the better defence so an away win just for Manchester United.

*Watford 0-3 Leicester City* I see this as an away win for Leicester City as they have superior squad so an away win for Leicester City.

*Brighton and Hove Albion 1-3 Arsenal *I see this as an away win for Arsenal as they have overall better depth compared to Brighton and Hove Albion, so an away win for Arsenal.

*West Ham United 0-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this as an away win as Wolverhampton Wanderers are pushing for the Champions League places and have superior front line, so an away win for Wolverhampton Wanderers.

*AFC Bournemouth 1-2 Crystal Palace *I see this as an away win despite both teams having similar attacking records Crystal Palace have better defensive record so an away win just for Crystal Palace.

*Newcastle United 0-1 Sheffield United *I see this as an away win for Sheffield United as they are better defensively so an away win for Sheffield United.

*Aston Villa 1-3 Chelsea *I see this as an away win Chelsea have more experienced squad so an away win for Chelsea.

*Everton 3-1 Liverpool Double Points *I see this as a home win for Everton as they have stronger central midfielder compared to Liverpool, so a home win for Everton. *(I am am Everton Fan).

Manchester City 4-0 Burnley *I see this as a home win for Manchester City as their squad is too strong for Burnley, so a home win for Manchester City.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

fucks sake I forgot about this ngl, but I'm back

Norwich 1-1 Southampton
Tottenham 2-2 Man Utd
Watford 1-2 Leicester
Brighton 0-2 Arsenal
West Ham 1-1 Wolves
Bournemouth 1-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-1 Sheff Utd
Aston Villa 0-3 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Liverpool
Man City 4-0 Burnley


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Leicster City 1-1 Brighton and Hove Albion
Tottenham Hotspurs 2-1 West Ham United
Manchester United 2-0 Sheffield United
Newcastle United 1-1 Aston Villa
Norwich City 1-2 Everton
Wolverhampton Wanders 3-0 Bournemouth
Liverpool 1-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 0-1 Watford
Southampton 2-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-3 Manchester City _Double Points_


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Leicster City 2-1 Brighton and Hove Albion
Tottenham Hotspurs 2-0 West Ham United
Manchester United 2-0 Sheffield United
Newcastle United 1-2 Aston Villa
Norwich City 0-1 Everton
Wolverhampton Wanders 2-0 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-0 Watford
Southampton 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-2 Manchester City _Double Points_


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my week 31 predictions*

*Leicester City 2-1 Brighton and Hove Albion *I see this as a home win just as Leicester City have the stronger team so a home win for Leicester City.

*Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 West Ham United *I see this London derby as home win for Tottenham Hotspur as they have a better defence so a home win Tottenham Hotspur

*Manchester United 1-1 Sheffield United *I see this a draw as both teams are good in deference, so I see draw.

*Newcastle United 2-1 Aston Villa *I see this as home win as Newcastle United have the stronger squad so should win, so a home win for Newcastle United.

*Norwich City 1-3 Everton *I see this as an away for Everton as they have superior squad and are tactically better so an away win for Everton. *(I am an Everton Fan).*

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 3-0 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as a home for Wolverhampton Wanderers they have technically better squad so a home win for Wolverhampton Wanderers.

*Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palace *I see this as a home win for Liverpool as they too strong in attack and defence so a home win for Liverpool.

*Burnley 1-0 Watford *I see this as a home win for Burnley as they have a better scoring record so a home win for Burnley.

*Southampton 1-2 Arsenal *I see this as an away win for Arsenal as they have superior first 11 so an away win for Arsenal just.

*Chelsea 1-3 Manchester City Double Points *I see this as an away for Manchester City as they have the best attack in the league so an away win for Manchester City.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 31
*Leicester* 2-0 Brighton
*Spurs* 3-0 West Ham
*Man Utd* 2-1 Sheffield United
Newcastle 1-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-2 *Everton
Wolves* 1-0 Bournemouth
*Liverpool* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-1 Watford
Southampton 1-2 *Arsenal*
Chelsea 1-3 *Man City* _Double Points_


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 31*:
Leicester 2-0 Brighton
Spurs 2-0 West Ham
Man Utd 3-1 Sheffield United
Newcastle 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-2 Everton
Wolves 2-0 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 2-2 Watford
Southampton 1-3 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-3 Man City _Double Points_


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Leicester 3-0 Brighton
Tottenham 2-1 West Ham
Man Utd 2-0 Sheff Utd
Newcastle 1-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-3 Everton
Wolves 2-0 Bournemouth 
Liverpool 1-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-1 Watford
Southampton 2-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-3 Man City _Double Points_


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

God this won't be fun to keep up with, shall update later on in the evening 

Leicester 2-0 Brighton
Tottenham 1-0 West Ham
Man Utd 1-1 Sheff Utd
Newcastle 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-2 Everton
Wolves 2-0 Bournemouth
Liverpool 1-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-1 Watford
Southampton 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-2 Man City _Double Points_


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 29 Results
Foreshadowed 9
Punkhead 8
STALKER 8
farhanc 8
Renegade 7
Alright_Mate 7
Joel 7
CGS 7
Destiny 6
The Monster 6

Gameweek 30 Results
The Monster 9
Foreshadowed 8
Joel 8
Punkhead 7
farhanc 7
CGS 6
Renegade 5

Updated Table
STALKER 241
Renegade 241
CGS 239
Joel 219
Destiny 217
Raikkonen 215
Alright_Mate 214
Foreshadowed 214
farhanc 206
Punkhead 204
The Monster 193
Even Flow 180
Curry 179
Zane B 63
Cliffy 61
Emerald-fire 59
Bananas 52
DA 47
Carter84 39
r055co 37
Green Light 35
Jam 31
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori 15
Death Rider 14
Big Man 12
The Game 11
Rugrat 10
CamillePunk 4

- - 

We are back! I'll try keep things up to date but with the games happening thick and fast there will be some delays for sure. Still, good to be back!


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my game week 32 predations*

*Aston Villa 1-3 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this as an away as Aston Villa are in bottom 2 for a reason so an away win for Wolverhampton Wanderers.

*Watford 1-2 Southampton *I see this as an away win for

Southampton as they marginally better than Watford so an away win for Southampton.

*Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley *I see this as a draw as one team has a better defence and the other has a better attack so a draw.

*Brighton and Hove Albion 1-4 Manchester United *I see this as an away win for Manchester United as they have a superior squad so an away win for Manchester United.

*Arsenal 2-1 Norwich City *I see this as a home win for Arsenal as Norwich City are bottom so a home win for Arsenal.

*AFC Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle United *I see this a draw as both teams have scored the same number of goals as each other so a draw.

*Everton 3-1 Leicester City *I see this as a home win for Everton as they have marginally better central midfield and wingers so a home win for Everton just. (*I am an Everton Fan)*.

*West Ham United 1-2 Chelsea *I see this as an away win for Chelsea as they have a stronger squad so an away win for Chelsea.

*Sheffield United 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur *I see this as home win as Sheffield United have the better defensive record by 10 goals so a home win for Sheffield United

*Manchester City 1-2 Liverpool *I see this as an away win as the new champions have no pressure so can have fun so an away win just for Liverpool.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Aston Villa 1-3 Wolves
Watford 2-2 Southampton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Burnley
Brighton 0-3 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-0 Norwich
Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle
Everton 2-2 Leicester
West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Sheff Utd 0-2 Tottenham
Man City 3-2 Liverpool _Double Points_


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Aston Villa 0-2 Wolves
Watford 0-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
Brighton 0-3 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-1 Norwich
Bournemouth 0-1 Newcastle
Everton 1-1 Leicester
West Ham 0-2 Chelsea
Sheff Utd 1-3 Tottenham
Man City 0-2 Liverpool _Double Points_


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 31 Results
Punkhead 13
Joel 11
The Monster 8
Foreshadowed 8
farhanc 8
CGS 5
Renegade 5

Updated table
Renegade 246
CGS 244
STALKER 241
Joel 230
Foreshadowed 222
Destiny 217
Punkhead 217
Raikkonen 215
Alright_Mate 214
farhanc 214
The Monster 201
Even Flow 180
Curry 179
Zane B 63
Cliffy 61
Emerald-fire 59
Bananas 52
DA 47
Carter84 39
r055co 37
Green Light 35
Jam 31
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori 15
Death Rider 14
Big Man 12
The Game 11
Rugrat 10
CamillePunk 4

- - 

With Stalker Seemingly off the radar, we have a new leader! Renegade now leads the way heading into the final 6 weeks! 

Gameweek 32 
Aston Villa 0-2 Wolves
Watford 1-1Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
Brighton 0-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 3-1 Norwich
Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle
Everton 1-2 Leicester
West Ham 0-2 Chelsea
Sheff Utd 1-2 Tottenham
Man City 1-2 Liverpool _Double Points_


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 32 
Aston Villa 0-1 *Wolves
Watford* 2-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
Brighton 1-3 *Man Utd
Arsenal* 2-0 Norwich
*Bournemouth* 2-1 Newcastle
*Everton* 2-0 Leicester
West Ham 1-3 *Chelsea*
Sheff Utd 0-2 *Tottenham*
Man City 2-2 Liverpool _Double Points_


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Aston Villa 1-2 Wolves
Watford 2-2 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
Brighton 1-3 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-0 Norwich
Bournemouth 0-1 Newcastle
Everton 2-1 Leicester
West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Sheff Utd 0-2 Tottenham
Man City 1-3 Liverpool _Double Points_


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I forgot about this 😔 anyway here is my Predictions.

Aston Villa 1-2 Wolves
Watford 1-2 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
Brighton 1-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 1-0 Norwich
Bournemouth 0-1 Newcastle
Everton 3-1 Leicester
West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Sheff Utd 0-2 Tottenham
Man City 1-2 Liverpool _Double Points_


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 32
Aston Villa 1-3 Wolves
Watford 2-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Burnley
Brighton 2-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 3-0 Norwich
Bournemouth 2-2 Newcastle
Everton 1-1 Leicester
West Ham 0-4 Chelsea
Sheff Utd 1-2 Tottenham
Man City 2-1 Liverpool _Double Points_


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Crystal Palace 2-1 Burnley
Brighton 1-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-0 Norwich
Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle
Everton 1-0 Leicester
West Ham 1-1 Chelsea
Sheff Utd 1-3 Tottenham
Man City 1-2 Liverpool _Double Points_


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Brighton 1-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-0 Norwich
Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle
Everton 1-0 Leicester
West Ham 0-1 Chelsea
Sheff Utd 1-2 Tottenham
Man City 2-2 Liverpool _Double Points_


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 33:

Norwich City 1-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
Leicester City 2-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 3-0 AFC Bournemouth
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 3-0 Watford
Burnley 2-2 Sheffield United
Newcastle United 1-0 West Ham United
Liverpool 3-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 1-3 Manchester City
Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Everton


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Norwich 2-2 Brighton
Leicester 1-0 Crystal Palace
Man Utd 4-1 Bournemouth
Wolves 3-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-0 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Sheff Utd
Newcastle 2-1 West Ham
Liverpool 3-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 1-3 Man City
Tottenham 2-1 Everton


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Norwich 1-2 Brighton
Leicester 0-1 Crystal Palace
Man Utd 3-1 Bournemouth
Wolves 2-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Sheff Utd
Newcastle 2-2 West Ham
Liverpool 3-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 1-3 Man City
Tottenham 1-1 Everton


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Norwich 1-1 Brighton
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
Man Utd 3-1 Bournemouth
Wolves 2-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 3-1 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Sheff Utd
Newcastle 2-1 West Ham
Liverpool 3-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 1-2 Man City
Tottenham 1-1 Everton


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Norwich 0-1 Brighton
Leicester 2-1 Crystal Palace
Man Utd 4-0 Bournemouth
Wolves 2-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-0 Watford
Burnley 0-0 Sheff Utd
Newcastle 2-1 West Ham
Liverpool 3-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 0-5 Man City
Tottenham 1-1 Everton


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my Gameweek 33: Predictions

Norwich City 1-2 Brighton and Hove Albion *I see this as an away win for Brighton and Hove Albion as statically they are better so an away for Brighton and Hove Albion.

*Leicester City 2-1 Crystal Palace *I see this as a home win as Leicester City have a stronger squad despite their form so a home win just for Leicester City.

*Manchester United 3-0 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as a home win Manchester United as they have the superior first team so a home win for Manchester United .

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-1 Arsenal *I see this a draw as a both teams a have a good attack so a draw.

*Chelsea 3-0 Watford *I see this as a home win for Chelsea as they are 4th for a reason so a home win for Chelsea.

*Burnley 1-1 Sheffield United *I see this as a draw as both teams have good defences but average attacks so a draw.

*Newcastle United 1-2 West Ham United *I see this as an away win West Ham United as they are tacitly better so an away win just for West Ham United.

*Liverpool 3-0 Aston Villa *I see this as a home win for Liverpool as they have better attack and defence so a home win for Liverpool.

*Southampton 1-3 Manchester City *I see this as an away win for Manchester City as they technically better so an away win for Manchester City.

*Tottenham Hotspur 1-3 Everton *I see this as an away win for Everton as they are in form, and they have better more technical midfielders so an away win for Everton. *( I am an Everton Fan).*

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 33
*Norwich* 2-1 Brighton
*Leicester* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Man Utd* 4-0 Bournemouth
Wolves 2-2 Arsenal
*Chelsea* 2-1 Watford
Burnley 0-0 Sheff Utd
*Newcastle* 2-1 West Ham
*Liverpool* 6-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 1-4 *Man City
Tottenham* 2-1 Everton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

will aim to update everything by tomorrow 

Gameweek 33
Leicester 2-1 Crystal Palace
Man Utd 3-0 Bournemouth
Wolves 1-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-0 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Sheff Utd
Newcastle 2-1 West Ham
Liverpool 0 Aston Villa
Southampton 1-3 Man City
Tottenham 2-1 Everton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Leicester 2-0 Crystal Palace
Man Utd 3-0 Bournemouth
Wolves 2-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Sheff Utd
Newcastle 2-0 West Ham
Liverpool 3-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 0-2 Man City
Tottenham 3-1 Everton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

@CGS - you may wanna update your Liverpool score.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my gameweek 34 predictions*

*Crystal Palace 1-2 Chelsea *I see this as an away win for Chelsea as they have a stronger squad so an away win for Chelsea.

*Watford 1-1 Norwich City *I see this as draw both teams are in the bottom 4 so a draw.

*Arsenal 1-2 Leicester City *I see this as an away win just as Leicester City have scored more goals so an away win just for Leicester City.

*Manchester City 3-1 Newcastle United *I see this as a home win for Manchester City as they have out scored everyone else so a home win for Manchester City.

*Sheffield United 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this a draw a both teams have good defences so a draw.

*West Ham United 2-1 Burnley *I see this as a home for West Ham United as they are wanting to stay up so a home win just for West Ham United.

*Brighton and Hove Albion 1-3 Liverpool *I see this as an away win for Liverpool as they have a stronger team so an away win for Liverpool

*AFC Bournemouth 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur *I see this as an away win for Tottenham Hotspur as they have better attacking options so an away win for Tottenham Hotspur

*Everton 3-1 Southampton *I see this as a home win for Everton as they have the more technically better team so a home win for Everton.*(I am Everton Fan).*

*Aston Villa 1-2 Manchester United *I see this as an away win as Manchester United have a better overall squad so an away win for Manchester United.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 34
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Chelsea
Watford* 2-0 Norwich
Arsenal 2-2 Leicester
*Man City* 4-0 Newcastle
Sheffield United 1-1 Wolves
*West Ham* 2-1 Burnley
Brighton 0-2 *Liverpool*
Bournemouth 2-4 *Tottenham
Everton* 1-0 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-3 *Man United*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 34*
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 2-1 Norwich
Arsenal 1-1 Leicester
Man City 3-0 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 1-2 Wolves
West Ham 1-0 Burnley
Brighton 0-2 Liverpool
Bournemouth 1-3 Tottenham
Everton 2-2 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-4 Man Utd


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Crystal Palace 0-3 Chelsea
Watford 1-0 Norwich
Arsenal 1-2 Leicester
Man City 2-0 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 1-2 Wolves
West Ham 0-1 Burnley
Brighton 0-3 Liverpool
Bournemouth 0-2 Tottenham
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 0-4 Man Utd


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 34:*
Crystal Palace 1-3 Chelsea
Watford 2-0 Norwich
Arsenal 2-1 Leicester
Man City 2-0 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 2-2 Wolves
West Ham 2-1 Burnley
Brighton 1-2 Liverpool
Bournemouth 0-3 Tottenham
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Crystal Palace 1-2 Chelsea
Watford 2-0 Norwich
Arsenal 3-2 Leicester
Man City 2-0 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 1-2 Wolves
West Ham 3-1 Burnley
Brighton 0-2 Liverpool
Bournemouth 0-2 Tottenham
Everton 3-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Got a bit of time so will sort while the matches are on

Arsenal 2-1 Leicester
Man City 3-1 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 1-2 Wolves
West Ham 1-1 Burnley
Brighton 0-2 Liverpool
Bournemouth 0-1 Tottenham
Everton 2-2 Southampton
Aston Villa 0-3 Man Utd


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 32
Punkhead 7
The Monster 7
Renegade 7
Joel 6
farhanc 6
STALKER 5
Foreshadowed 4
CGS 3
Destiny 3

Gameweek 33 
The Monster 10
farhanc 10
Punkhead 9
Foreshadowed 8
Renegade 8
Destiny 8
CGS 7
Joel 6
STALKER 6

Updated Table 
Renegade 261
CGS 254
STALKER 252
Joel 242
Foreshadowed 234
Punkhead 233
farhanc 230
Destiny 228
The Monster 218
Raikkonen 215
Alright_Mate 214
Even Flow 180
Curry 179
Zane B 63
Cliffy 61
Emerald-fire 59
Bananas 52
DA 47
Carter84 39
r055co 37
Green Light 35
Jam 31
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori 15
Death Rider 14
Big Man 12
The Game 11
Rugrat 10
CamillePunk 4
- - 



Joel said:


> @CGS - you may wanna update your Liverpool score.


If only i saw this 2 days ago..._cries_


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Man City 3-1 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 1-2 Wolves
West Ham 1-1 Burnley
Brighton 0-2 Liverpool
Bournemouth 0-1 Tottenham
Everton 1-2 Southampton
Aston Villa 0-3 Man Utd


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Forgot to do this past midweek fixtures 

Norwich 1-2 West Ham United
Watford 2-2 Newcastle United
Liverpool 3-1 Burnley
Sheffield united 2-1 Chelsea 
Brighton and Hove Albion 1-4 Manchester City
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-1 Everton
Aston Villa 0-2 Crystal Palace
Tottenham Hotspur 1-2 Arsenal
AFC Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester City
Manchester United 1-0 Southampton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Norwich 1-3 West Ham United
Watford 1-1 Newcastle United
Liverpool 2-0 Burnley
Sheffield United 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton and Hove Albion 0-5 Manchester City
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 Everton
Aston Villa 2-1 Crystal Palace
Tottenham Hotspur 2-2 Arsenal
AFC Bournemouth 1-3 Leicester City
Manchester United 2-1 Southampton


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my game week 35 perditions

Norwich City 1-2 West Ham United *I see this as an away win for West Ham United as they have a marginally better squad so an away win for West Ham United.

*Watford 2-3 Newcastle United *I see as an away win just as Newcastle United have scored more goals so an away win just for Newcastle United.

*Liverpool 2-1 Burnley *I see this as a home for Liverpool just as Henderson is out for the rest of the season so a home win just for Liverpool.

*Sheffield United 1-3 Chelsea *I see this as an away for Chelsea as they have the better attacking options so an away win for Chelsea.

*Brighton and Hove Albion 1-4 Manchester City *I see this as an away win for Manchester City as they have more technically better squad so an away win for Manchester City.

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-2 Everton *I see this as an away win for Everton as they have tactically a better manager so an away win just for Everton *(I am an Everton Fan).*

*Aston Villa 0-2 Crystal Palace *I see this as an away win for Crystal Palace as they have stronger squad so an away win for Crystal Palace.

*Tottenham Hotspur 1-2 Arsenal *I see this as away win for Arsenal as they have lost fewer games than Tottenham Hotspur so an away win for Arsenal.

*AFC Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester City *I see this as an away win Leicester City as they the stronger forward line so an away win for Leicester City.

*Manchester United 2-0 Southampton *I see this as a home win for Manchester United as they have slightly better forward line so a home win for Manchester United

Yours

Farhan


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Norwich 1-2 West Ham United
Watford 1-2 Newcastle United
Liverpool 4-0 Burnley
Sheffield United 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton and Hove Albion 0-4 Manchester City
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-2 Everton
Aston Villa 2-0 Crystal Palace
Tottenham Hotspur 0-0 Arsenal
AFC Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester City
Manchester United 2-2 Southampton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 35
Norwich 1-2 *West Ham
Watford* 1-0 Newcastle
*Liverpool* 2-0 Burnley
Sheffield United 1-3 *Chelsea*
Brighton 2-3 *Man City
Wolves* 1-0 Everton
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 1-1 Arsenal _Double Points_
Bournemouth 2-2 Leicester
*Man United* 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Norwich 0-2 West Ham United
Watford 0-2 Newcastle United
Liverpool 3-0 Burnley
Sheffield United 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton and Hove Albion 1-2 Manchester City
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 Everton
Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace
Tottenham Hotspur 1-2 Arsenal _Double Points_
AFC Bournemouth 0-2 Leicester City
Manchester United 4-0 Southampton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shall be on later to calculate everything

Norwich 0-1 West Ham United
Watford 1-1 Newcastle United
Liverpool 2-0 Burnley
Sheffield United 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton and Hove Albion 1-2 Manchester City
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 Everton
Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace
Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Arsenal _Double Points_
AFC Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester City
Manchester United 2- 1Southampton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Norwich 1-2 West Ham United
Watford 2-1 Newcastle United
Liverpool 3-0 Burnley
Sheffield United 1-3 Chelsea
Brighton and Hove Albion 0-2 Manchester City
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 Everton
Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace
Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Arsenal _Double Points_
AFC Bournemouth 0-2 Leicester City
Manchester United 3-1 Southampton


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Liverpool 3-0 Burnley
Sheff Utd 0-2 chelsea 
Brighton 1-4 Man City
Wolves 2-1 Everton
Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal palace
Tottenham 2-2 Arsenal
Bournemouth 0-2 Leicester 
Man Utd 3-0 Southampton


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Chelsea 3 - 0 Norwich City
Burnley 1-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 4-1 AFC Bournemouth
Newcastle United 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Arsenal 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 0-0 Aston Villa
Leicester City 1-2 Sheffield United
Crystal Palace 2-3 Manchester United
Southampton 1-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
West Ham United 2-2 Watford


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my game week 36 predictions

Chelsea 3–0 Norwich City *I see this as a home win for Chelsea as they are too strong for Norwich City so a home win for Chelsea.

*Burnley 1-3 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this an away win for Wolverhampton Wanderers they are technically better than Burnley so an away win for Wolverhampton Wanderers.

*Manchester City 4-1 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as a home win for Manchester City as they have scored 91 goals this season so a home for Manchester City.

*Newcastle United 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur *I see this as draw as both teams have not hit their stride after the restart so a draw.

*Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *I see this as a home win for Arsenal as they have a slightly better form since the restart so a home win just.

*Everton 2-0 Aston Villa *I see this as a home win for Everton as despite the form Everton are still better than Aston Villa so a home win for Everton. *I am Everton Fan.*

*Leicester City 2-1 Sheffield United *I see this as a home win for Leicester City as they have stronger attack so a home win for Leicester City.

*Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester United *I see this as an away win for Manchester United as they have stronger first team squad so a home win for Manchester United.

*Southampton 1-1 Brighton & Hove Albion *I this South coast derby as draw both teams are letting in goals and not scoring much so a draw.

*West Ham United 3-2 Watford *I see this M25 derby as a home win for West Ham United as they a marginally better so a home win just for West Ham United.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Chelsea 3-1 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 Tottenham
Burnley 0-2 Wolves
Man City 4-0 Bournemouth
Arsenal 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Sheff Utd
Southampton 1-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-3 Man Utd
West Ham 2-2 Watford


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Chelsea 2-0 Norwich
Newcastle 0-2 Tottenham
Burnley 1-1 Wolves
Man City 3-0 Bournemouth
Arsenal 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-1 Sheff Utd
Southampton 2-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 0-3 Man Utd
West Ham 2-1 Watford


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 36
*Chelsea* 3-1 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 Tottenham
Burnley 1-1 Wolves
*Man City* 6-0 Bournemouth
Arsenal 0-2 *Liverpool
Everton* 2-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Sheff Utd
*Southampton* 1-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Man Utd
West Ham* 2-1 Watford


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Chelsea 4-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 Tottenham
Burnley 1-2 Wolves
Man City 5-0 Bournemouth
Arsenal 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-2 Sheff Utd
Southampton 2-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Man Utd
West Ham 3-3 Watford


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Chelsea 2-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 Tottenham
Burnley 1-2 Wolves
Man City 6-0 Bournemouth
Arsenal 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-2 Sheff Utd
Southampton 2-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Man Utd
West Ham 2-2 Watford


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lol. With any hope tomorrow will bethe day 

Also both Arsenal/Pool and West Ham/Watford will be double pointers this gameweek.

Chelsea 2-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 Tottenham
Burnley 1-1 Wolves
Man City 4-0 Bournemouth
Arsenal 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-1 Sheff Utd
Southampton 1-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-3 Man Utd
West Ham 1-1 Watford


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Newcastle 1-2 Tottenham
Burnley 1-1 Wolves
Man City 3-0 Bournemouth
Arsenal 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-1 Sheff Utd
Southampton 3-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 2-3 Man Utd
West Ham 2-0 Watford


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 34
Renegade 10
Punkhead 8
farhanc 6
CGS 6
Joel 6
Foreshadowed 5
Destiny 5
STALKER 5

Gameweek 35 
STALKER 8
Foreshadowed 6
Destiny 6
Joel 5
Punkhead 3
CGS 3
The Monster 3
Renegade 2
farhanc 2

Updated Table 
Renegade 273
STALKER 265
CGS 263
Joel 253
Foreshadowed 245
Punkhead 244
Destiny 239
farhanc 238
The Monster 221
Raikkonen 215
Alright_Mate 214
Even Flow 180
Curry 179
Zane B 63
Cliffy 61
Emerald-fire 59
Bananas 52
DA 47
Carter84 39
r055co 37
Green Light 35
Jam 31
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori 15
Death Rider 14
Big Man 12
The Game 11
Rugrat 10
CamillePunk 4
_ _ 

And we are up to date! Cannot wait for this to be over!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 37*:

Norwich City 0-2 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-2 Southampton
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Leicester City
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 Newcastle United
Sheffield United 3-1 Everton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 3-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-2 Manchester City
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester United 3-1 West Ham United
Liverpool 3-2 Chelsea


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Norwich City 0-1 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-2 Southampton
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Leicester City
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 Newcastle United
Sheffield United 2-1 Everton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-3 Manchester City
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester United 3-1 West Ham United
Liverpool 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my Gameweek 37 Prediction*

*Norwich City 0-2 Burnley *I see as an away win for Burnley as they have better defence so an away win Burnley.

*AFC Bournemouth 2-1 Southampton *I see South Croat derby as a home win as AFC Bournemouth need the points to stay up and this means more to them so a home win for AFC Bournemouth.

*Tottenham Hotspur 1-2 Leicester City *I see this as an away win Leicester City as they scored more and let in fewer goals so an away win for Leicester City.

*Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 Newcastle United *I see this as draw as both teams have similar records so a draw.

*Sheffield United 1-2 Everton *I see this as an away win for Everton as they have the attack so an away win just for Everton. *(I am an Everton Fan)*

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 3-1 Crystal Palace *I see this as a home win for Wolverhampton Wanderers as they are going for Europe so a home win for Wolverhampton Wanderers

*Watford 1-2 Manchester City *I see this as an away win for Manchester City as they have scored more goals than anyone in league so an away win Manchester City.

*Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal *I see this as away win for Arsenal as they have stronger squad so an away for Arsenal.

*Manchester United 3-1 West Ham United *I see this as a home win for Manchester United as they are technically better than West Ham United so a home win for Manchester United

*Liverpool 2-3 Chelsea *I see this as an away win for Chelsea as they have the better form so an away win Chelsea just.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 37
Norwich City 0-1 *Burnley*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Southampton
Tottenham Hotspur* 3-1 Leicester City
*Brighton & Hove Albion* 1-0 Newcastle United
*Sheffield United* 2-0 Everton
*Wolverhampton Wanderers* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-3 *Manchester City*
Aston Villa 1-3 *Arsenal
Manchester United* 3-0 West Ham United
Liverpool 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Norwich City 1-2 Burnley
Bournemouth 1-1 Southampton
Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Leicester City
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Newcastle United
Sheffield United 2-1 Everton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-3 Manchester City
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester United 3-1 West Ham United
Liverpool 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Norwich City 0-2 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-2 Southampton
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Leicester City
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 Newcastle United
Sheffield United 2-1 Everton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-2 Manchester City
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester United 3-1 West Ham United
Liverpool 3-1 Chelsea


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 37 -

Norwich City 0-1 Burnley
Bournemouth 1-1 Southampton
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Leicester City
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 Newcastle United
Sheffield United 1-1 Everton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-4 Manchester City
Aston Villa 1-3 Arsenal
Manchester United 3-1 West Ham United
Liverpool 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Norwich 1-2 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-2 Southampton
Tottenham 1-1 Leicester
Brighton 1-0 Newcastle
Sheff Utd 1-2 Everton 
Wolves 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-3 Man City
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal
Man Utd 3-0 West Ham
Liverpool 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Bournemouth 1-2 Southampton
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Leicester City
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 Newcastle United
Sheffield United 1-0 Everton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 3-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 0-5 Manchester City
Aston Villa 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester United 3-1 West Ham United
Liverpool 3-1 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 36*
farhanc 15
Punkhead 10
Destiny 8
Joel 8
CGS 7
The Monster 7
STALKER 4
Foreshadowed 3
Renegade 3

*Updated Table*
Renegade 276
CGS 270
STALKER 269
Joel 261
Punkhead 254
farhanc 253
Foreshadowed 248
Destiny 247
The Monster 228
Raikkonen 215
Alright_Mate 214
Even Flow 180
Curry 179
Zane B 63
Cliffy 61
Emerald-fire 59
Bananas 52
DA 47
Carter84 39
r055co 37
Green Light 35
Jam 31
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori 15
Death Rider 14
Big Man 12
The Game 11
Rugrat 10
CamillePunk 4
--
Well Renegade continues to lead the pack heading into the last 2 weeks with myself and STALKER right behind him! 

Also in regards to Gameweek 37. Spurs/Leicester was a double pointer (hopefully this was a given) and Chelsea/Liverpool are the two for the week. As always on Gameweek 38 every game will be a double pointer.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll do this now whilst I got a moment...

*Gameweek 38*:

Arsenal 3-1 Watford
Burnley 2-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
Chelsea 2-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Crystal Palace 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Everton 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Leicester City 2-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 6-0 Norwich City
Newcastle United 1-3 Liverpool
Southampton 2-0 Sheffield United
West Ham United 1-1 Aston Villa


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 37 *
Destiny 12
Foreshadowed 10
Punkhead 8
farhanc 7
Joel 6
The Monster 6
STALKER 6
Renegade 6
CGS 5

*Updated Table*
Renegade 282
CGS 275
STALKER 275
Joel 267
Punkhead 262
farhanc 260
Destiny 259
Foreshadowed 258
The Monster 234
Raikkonen 215
Alright_Mate 214
Even Flow 180
Curry 179
Zane B 63
Cliffy 61
Emerald-fire 59
Bananas 52
DA 47
Carter84 39
r055co 37
Green Light 35
Jam 31
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori 15
Death Rider 14
Big Man 12
The Game 11
Rugrat 10
CamillePunk 4
-- 
And after almost a year we are approaching the final gameweek of the season! Renegade leads the way with me and STALKER continue to chase him as we head into the double point final weekend. Good luck boys and may the best man win. 

*Gameweek 38*
Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Burnley 1-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Chelsea 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Crystal Palace 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Everton 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Leicester City 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 5-0 Norwich City
Newcastle United 0-2 Liverpool
Southampton 1-1 Sheffield United
West Ham United 0-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Arsenal 2-0 Watford
Burnley 2-1 Brighton
Chelsea 2-2 Wolves
Crystal Palace 1-2 Tottenham
Everton 2-0 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-2 Man Utd
Man City 4-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-3 Liverpool
Southampton 2-1 Sheff Utd
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Brighton
Chelsea 1-1 Wolves
Crystal Palace 1-3 Tottenham
Everton 1-2 Bournemouth
Leicester 2-2 Man Utd
Man City 4-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-4 Liverpool
Southampton 2-1 Sheff Utd
West Ham 3-2 Aston Villa


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Arsenal 3-1 Watford
Burnley 1-0 Brighton
Chelsea 3-2 Wolves
Crystal Palace 0-3 Tottenham
Everton 2-1 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-3 Man Utd
Man City 6-0 Norwich
Newcastle 0-3 Liverpool
Southampton 1-1 Sheff Utd
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Here are my final week 38 predictions.

Arsenal 2-1 Watford *I see this as a home win for Arsenal despite Watford needing points to stay up Arsenal too strong for Watford so a home win for Arsenal.

*Burnley 2-0 Brighton and Hove Albion *I see this as a home win as Burnley are better defensively so a home win for Burnley.

*Chelsea 1-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this as an away win for Wolverhampton Wanderers as they have better defensive record so an away win just Wolverhampton Wanderers.

*Crystal Palace 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur *I see this as an away win as Tottenham Hotspur have scored twice goals of Crystal Palace so an away for Tottenham Hotspur.

*Everton 3-1 AFC Bournemouth *I see this a home win as Everton are technically superior and players are playing for their futures,so a home win for Everton. *(I am Everton Fan)*

*Leicester City 2-1 Manchester United *I see this Champions League virtual eliminator as home win Leicester city are at home and it could give a slight edge to them, so a home win for Leicester City.

*Manchester City 5-0 Norwich City *I see this as a home win for Manchester City as they are top scorers and want to get the 100 goals scored in season mark so a home win for Manchester City.

*Newcastle United 0-2 Liverpool *I see this as an away win for Liverpool as they are just defensive and offensively superior, so an away win to Liverpool.

*Southampton 1-2 Sheffield United *I see this as an away win for Sheffield United as they have 4th best defence in the league so an away win for Sheffield United.

*West Ham United 2-1 Aston Villa *I see this a home win despite having the same defensive record West Ham United have a stronger attack so a home win for West Ham United.

*I look forward to next season contest !*

Yours

Farhan


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Burnley 2-1 Brighton
Chelsea 1-1 Wolves
Crystal Palace 1-2 Tottenham
Everton 1-0 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-2 Man Utd
Man City 5-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-3 Liverpool
Southampton 2-1 Sheff Utd
West Ham 3-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Arsenal 2-0 Watford
Burnley 2-0 Brighton
Chelsea 3-1 Wolves
Crystal Palace 0-3 Tottenham
Everton 2-1 Bournemouth
Leicester 2-2 Man Utd
Man City 5-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-3 Liverpool
Southampton 2-0 Sheff Utd
West Ham 2-2 Aston Villa


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 38
*Arsenal* 3-1 Watford
*Burnley* 1-0 Brighton
*Chelsea* 2-1 Wolves
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Tottenham*
Everton 2-2 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-3 *Man Utd
Man City* 6-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-3 *Liverpool
Southampton* 2-0 Sheff Utd
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Who won? @CGS 

LOL


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Destiny said:


> Who won? @CGS
> 
> LOL


I agree who did win this season ?

Yours

Farhan *(I am an Everton Fan).*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah @CGS who won m8?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ha yeah I should really finish this thing up shouldn’t I....shall be done by today


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So....Only a month late but here we go....
--

*Gameweek 38*
Destiny 20
Foreshadowed 18
Punkhead 16
farhanc 10
Joel 20
The Monster 8
STALKER 16
Renegade 20
CGS 12










*FINAL League Table *
*Renegade 302*
*STALKER 291
CGS 287*
*Joel 287*
Destiny 279
Punkhead 278
Foreshadowed 276
farhanc 270
The Monster 242
Raikkonen 215
Alright_Mate 214
Even Flow 180
Curry 179
Zane B 63
Cliffy 61
Emerald-fire 59
Bananas 52
DA 47
Carter84 39
r055co 37
Green Light 35
Jam 31
Deck The Halls With Funes Mori 15
Death Rider 14
Big Man 12
The Game 11
Rugrat 10
CamillePunk 4

-- 

Huge Congrats to Renegade for being this season's winner! Had STALKER not disappeared for a few weeks it could have been a different story but that doesn't matter now. Worthy champion! 

Thanks once again for playing all!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for doing this CGS and hopefully there's enough of us to make it exciting next season. Congrats to Renegade for winning!


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Punkhead said:


> Thanks for doing this CGS and hopefully there's enough of us to make it exciting next season. Congrats to Renegade for winning!


Hello Punkhead, I agree about next season and making the predictions contest better. I don’t like when people drop off after 1 or 2 weeks. So hopefully next season in few weeks time no one stops after 1 week.

Yours

Farhan *(I am an Everton Fan).*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

good win for me, hopefully as Punkhead said we'll have enough people for it again next season

big ups to @CGS for running it again


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Congratz to @Renegade™ on the HUGE win. At least someone related to Manchester United won something important this season.

Well done and thank you to @CGS for running this again, great work!

I'll definitely be signing up for next season, so see you all then!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm going to make sure I do all next season, I stopped paying due to illness, but I will be doing next season all the way through, congratulations to @Renegade™ , well done !!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Congrats to @Renegade™ for the win and fair play to @CGS for keeping this running all season long with a pandemic thrown in to mix to.

Hopefully enough people want to do this again for next season to.


----------

